# موسوعة الحيوان بمجهودي الخاص " متجدد "



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

الأسد​ 

الأسد ليس أكبر الحيوانات آكلة اللحوم , و ليس أكثرها شراسة كما نعتقد و قد أكتسب هذة السمعة المهيبة لأنه أكبر الحيوانات المعروفة آكلة اللحوم و نظراً لقوته وزئيره المدوي . يبلغ متوسط ارتفاعه 90 سم و متوسط طوله مع ذيله حوالي 270 سم و يبلغ متوسط وزنه 180 كجم ، و يعمر الأسد من ثلاثين إلى أربعين سنة تقريباً .يتميز الأسد بحدة بصره و بلمعان عينيه في الظلام و برهافة السمع الذي يهدية إلى فريسته. لا يعيش الأسد في مناطق الغابات الكثيفة و لكن يعيش في الغابات المفتوحة المعروفة بالسافانا .يخلد الأسد إلى الراحة أثناء النهار و عندما يحل المساء يخرج ليبحث عن فريسته و يعتبر الحمار المخطط من الفرائس المفضلة للأسد كما أن الأسود هي الحيوانات الوحيدة التي تهاجم الزراف المكتمل النمو، ويمكن للأسد قتل الزرافة اذا كانت نائمة أو اذا قفز على ظهرها من مكمنه. ويدافع الزراف عن نفسه بالركل بأقدامه، وأحيانا تكون الركلات قوية بحيث تقتل الأسد . ليست الأسود خطرة على الإنسان إلا إذا استثيرت كما إنه شديد الفضول و الأسد أكبر القطط الكبيرة قابلية للاستئناس و هناك أمثلة كثيرة لأسود كاملة النمو أمكن الاحتفاظ بها و تربيتها مثل الكلاب و يقدم السيرك دائما ألعاب للأسود مما يثبت هذة الفكرة ​ 






الأورانجوتان ​ 
هو نوع من القردة تقطن سومطرة بأندونيسيا وتقضي معظم وقتها على الأشجار في الغابات الكثيفة. والأورانجوتان كلمة ملاوية تعني إنسان الغاب، فكلمة أورانج تعني الإنسان وكلمة أوتان تعني الغابة، إن أيدي الأورانجوتان طويلة حيث يبلغ طولها ثمانية أقدام وهي تصل إلى رسغ القدم عندما تقف معتدلة، وتساعدها أيديها لتتأرجح من غصن إلى غصن. ولا يمكنها أن تسير بشكل جيد على الأرض. وتأكل الأعشاب والطيور وبيض الطيور. يبقى الأورانجوتان الصغير قرب والديه، وتؤرجح الصغار أنفسها على الأشجار قرب القردة الكبيرة، وتمسك الاورانجوتان الأم بيدي طفلها الصغير وتنظر طويلاً وبعناية إلى وجهه وهي تعرف طفلها بشكل جيد، وتكون صابرة مع صغارها. ​ 







البقرة​ 
البقرة اسم جنس يقع على الذكر و الأنثى , و الشائع تسمية البقرة الأنثى بالبقرة و الذكر بالثور و هي حيوانات ثديية مجترة من آكلات الأعشاب منها ما هو أليف و منها ما هو وحشي . و لها سلالات مختلفة و يختلف وزن البقرة من سلالة إلى أخرى . تلد البقرة في السنة الثانية أو الثالثة من عمرها و تدوم مدة حملها 258 يوماً و تنجب عجلاً واحداً أو أثنين . و من الممكن أن يصل عمر البقرة من عشرين إلى خمسة و عشرون سنة ، و لكنها تذبح قبل ذلك بكثير . و البقرة من الحيوانات المفيدة للإنسان حيث تُربى للبنها و لحمها و جلدها و تعتبر الأبقار ثروة قومية في كثير من البلدان​ 






طائر البطريق ​ 
تختلف طيور البطريق عن الطيور الأخرى في الشكل و العادات فهو طير بحري لا يطير , و تحصل طيور البطريق على كل غذائها من البحر و تأكل السماد و براغيت البحر القشرية . و تكون البطاريق سريعة و نشطة جداً في الماء ليس فقط للقبض على فريستها و لكن للهروب من أعدائها التي تتضمن اسماك القرش و الحيتان القاتلة و يمكنها أن تقفز عدة أقدام خارج الماء إلى كتلة من الصخر أو من الجليد و هي تعوم بزعانفها مستخدمة أرجلها في التوجيه فقط . لا توجد حيوانات برية كبيرة في المناطق المتجمدة الجنوبية حيث يعيش طيور البطريق و هذا هو السبب في أن معظم طيور البطريق أليفة جداً . توجد طيور البطريق غالباً في نصف الكرة الجنوبي حول الشواطئ و الجزر البعيدة في المنطقة المتجمدة الجنوبية و من صفات البطريق انها فضولية جداً فهي تختبر أي شيء غير مألوف لديها و على الرغم من أنها ليست ذكية ألا انها مخلوقات مسلية و جذابة , و يبلغ حجم البطريق من 40 سم إلى 120 سم و تصل سرعته في الماء الى 32 كيلومتراً في الساعة . و يعد أحسن انواع البطاريق المعروفة هو البطريق جاكاس و هو الذي يشاهد حدائق الحيوان فهو لا يقطن المناطق القطبية الباردة و يوجد على شواطئ جنوب أفريقيا.​ 








التمساح​

هي حيوانات ضخمة من الزواحف المائية و لكنه يقضى بعض الوقت على البر ابتغاء دفء حرارة الشمس , وهي حيوانات ذات أرجل قصيرة وذنب طويل، ويمكنها السباحة . ولها أسنان حادة تقبض بها على فرائسها و تأكل اللحوم بشراهة . وهي أنواع منها التمساح الأمريكي، والتمساح الهندي، والكيمن وهو تمساح أمريكي صغير جداً. تعيش التماسيح في البلدان الاستوائية في العالم، وتفضل المساحات الواسعة من المياه الضحلة والأنهار الراكدة والمستنقعات المفتوحة. وعيون التماسيح وفتحات أنوفها ترتفع عن بقية أجسامها. وللحنجرة صمام يشبه الشق أمام الأنبوب المؤدي الى الفتحات الأنفية، ويغلق هذا الصمام بإحكام عندما يكون الحيوان تحت الماء كما يمنع الماء من الدخول من الفم عندما يقبض على فريسته ، تأكل التماسيح كثيراً من الحيوانات الصغيرة كالأسماك، والطيور، والسلاحف ، وتضع التماسيح بيضاً يشبه بيض الدجاج و لكنه اكبر جحماً و قشرته اقل لمعاناً ، وتخفي الأنثى البيض في أعشاش من الفضلات والنبات أو تدفنه في الرمل، وبعض الأنواع تقوم بحراسته الى أن يفقس ومن ثم تحمل صغارها في أفواهها الى الماء​ 
http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/740​ 
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*النمر الارقط*​


*

*​


*النمر الأرقط هو إحدى السنوريّات الأربعة الكبار، وهو المسمّى خطأ في العربيّة في بعض الأحيان بالفهد، وكان يعتقد في الماضي بأن النمر الأرقط هو هجين بين أسد و نمر أسود (panther)، ومن هنا يشتق اسم نمر أرقط بالإنجليزيّةو بعض اللغات اللاتينيّة: Leo أي أسد في اليونانيّة و Pard وهي كلمة قديمة تعني نمر أسود، أما في العربيّة فإن كلمة نمر تعني إجمالاً أنمر أي أرقط، و هي دلالة على فراء الحيوان المرقّط، أما الفهد فهو الحيوان الذي يشار إليه بالعربيّة بإسم الفهد الصياد .*​ 

*

*​ 
*الصفات *​ 

*النمر الأرقط هو رابع أكبر السنوريّات الكبرى التي تشمل اليغور، الأسد، والنمر، حيث يعتبر أصغرهم حجماً و خامس أكبر سنّور في العالم إذ يفوق الأسد الجبليّ (الكوجر، البوما) النمر الأرقط في الحجم بفارقٍ قليل. يتراوح طول النمور المرقطه من متر إلى ما فوق المترين بقليلو غالباً ما تزن بين 30 و 70 كلج، إلا أن بعض الذكور قد تصل إلى ما فوق 90 كيلو جرام**
تبلغ الإناث في الغالب ثلثيّ حجم الذكور، ومقارنة بحجمه فإن النمر الأرقط يعدّ أقوى السنوريّات بالإضافة إلى اليغور. تكون النمور المرقطه في العادة هي المفترسة الرئيسيّة الكبرى في المناطق التي تقلّ أو تنعدم فيها المنافسة من الضواري الأخرى و بشكلٍ خاص الأسود و النمور، و لعلّ هذا هو السبب الذي يفسّر ضخامة حجم النمور المرقطه في غابات الأمطار الإفريقيّة و سيريلانكايتراوح لون النمور المرقطه من الأسمر إلى المصفرّ، و تمتلك بقعاً ورديّة الشكلو سوداء اللون على كامل جسدها بما فية الرأس حيث تكون هذه الورديّات صغيرة الحجم*​*




​*




*المظاهر المميزة*​ 

*يسهل أن يقع المرء في خطأ عدم التفرقة بين السنوريّات الكبيرة و خاصة المرقطة منها، إن كان قد رآها في حدائق الحيوان أو في الصور فقط، كما في حال النمر الأرقط لذي يماثل اليغور و يشابهه بشكلٍ كبير، وفي حال الفهد في أحيان قليلة أخرى، إلا أن مواطن و مساكن و طريقة تصرّف كلاٍّ من السنوريّات الثلاثة تجعل من السهل تميزهم.إن عدم تمييز النمرالأرقط من اليغور في البريّة لا يمكن أن يحصل لأن النمورالمرقطه تقطن إفريقيا و آسيا فقط ينما تقطن اليغاور الأميركيتين فقط، كما أنه من الممكن تمييزهما عن طريق العلامات الجسديّة فالنمورالمرقطه لا تمتلك بقعاً في داخل ورديّاتها على عكس اليغاور، بالإضافة إلى أن ورديّات اليغور أكبر من تلك التي للنمر الأرقط(إلا أنه يمكن إستثناء سلالتيّ النمر الشماليّ و نمر شمال الصين).*
*و يكون النمر الأرقط في العادة أصغر حجماً و أقل إمتلاءً من اليغور إلاّ إنه أكبر و أضخم من الفهد.*​ 
*بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن النمر الأرقط و اليغور يتشابهان في أنماط تصرفاتهما، فاليغور يستطيع التأقلم في مجموعة من البيئات تراوح من غابات الأمطار إلى أراضي المزارع، و النمور تعد أكثر قابليّة للتأقلم حتى، إذ تتواجد في بيئات أكثر تنوعاً من شاكلة الصحاري و الجبال إلى السفانا و الأراضي الحرجيّة يسهل التمييز بين النمر الأرقط و الفهد بالرغم من تقاطع مناطقها في الكثير من الأحيان، فالنمر الأرقط أضخم و أكبر و أكثر إمتلاءً كما أن رأسه ضخم مقارنة بحجم جسده، وتمتلك النمورالمرقطه ورديّات بدلاً من البقع التي للفهود كما و تفتقد للحلقات التي تقع على نهاية ذيل الفهد بالإضافة إلى الخطوط السوداء التي تبدو بمثابة دموع تنحدر من عيون الفهد إلى زوايا فمه، و الفهود تجري بسرعة أكبر من النمور المرقطه بكثير و لا تتسلّق الأشجار إلا عندما تكون جراءً فقط بينما تعد النمور المرقطه متسلقة ماهرة، كما أن النمور ليليّة النشاط في الغالب بينما الفهود نهاريّة النشاط*


*

*
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*النمر الافريقى*​ 

*

*​ 


*النمر الإفريقي هو أحد سلالات النمر و أكثرها شيوعا، فهو ينتشر في جميع أنحاء إفريقيا من رأس الرجاء الصالح إلى شمال تونس، و أصبحت هذه السلالة اليوم تضم سلالات كانت تعتبر مستقلة مسبقا مثل سلالة زنجبار و السلالة البربرية. *
*تعتبر هذه السلالة بكاملها أنها غير مهددة على الأطلاق، أما بعض الجمهرات مثل الجمهرة البربرية فتعتبر مهددة بصورة حرجة*​ 
*

*​ 

*الوصف *​ 



*يختلف لون النمر الإفريقي بإختلاف موطنه عبر إفريقيا و بحسب المسكن الذي يعيش فيه، فيمكن أن يتراوح لونه من البني الضارب إلى الحمرة إلى الأصفر الداكن و القشدي. و للنمور الإفريقية رقط ورديّة سوداء لا تحوي نقاطا بداخلها كما تحوي نقاط اليغور (النمر الأميركي)، و يختلف نمط الرقط بإختلاف الأفراد حيث يكون لكل نمر نمط معين يميزه عن غيره. تكون ذكور النمر الإفريقي أكبر حجما و أثقل وزنا من الإناث.*​ 



*و تتميز الجمهرة البربرية أو النمر البربري التي تقطن شمال إفريقيا و جبال أطلس بشكل خاص *
*بأنها أقصر و أكثر إمتلاءً من بقيّة جمهرات النمر الإفريقي حيث تمتلك معطفا أكثر سماكة بسبب سكنها لمناطق تثلج فيها غالبا.*
*و تنص بعض التقارير على أن النمر البربري يمتلك خاصيّة شبيهة بتلك التي تمتلكها الجمال و التي تمكنه من البقاء في الصحراء بدون ماء قرابة الشهر.*​ 

*

*​ 

*التغذية *​ 


*كما سلالات النمور الأخرى، فإن حمية النمر الإفريقي متنوعة بشكل كبير و تشمل الحشرات، القوارض، الزواحف، و الثدييات الكبيرة و الماشية المستأنسة بين الحين و الأخر عندما تقل أعداد الفرائس الطبيعية. *
*و النمور حيوانات قوية جدا، فهي قادرة على أن ترفع طرائد تفوقها وزنا بعدة أضعاف (من شاكلة النو الأزرق) إلى الأشجار لحمايتها من الحيوانات القمّامة مثل الضباع و الضواري الأخرى.*
*النمور الإفريقية حيوانات ليلية النشاط و لا تصطاد إلا خلال الغسق غالبا، إلا أنها تبقى حيوانات إنتهازية و بالتالي فإنها قد تصطاد خلال وضح النهار بحال دعت الحاجة لذلك.*​ 

*النمور حيوانات متسللة أي أنها تقوم بالتسلل لمسافة قريبة بجانب طريدتها ومن ثم تطاردها لمسافة قصيرة و تقتلها خنقا عبر عضّة في العنق.*
*ومن النادر ان تقوم النمور بمقاتلة ضوار أخرى لتسلبها طريدتها او حتى لتدافع عن طريدتها الخاصة، و ذلك تجنبا للإصابة التي يمكن أن تكون قاتلة إذ تمنعها من الصيد و قدرتها على المطاردة مما يؤدي إلى موتها جوعا.*
*يمكن للنمور أن تستحصل على بعض العصارات التي تحتاجها من دماء طريدتها إلا أنها تبقى بحاجة إلى الشرب على فترات منتظمة.*​ 

*

*​ 

*المسكن و وضع السلالة *​ 



*النمور الإفريقية حيوانات متأقلمة بشكل كبير، فهي تقطن جميع أنحاء إفريقيا و جميع أنواع المساكن المتوافرة، من الجبال إلى الأراضي العشبية و السفانا و الصحاري و الغابات، و غالبا ما يرى الناظر النمور وهي تستريح أو تأكل على الأشجار.*​ 


*تعتبر السلالة الإفريقية غير مهددة ككل، إلا أن بعض الجمهرات مثل الجمهرة البربرية تعتبر مهددة بصورة حرجة، و هناك عدة تقارير متناقضة حول عدد النمور البربرية التي لا تزال موجودة في البرية، فالبعض يرجّح إنقراضها الكامل و بقاء قرابة إثني عشر فردا في الأسر بينما البعض الأخر يفيد ببقاء 250 نمر بربري في البريّة. *
*و تفيد التقارير الأخيرة بأن بعض أثار الأقدام وجدت في جبال أطلس بالمغرب من قبل فريق أبحاث إسباني مما يؤكد إستمرار وجود هذه الجمهرة في تلك المنطقة، و هناك حاليا بضعة مشاريع لإطلاق حملات إلى تلك المنطقة للحصول على معلومات جديدة عن الجمهرة البربرية من النمر الإفريقي.*​ 


*

*
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*نمر زنجبار *​ 
*

*​ 
*النمر الزنجباري من الحيوانات الثديية اللاحمة (آكلات اللحوم)والتي تتبع عائلة *
*السنوريات (القططيات) ، وهي إحدى سُلالات النمور ، وتستوطن جزيرة أونجوجا ، التابعة لأرخبيل جُزر زنجبار ،*
*والتي تنتمي إلى تنزانيا .*​ 
*

*​ 
*الخواص الأحيائية والسلوك *​

​*لم يتم دراسة النمر الزنجباري عِلمياً في البرية، وترجع آخر مُشاهدة عِلمية*
*لهذا الحيوان إلى بداية الثمانينات من القرن العشرين .*
*ويُرجح أغلب عُلماء الحيوان أن هذا النمر أصبح مُنقرضاً أو على وشك الإنقراض .*​ 
*وتؤكد سجلات الحكومة الزنجبارية إلى أن الصيادين كانوا يقتلون النمور الزنجبارية*
*في مُنتصف التسعينات من القرن الماضي ؛ وما زال السُكان المحليين يُؤكدون رؤية النمر الزنجباري كما يذكرون *
*أنه ما زال يتغذى على ماشيتهم .*​ 
*وتوجد في متاحف العالم خمسة جُلود فقط للنمر الزنجباري ، ومنها العينة النموذج *
*الموجودة في متحف لندن للتاريخ الطبيعي ، وعينة أخرى مُحنطة باهتة اللون في متحف زنجبار .*​ 
*

*​ 
*وضعه في البرية والتهديدات *​

​*وُضع النمر الزنجباري في قائمة الحيوانات الموجودة على حافة الإنقراض ،*
*وهناك تقارير عِلمية ترجح إنقراضه فعلاً .*
*وقد قلت أعداده في البرية بشدة في القرن العشرين ، بسبب المُلاحقة والصيد من قِبل السُكان المحليين .*​ 
*

*​ 
*الحماية من الإنقراض*
*كانت هناك جهود عِلمية من أجل إنشاء برنامج خاص لِحماية النمر الزنجباري من الإنقراض*
*في منتصف التسعينات من القرن العشرين ،*
*ولكن العُلماء وجدوا أملاً ضعيفاً لِحماية هذا الحيوان على المدى البعيد .*​ 
*

*

يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*النمور السوداء*

*



*​ 
*النمر الأسود هو مجرد نمر عاديّ يحمل طفرة معينة تسبب في جعل الشعر أو الفراء يفرز لوناً أسود بدلاً من اللون البرتقالي المسمرّ، مما يتسبب في جعل المعطف أسوداً قاتماً إلا أن الورديّات بقى ظاهرة للعيان عند تعرّض النمر للضوء و من بعد معيّن ما أن هناك نموراً بيضاء يعتبر من بين الحيوانات الأكثر سرعة.*​ 
*

*​ 

*الوضع العام والتعداد*​ 

*كانت النمور المرقطه أكثر أنواع السنوريّات إنتشاراً في العالم، إلى جانب القطط المستأنسة، قبل قيام الإنسان بإحداث تغيرات أساسيّة عديدة في المئات السنين القليلة الماضية.*
*كانت النمور المرقطه تتواجد عبر التاريخ في معظم إفريقيا (عدا الصحراء الكبرى)،و في العديد من أجزاء آسية الجنوبيّة، وقد تواجدت النمور المرقطه في أوروبا خلال العصر الحديث الأقرب (البليستوسين).تتواجد النمور المرقطه اليوم في العديد من أجزاء إفريقيا جنوب الصحراء الكبرى، آسيا الصغرى، الشرق الأوسط، الهند، باكستان، سيبيريا، وفي مناطق كثيرة في جنوب شرق آسيا بالإضافة إلى جزيرتيّ جاوة و سيرلانكا.*​ 

*و قد تناقصت أعداد النمور المرقطه بشكل كبير في البعض من هذه المناطق.*
*يعرف بأن وضع النمور المرقطه يعد حسناً مفارنة بغيرها من السنوريّات و المفترسات الكبرى، حيث تقدّر أعدادها بحوالي 500،000 نمرأرقط في العالم، إلا أنها كغيرها من السنوريّات الكبرى تواجه ضغوطاً مستمرّة من الإنسان تتمثّل في فقدان المسكن و الإصطياد، و تتميّز النمور المرقطه بقدرتها على التموّه و التخفيّ لدرجةٍ تسمح لها بالتواجد قرب المستوطنات البشريّة بدون أن يلاحظ البشر و جودها، ولكن بالرغم من مقدرة النمر الأرقط هذه فأنه ليس كفؤاً أمام تدمير المسكن و القنص الغير شرعي ولذلك فإن العديد من سلالات النمورالمرقطه يوم مهددة بالإنقراض بما فيها: السلالة الشماليّة (النمر الأرقط الشماليّ)، السلالة الأناضوليّة (النمر الأرقط الأناضوليّ)، سلالة شمال الصين (النمر الأرقط شمال الصين)، السلاله العريبه (النمر الأرقط العربيّ)،سلالة الأطلس (في جبال الأطلس بشمال أفريقيا).*​ 

*

*​ 
*السلوك و الإفتراس *​ 


*تشتهر النمور بقدرتها على التخفّي و عدم الظهور، حتى إنها تعيش في بعض الأحيان على مقربة كبيرة من المستوطنات البشريّة و بالرغم من ذلك لا تشاهد كثيراً، و النمور حيوانات متسللة هادئة وتعتبر الأفضل في التسلل بين جميع السنوريّات الكبرى.*
*النمور متسلقة جيدة و رشيقة، تقوى على النزول من الأشجار و رأسها يتجه إلى الأسفل كما أنها سبّاحة قويّة لكنها ليست مولعة بالماء كما الببور حيث أنها لن تمضي بعض الوقت مستلقية بالماء مثلاً.*
*النمور حيوانات ليليّة ولكن يمكن مشاهدتها خلال أي وقت من أوقات النهار حتى أنها قد تصطاد أحياناً في وضح النهار، أما في المناطق التي تقتنص فيها النمور فإن تصرفها يكون ليلياً في الأغلب.*​ 
*

*
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*النمر العربى*​


​*

*​ 




*النمر العربي من الحيوانات الثديية اللاحمة (آكلات اللحوم) والتي تتبع عائلة السنوريات،وهي إحدى سُلالات النمور. يُعتبر النِمر العربي أكبر وأقوى أنواع القِطط العربية،ولكنه يبقى الأصغر حجماً بين سُلالات النمور جميعها، والتي تنتشر في قارتي آسيا وأفريقيا، و تعتبر هذه السلالة مهددة بصورة حرجة عبر موطنها بأكمله الذي يشمل اليوم فلسطين، السعودية، الإمارات، اليمن، و عُمان، حيث ما زالت أعدادها تتناقص شيئا فشيئا.*
*

*​ 
*المعيشة والحياة الإجتماعية *​ 
*النمور العربية حيوانات تقطن الجبال العالية على عكس ما يظنه العامّة من أنها حيوانات قاطنة للصحراء و مناطق الآجام الغالبة على الدول التي تستوطنها، فهي تتواجد بصورة رئيسيّة في جبل سمحان في مُحافظة ظفار العُمانية و منطقة عسير الجبلية في السعودية وفي محمية عين جدي بالقرب من البحر الميت بفلسطين. تقتات النمور العربية على الوعول النوبية، الماعز البري،الطهر العربي، الثعالب، و غيرها من الحيوانات الجبلية، و يمتلك كل نمر منطقة خاصة به و يقوم بالدفاع عنها ضد النمور الأخرى من الجنس نفسه.*
*تكون منطقة الذكر أكبر حجما من منطقة الأنثى و تتقاطع دائما مع مناطق إناث متعددة، و تقوم النمور داخل هذه المناطق بالصيد و التزاوج و تربية جرائها.*​ 
*وفي المناطق الجافة و القاحلة تكون مساحة حوز النمور أكبر من ذاك في المناطق الأقل جفافا و ذلك عائد إلى ندرة الطرائد في المناطق الجافة مما يرغم النمور أن توسّع من نطاق بحثها عن الغذاء، و هذا يدل أيضا على أن النمور العربية لم تكن يوما وافرة العدد في هكذا مناطق.*​ 
*النِمر العربي يتميز بنشاطهِ نهاراً وليلاً ولكنه يبقى حذرا من التواجد البشري، وهذه الحيوانات إنعزالية لا تلتقي غيرها من النمور إلا في فترة التزاوج والتي تدوم تقريباً 5 أيام،يتم خلالها التزواج عدة مرات. **وبعد فترة حمل ما بين 98 إلى 100 يومِ، تلد الأنثى من جرو إلى أربعة جراء في أحد الكهوف أو الشقوق الصخرية.*
*وتكون الأشبال عمياء عند الولادة، و تفتح أعينها بعد تسعة إلى عشر أيامِ ، وعندها يبدأون بإستكشاف بيئتهم المحيطة.*​ 
*و هم عادة لا يغادرون العرينِ لوحدهم حتى يصلوا إلى عمر أربعة أسابيع على الأقل. *
*أثناء هذه الأسابيع الأولى تقوم الأم بنقل الأشبال من عرين إلى آخر عدّة مرات للتقليل من فرص عثور الضواري الأخرى عليهم.*
*وتصل أعمار النمور في البرية ما بين 10 إلى 15 سنة، بينما تصل أعمارها في حدائق الحيوان حتى 21 سنة.*​ 
*

*​ 
*الصفات الخارجية *​

​*تكون النمور العربية باهتة اللون بشكل كبير حيث أن اللون الذهبي المصفرّ و الذي يتواجد في العادة بين البقع في معظم أنحاء جسم باقي السلالات لا يتواجد عند هذه السلالة إلا على طول ظهورها،ومن ثم يبهت إلى الأصفر الشاحب أو الأبيض على باقي الجسد.*
*تزن الأنثى البالغة 20 كيلوجراماً ، بينما يزن الذكر البالغ ما يقارب ال 30 كيلوجراماً وبالمُقارنة فإن النمور الأفريقية الجنوبية يمكن أن يتراوح وزنها ما بين 50 إلى 70 كيلوجراماً، و بالتالي يمكن إعتبار النمور العربية أصغرمن باقي سلالات النمر الإفريقية و الآسيوية. يتشابه الذكر مع الأنثى،ولكن الذكور تكون أكبر من الإناث، كما يتم التمييز بينهما بوجود كيس الصفن الواضح لدى الذكور، وتمتاز النمور العربية بذيولها الطويلة، والذي تستعمله في التوازن أثناء التسلق.*​ 
*

*​ 
*الغذاء *​

​*تقتات النمور العربية على الماشية المستأنسة (الماعز عادة) بشكل كبيرو ذلك عائد إلى أن طريدتها الطبيعية اي الطهر العربي و غزال الجبل قد أصبحت نادرة لدرجة كبيرة أو حتى إختفت في بعض الدول التي تقطنها،وهذا التصرف بدوره يضعها في مواجهة مباشرة مع الإنسان.*
*و تفترس النمور العربية الثعالب و أي نوع أخر من الثدييات الصغيرة بالإضافة إلى الطيور و الجيفة، وهي تصطاد*
*أثناء فترة الغسق و الفجر إجمالا و تنشط أثناء الليل بشكل أكبر من النهار الذي تمضيه في أماكن ظليلة مخفيّة عن العيون هربا من الحرارة المرتفعة.*
*

*​ 
*الوضع الحالي والتعداد *​ 
*تعتبر هذه السلالة من النمور بأنها معرّضة بصورة حرجة، وقد أدى الصيد المكثّف في أوائل التسعيناتمن القرن العشرين إلى إطلاق عدّة برامج للحفاظ على هذه النمور وعلى مسكنها الجبلي و جميع أصناف الحياة البرية التي تقطنه. *
*يبلغ عدد النمور العربية حوالي 15 أو 18 نمرا في صحراء النقبو وادي عربة في فلسطين ،و قرابة 100 نمر في شبه الجزيرة العربية بأكملها حيث يبلغ عدد أكبر الجمهرات في إحدى الدول 50 نمرا فقط ، و لا تزال الإعداد تتناقص في البريّة بسبب إضطهادها و صيدها على إعتبار أنها من الحيوانات المضرّة و المؤذية.*​ 
*

*​ 
 يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*النمر السريلانكي 
**

*

*النمر السريلانكي من الحيوانات الثديية اللاحمة (آكلات اللحوم)، والتي تتبع عائلة السنوريات (القططيات)،
وهي إحدى سُلالات النمور، وتعيش فقط في جزيرة سريلانكا ، وهي تعتبر من الحيوانات المُهددة بالانقراض .
**

*
*الصفات الخارجية *

*يعتبر النمر السريلانكي واحداً من سُلالات النمور الثمانية المعروفة ، ويمتاز بفرائه ذو اللون الأسمر المصفر
أو الأصفر الصدئي مع وجود نقاط أو "ورديات" داكنة اللون . ويصل وزن الإناث إلى 29 كيلوجراماً ، 
بينما يصل وزن الذكور من 56 إلى 77 كيلوجراماً .

**

*

*التغذية *
*يتغذى النمر السريلانكي عل الكثير من الحيوانات الثديية الكبيرة مثل أيل أكسيس المُنقط ، وأيل السامبار ، والأيل النباح ، والخنزير البري ، والقرود .
كما يتغذى على الحيوانات الثديية الصغيرة ، والطيور ، والزواحف .

**

*

*الإنتشار *
*يُعتبر النمر السريلانكي من الحيوانات المحلية ، والتي تعيش فقط في جزيرة سريلانكا ، وهو يُعتبر المُفترس 
الأعلى في الهرم الغذائي ، وينتشر في جميع أرجاء الجزيرة ، في المناطق المحمية وخارجها .

**

*
​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*النمر الفارسى*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 

*النمر الفارسي أو النمر الإيراني من الحيوانات الثديية اللاحمة (آكلات اللحوم) والتي تتبع عائلة السنوريات،*
*وهي إحدى سُلالات النمور التي تستوطن غرب القارة الآسيوية ، وتعتبر من الحيوانات المُهددة بالإنقراض*
*في كل أماكن إنتشارها في الشرق الأوسط. وقد أصبحت هذه السلالة اليوم تضم، بحسب تصنيف العلماء، *
*السلالة الأناضولية و سلالة سيناء بعد أن كانت تصنف على انها سلالات مستقلة، أي أن السلالة الأناضولية *
*(النمر الأناضولي أو نمر الأناضول) و سلالة سيناء (نمر سيناء) أصبحت تعتبر اليوم مجرد جمهرات من السلالة الفارسية.*​ 
*

*​ 
*وصف السلالة*​

​*تعتبر النمور الفارسية بأنها أكبر سلالات النمر جميعها، حيث يمكن أن يصل إرتفاعها إلى 1.5 أو 2.7 أقدام عند *
*الكتفين، و يبلغ طولها مابين 200 و 250 سنتيمترا و تزن قرابة 90 كيلوجرام، و يمكن أن يمتد أمد حياتهاالعشرين عاما.*
*كان النمر الفارسي يعتبر قبل حلول تسعينات القرن العشرين بأنه سلالة النمور التي تتواجد فقط في إيران و أفغانستان،*
*و كانت السلالات التي تقطن جمهوريات أرمينياأذربيجان، جورجيا، و روسيا السوفياتية السابقة تعتبر بأنها من السلالتين الأناضولية و القوقازية، *
*كما السلالتين التين قطنتا بلاد الشام و تركيا و سيناء (السلالة الأناضولية و سلالة سيناء)، أما الآن فالسلالة الفارسية تضم جميع هذه السلالات السابقة. *
*لم يتبقى في البرية اليوم سوى بضعة مئات من النمورالفارسية.*​ 
*

*​ 
*الموطن و المسكن*
*يعيش النمر الفارسي في إيران، أذربيجان، أرمينيا، تركستان، أوزبكستان، طاجيكستان، العراق، *
*و شمال غرب أفغانستان، و أصبح موطنه يضم بعد ضم السلالتين الأناضولية و السينائية سوريا*
*، لبنان،الأردن، فلسطين، سيناء، و تركيا. و يسكن هذا النمر المناطق الجبلية وحتى الأراضي العُشبية ، *
*والتي توفر له الغطاء المُناسب والكمية الكافية من الفرائس، و يعتقد أن التقارير التي تورد من أقصى*
*جنوب شرق تركيا و التي تفيد عن رؤية ببور قزوينية مخطئة حيث أن هذه الحيوانات التي تمت رؤيتها*
*هي على الأرجح نمور فارسية.*​ 
*

*​ 
*النمر الفارسي في أرمينيا *​

​*تعيش النمور الفارسية في أرمينيا في غابات العرعر المتفرقة و الأراضي العشبية الجبلية و شبه القاحلة*
*أيضا ولكن بدرجة أقل من درجة تواجدها في الغابات، و يتواجد هذا النمر أيضا في المروج الجبلية *
*و شبه الجبلية و غالبا ما يفضل أن يقطن المناطق الصخرية الوعرة ذات الأجراف الكثيرة. و تتنقل *
*هذه الضواري على نفس الدروب المعتادة و المألوفة لديها مما يسهّل على العلماء تتبعها و دراستها،*
*كما و يستدل العلماء على وجود النمور عبر إلتقاط عينات من برازها، أثار أقدامها، و علامات الخدش*
*على الأشجار. تعتبر النمور الفارسية في أرمينيا مهددة من أعمال القنص الغير شرعي، و الحرائق، *
*و التمدن، إلا أنه لا يعرف حتى الآن أي من هذه العوامل يؤثر عليها بشكل أكبر من غيره، و لا تزال *
*النمور الفارسية تتواجد في أرمينيا في محمية ولاية شيكهو.*​ 
*

*​ 
*النمر الفارسي في أذربيجان*​

​*نمر فارسي نائمتعيش النمور الفارسية في المناطق الجنوبية من أذربيجان، ولم يكن من المؤكد إنقراضها في*
*هذه الدولة وعلى الرغم من زعم البعض بأنه شاهدها في التسعينات فإن عدم إنقراضها لم يؤكد إلا بحلول*
*مارس 2007 عندما إلتقطت كاميرا خفيّة صورة لنمر في محمية هيركان القومية.*​ 
*

*​ 
*النمر الفارسي في جورجيا*​

*لم يتبقى حاليا سوى بضعة نمور في بريّة جورجيا، وهي لا تزال تعيش في الغابات الكثيفة إجمالا على الرغم *
*من أنه تمت مشاهدة البعض منها في السهول المنخفضة في جنوبي شرق البلاد عام 2004، وقد وردت تقارير*
*عديدة خلال الستين سنة الأخيرة و التي تفيد بأنه تمت مشاهدة هذه النمور قرب منطقة تبليسي*
*وفي إحدى المحافظات شمال غرب العاصمة.*​ 
​*

*​ 
*النمر الفارسي في إيران*​

​*يتقاطع موطن النمر الفارسي في إيران مع موطن الماعز البري بشكل وثيق، و بالتالي فهو يتواجد *
*في سلسلة جبال ألبورز و زاغروس بالإضافة إلى بعض المناطق ضمن الهضبة الإيرانية. و يظهر *
*بأن أعداد النمور الفارسية تتناقص في إيران و ذلك عائد إلى فقدان المسكن، تناقص أعداد الفرائس الطبيعية،*
*و تجزئة الجمهرة بسبب التمدن، إلا أنه على الرغم من ذلك لا تزال جمهرة النمور الفارسية في إيران*
*هي الأعلى نسبة عبر موطنها بأكمله حيث يقدر عددها بحوالي 550 - 850 نمرا بحسب إحصائيات*
*بعض العلماء عام 2002.*​ 
*كانت الجمهرات الإيرانية الضخمة تتواجد عادة في محافظات خراسان، غولستان، مازندران، غيلان، فارس،*
*كردستان، لورستان، غرب أذربيجان، أصفهان و غيرها، أما المناطق الداخلية الصحراوية فنادرا ما تدخلها النمور.*
*تقتات النمور الفارسية في إيران على الماعز البري إجمالا بالإضافة إلى الخرفان البرية على إختلاف أنواعها، *
*الأيائل الحمراء، و اليحمور كما الماشية المستأنسة.*​ 
*

*​ 
*النمر الفارسي في الأناضول و بلاد الشام*​ 
*تعرف جمهرة النمر الفارسي التي تقطن الأناضول و بلاد الشام بالنمر الأناضولي أو نمر الأناضول، *
*و كانت في السابق تصف على أنها سلالة منفصلة عن السلالة الفارسية، أما الآن فيضم العلماء كلا السلالتين*
*تحت اسم واحد و سلالة واحدة هي السلالة الفارسية. كانت هذه الحيوانات تقطن غابات و هضاب المناطق *
*القريبة من بحر إيجة، شرق البحر المتوسط، و شرق الأناضول أما الآن فلا يعرف إن كانت هذه الجمهرة*
*من النمور لا تزال تتواجد في البرية أم أنها إنقرضت نهائيا. إلا أنه من المؤكد إنقراضها في بعض الدول*
*مثل لبنان حيث قتل أخر نمر في الربع الأول من القرن العشرين، أما في فلسطين فقد إستمرت هده*
*النموربالتواجد حتى الثمانينات و لا يزال البعض يزعم بأن هناك بضعة نمور فارسية تعيش في الجليل*
*و مرتفعات الجولان السورية.*​ 
ي*

*

يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*نمر فارسي في حديقة حيوانات هانوفر *

*نمر أناضولي متصيّد على صفحة من جريدة تركيةكانت أخر مشاهدة رسميّة للنمر الأناضولي تتم في عام 1974 
بعد أن قتل نمرا لهجومه على امرأة في إحدى القرى، و على الرغم من أن بعض العلماء يفترضون أن الجمهرة
قد إنقرضت تماما إلا أن البعض الأخر يفترض أن لا يزال هناك ما بين 10 و 15 نمرا أناضوليا في البرية.
وفي عام 2001 تمت مشاهدة هذا الحيوان قرب بلدة "موت" في جبال طوروس وفي منطقة أخرى شرقي البحر
الأسود، وفي عام 2003 إلتقطت كاميرا حرارية صورة لنمر أناضولي ذكر في منتزه فاشلوفاني القومي في جورجيا،
كما ورد تقرير عن وجود نمر في هضبة بوكوت عام 2004.

**قام فريق من أعضاء مؤسسة إنقاذ السنوريات الكبيرة بتنظيم حملة عام 2002 تهدف إلى إستكشاف المناطق 
النائية المرتفعة قرابة 2000 متر عن سطح البحر لتحديد إذا ما كان النمر الأناضولي لا يزال على قيد الحياة أم لا 
و خصوصا بعد أن أحضر أحد المصورين صورة عن أثار قوائم لنمر في تلك المنطقة، و خلال الحملة قام الفريق
برصد أحد النمور الأناضولية ولكنه هرب منهم قبل أن يتمكن أحد من تصويره، وفي اليوم التالي نجح أفراد الفريق
بتصوير النمر و إثبات وجوده على قيد الحياة وقد أدى هذا بالتالي إلى إفتراض العلماء بأنه لم يتبقى منه سوى
10 أو 15 نمرا.

**

*

*النمر الفارسي في سيناء

**تعرف جمهرة النمر الفارسي في صحراء سيناء بنمر سيناء، و كانت هذه الجمهرة كالنمر الأناضولي تعتبر سلالة
مستقلة إلى أن تم جمعها مؤخرا تحت اسم السلالة الفارسية أيضا. 
تعتبر نمور هذه الجمهرة أصغر حجما من معظم النمور الأخرى وهي غالبا ما تصطاد طرائد أصغر حجما من
شاكلة الطيور، الفئران، و وبر رأس الرجاء الصالح، إلا أنها قد تقتات أيضا على الوعول النوبية و المواشي 
المستأنسة الصغيرة الحجم، وقد أدّت عادها هذه بالإضافة إلى إعتبارها خطرة على الإنسان إلى ملاحقتها دوما و
قتلها مما أدّى إلى تراجع أعدادها أو حتى إنقراضها كما يفترض البعض.

ي**كون لون نمر سيناء أبيض و مبقّع ببقع سوداء وردية الشكل، وهي لا تعيش أو ربما عاشت فقط في صحراء سيناء و الجبال المحيطة بمدينة إيلات، 
و يعتقد بأن البدو قاموا بقتل جميع هذه النمور ومن غير المؤكد أن كان أي منها لا يزال
على قيد الحياة، إلا أنه في عام 2007 تمت رؤية مجموعة من النمور قرب قرية نائية في صحراء النقب بفلسطين
و بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة هوجم مزارع إسرائيلي من قبل أحد النمور.

**

*

*التغذية و الخواص الأحيائية

**تختلف حمية النمر الفارسي بإختلاف موطنه وهي تتدرج من الثدييات الصغيرة و الطيور، إلى بعض الحيوانات 
الكبيرة مثل الأيائل، الظباء، الماعز البري، و الخنزير البري، وفي آسيا الصغرى تقتات هذه النمور على حيوانات 
أخرى بالإضافة لتلك السابقة الذكر مثل الشاموا، الوعول، و الماشية المستأنسة في بعض الأحيان. تقوم النمور
بالتسلل نحو طريدتها بهدوء ومن ثم تهاجمها دون أن تدري الأخيرة بوجودها و تجهز عليها بعضّة في العنق.
تدوم فترة حمل النمر الفارسي ثلاث أو أربعة شهور و تصل الإناث إلى النضوج عند بلوغها حوالي سنتين و نصف،
و يتألف البطن عادة من 3 جراء.

**

*

*التهديدات *

*وُضع النمر الفارسي على اللائحة الدولية للحيوانات المُعرضة للإنقراض ، ويُمنع صيده والإتجار به حسب القوانين الدولية.
وقد قلت أعداده في البرية إلى عدة مئات فقط ، بسبب المُلاحقة والصيد ، وفقدانه لبيئته الطبيعية التي يعيش فيها . 
كما تعاني هذه النمور من الحروب التي تدور رحاها في المناطق الجبلية والمُرتفعة في غرب آسيا.

**

*

*أسباب تراجع الأعداد*

*يعتقد بأن الصيد المكثف للإحتفاظ بالنمر كتذكار كان السبب الرئيسي وراء تراجع أعداده في آسيا الوسطى و إختفاؤه
أو إنقراضه في الأناضول و جنوب غرب آسيا، فقد ذكر أحد الصيادين الأتراك المدعى مانتولو حسن بأنه قتل وحده ما يقارب 15 نمرا فارسيا 
على الأقل و 50 نمرا على الأكثر كما يرجّح.
**




يتبع*​*
*


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

النمر الابيض​ 
*



*​ 

*النمور البيضاء ماهي إلا نمور عاديه ولكن يحدث في تكونها شذوذ جيني*
*أي تنقص مادة الrecessive allele في الشفره الجينيه لها *
*وهي حالات شاذه تحدث احيانا والغريب أن هذا التغير لا يحدث إلا*
*في النمور وأقل في الاسود.*
*وهو ليس بمرض أو برص وليس نوع مهجن ، مجرد حالات تحدث في الجينات*​ 
*إن النمر الابيض يصل طوله إلى ثلاث أمتار ويزن 285 كيلو تقريبا ومعطفه أبيض دهني براق بخطوط سمراء كلون الشوكالاته الداكنه والعينان( زرقوان ) والانف قرنفلي فاتح*​ 
*يتغذى النمر الابيض على الغزلان والخنازير البريه والأيائل وهي أكلاته المفضله.*​ 
*إنه سباح ماهر ولكن متسلق كسول جدا *​ 
*هم حيوانات انفراديه لا يجتمعون إلا في موسم التزاوج ، والتزاوج غير موسمي*
*وفترة الحمل تكون من95 إلى 110 يوم وغالبا ما تنجب أنثى النمر من 2 إلى 6 أشبال*​ 
*ومنتشرون في العالم في سيبيريا ، الهند وبعض المناطق الأخرى كالصين *​ 
*إنه حيوان نادر جدا وخمسة آلاف فقط تركت في البريه*
*ومطارده من قبل التجار المشبوهون نظرا لغلاء فرائها واستخدامها في الطب الصيني *​ 


*

*​ 
*هذة اجمل صور النمور*​ 
*لعيون اعضاء المنتدى*​ 
*

*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 



*



*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*

*​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

شكله نعس من حديثي عن بني جنسه ههههههههههههههههههههههه





http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/0788acdd48f858885fe1c1eeb85902c5.jpg


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

خلينا نستريح وناخذ بريك لدقائق لنعاود معكم الحديث عن هذه الموسوعة الشيقة متمنية الفائدة لمحبي عالم الحيوان​ 

( عجائب وغرائب جميله )​ 
+
+



+
+
من الغريب والمدهش أن « الصرصور » بعد إحتكاكه بالإنسان يسارع إلى مخبئة لتنظيف نفسه​ 
+
+



+
+
السلاحف تتنفس من مؤخرتها​ 
+
+



+
+
الحصان و الفأر لا يتقيئون
+
+



+
+
صوت « البطة » لا يرد الصدى في أي مكان، و السبب غير معروف+
+
+


​ 
+
+​ 
# يعتبر الإخطبوط هو الحيوان الأذكى في عالم اللافقاريات ​ 
# عندما يفقد الإخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد​ 
# تضع أنثى الإخطبوط « 60 ألف » بيضة ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعا​ 
# الإخطبوط له « 10 أرجل » و «3 قلوب » ​ 

+
+9



+
+
البعوضة لها أسنان، وعدد أسنانها « 47 سناً »+
+
+​ 



+
+
بدنياً، من المستحيل أن ينظر الخنزير « أكرمكم الله » إلى السماء
+
+



+
+
أن الأسد يترك اللبوه لتقوم بإصطياد نحو «90% » من الفرائس، وقبل أن تبدأ اللبوه بأكل فريستها تضع جانبا حصة للأسد
+
+



+
+
الحصان يستطيع أن يظل شهرا كاملاً واقفا على أقدامه​ 
# الحصان إذا قطع ذيله مات

يتبع​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

شوها الموضوع يا اني

مواضيعك عندنا بالثقافي 

كلها خارقة

والك احلى تقييم

خليه حتى نثبته مكان القديم


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


الأبــــل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ::​ 

هو من الحيوانات العجيبة وأن كان عجبها سقط من أعين الناس لكثرة رؤيتهم لها وهو أنها حيوان عظيم الجسم سريع الانقياد ينهض بالحمل الثقيل ويبرك به .
*الجمل* أو الإبل أو النوق. ويخص الذكر باسم الجمل والإناث باسم نوق ومفردها ناقة ومن الالقاب التي تلقب بها : العيس والشملال واليعملة والوجناء والناجية والعوجاء والشمردلة والهجان والكوماء والحرف. أما أنواعها : الأرحبية والشذقمية والعيدية والمجدية والشدنية والمهرية. توجد الجمال في المناطق الصحراوية من آسيا وإفريقيا.​ 





​ 



:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


أنـــــوعـــــهــــا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ::​ 

الجمال على نوعين وعلى وجه العموم:
1/الجمال ذات السنام الواحد، التي تعيش بمناطق شمال أفريقيا والصحراء الكبرى والشرق الأوسط.




​ 

2/الجمال ذات السنامين التي تعيش في منطقة آسيا الوسطى .​ 





​ 





​ 




*::





الــــبَــــو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* ::​ 

هو جلد الحوار الميت مملوء بالقش، يُقَدم للناقة التي مات حوارها لكى تعطى لبن، وهي حيلة يخدع بها الراعى الناقة المجهضة فتشم رائحة حوارها في جلده فتظن أنه حي.​ 





​ 




::





صـــغــــار الأبــــل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ::​ 

يقال لمن عمرة سنة ويأكل ويشرب: مخلول 
ولمن عمرة من سنة إلى سنتان :مفرود 
ولمن عمرة من من سنتان إلى ثلاثة وبدأ يحمل الأثقال :حق ((بكسر الحاء)) ،،، 
ولمن كان عمرة اربع سنوات :جذع ((بكسر الجيم)) ،،،
ولمن عمرة من خمس إلى ست وبدل الزوج الأول من قواطع اسنانة فهو ثنى ولمن بدل الزوج الثانى من قواطع اسنانة فهو رباع ولمن بدل الزوج الثالث من قواطع اسنانة فهو سداس والناقة الفاطر هي الناقة التي وضعت أكثر من خمس مرات وتعتبر كبيرة بالعمر ،،،​ 



 





​ 



:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


حــــالــــه نـــادره
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ::
ناقـــه تضع حواريين ((تؤام)) - سبحان الله -​ 





​ 






​ 





::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


حـــلــــيـــب النـــوق
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ::​ 

حليب النوق حليب الإبل هو الغذاء الرئيسي لقبائل البدو في الصحراء وهو غني بالدهون و البروتين من حليب البقر. لا يمكن تحويل حليب الإبل إلى زبدة بالطريقة التقليدية. ويمكن ذلك باٍضافة عوامل أو اٍذا خض في درجة حرارة 24 اٍلى 25 درجة مئوية وللوقت دور أساسي في الوصول اٍلى النتائج. يمكن تحويل الحليب بسهولة اٍلى لبن. الزبدة أو الزبادي الناتج من حليب النوق يغلب عليها اللون الأخضر الخافت.​ 





​ 






​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أبريل 2010)

موسوعة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا  انى

شكرا ليكى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شوها الموضوع يا اني
> 
> مواضيعك عندنا بالثقافي
> 
> ...


 
شكراااا" لتشجيعك المميز ومنور يا كليمو
وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> موسوعة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا انى​
> 
> شكرا ليكى​
> ربنا يباركك​


وربنا يباركك يا قمر ومشكوورة ياعسل لمروراتك المميزة وبصمتك الرائعة


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

هالحيوان يعتبر من اجمل و ارقى الحيوانات , خصوصا الخيل العربي فـ هو نادر و غالي السعر​ 

اخليكم مع الصور ..​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

تتميز الطيور عن بقية الحيوانات الفقارية بالريش المغطي لجسمها والمنقار القرني الذي يغطي فكيها ، ويقدر عدد أنواع الطيور المختلفة في العالم بنحو عشرة آلاف نوع يختلف كل منها عن الآخر من حيث الحجم والشكل والعادات وتتوزع في جميع أنحاء المعمورة بين القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي، وحتى الجزر النائية الصغيرة لا تكاد تخلو من الطيور، ويقدر العلماء مجموع أفراد الطيور في العالم بمائة ألف مليون طائر. يحد من التنافس بين الطيور في الحصول على الغذاء أن بعضها ليلي النشاط على حين أن بعضها الآخر يمارس نشاطه خلال النهار، فالبومة السمراء والباشق مثلا هما من الطيور الجارحة لكن الأول يصطاد ليلا والثاني يصطاد نهارا. تمتاز ذكور الطير عن إناثها عادة بألوان جذابة مزركشة يكون لها دور مهم في التكاثر، وتختلف ألوان الطيور بحسب أنواعها ولا شك أن هذا التباين قد جاء نتيجة التكيف لبيئات مختلفة في كل حالة.​ 




​ 

معظم الطيور تبني أعشاشها بنفسها وتحضن صغارها وتحميها لفترات متباينة، بيد أن بعض الطيور تخلّت في تطورها عن سلوكها الطبيعي في حضن البيض فأصبحت تعيش متطفلة على أعشاش طيور أخرى. تمتاز معظم الطيور بقدرة فائقة على الطيران، فالطيور ذات الأحجام الكبيرة مثل طائر البجع والطيور الجارحة الكبيرة تركب التيارات الهوائية الصاعدة لتقطع مسافات شاسعة بأقل جهد ممكن. وثمة طيور أخرى كالحباري تقض الكثير من وقتها على الأرض وهي قادرة على العدو السريع، وكثير من الطيور مكيّف للمعيشة في الماء ومن أمثلتها البط والإوز التي تجيد السباحة.​ 




​ 
التكيف للطيران:​ 
لكي يستطيع الطائر أن يطير ويحلق بحرية عليه أن يحقق عنصرين هامين هما خفة الوزن والعمل على زيادة قوّته واندفاعه، ويتطلّب الطيران أيضا وجود جناحين يدعمانه ويرفعانه في الهواء، وامتازت الطيور عمّا عداها من الفقاريات بتحورات خاصة، وقد تهيأت هذه الأمور تطوريا من خلال تحوّر الطرفين الأماميين إلى جناحين وكذلك من خلال عدة تحورات فسيولوجية هامة أدت إلى نجاح كبير في ارتياد الهواء.​ 




​ 
تحورات للطيران:​ 
اكتسبت الطيور خلال تطورها صفات عديدة هيأتها من ناحية البنيان والوظيفة والسلوك للنجاح في الطيران، فانفتحت أمامها فرص عظيمة للنجاح البيولوجي والتطور السريع. ومن أهم تلك التحورات ما يلي: ​ 
تحور الطرفين الأماميين إلى جناحين: اصبحا يشكلان عضوي الطيران الأساسيين وقد اقتضى الأمر تغيرات تطورية في هيكل الطرف الأمامي جعلت منه أداة بديعة للطيران، وازداد سطح ذلك الطرف بعدة سبل منها ظهور ثنية جلدية خلفية بين العضد والجذع وثنية جلدية أخرى أمامية بين العضد والساعد، ثم اختزال عدد الأصابع وحجمها. علما بان الريش الذي يغطي الجناح قوي ومرن وخفيف ويسهم إلى درجة كبيرة في زيادة سطحه. وقد عادت بعض فصائل الطيور ففقدت القدرة على الطيران، وهنا نجد أن الجناحين اصبحا مختزلين كما هي الحال في النعامة وأقاربها أو تحورا إلى زعنفتين صغيرتين نسبيا كما في البطريق. ​ 





​ 

وجود هيكل عظمي للطيور يتميّز بتكيفاته الخاصة للطيران: تمتاز العظام بخفة وزنها وخاصة في الطيور الكبيرة وهذه مسألة مهمة وضرورية لتخفيف الوزن النوعي ومن ثم تمكينها من الطيران يضاف إلى ذلك أن العظام الطويلة الكبيرة تمتاز بوجود فراغات هوائية متصلة بالأكياس الهوائية. ولما كان الطيران يتطلب جسما متماسكا لذا تكون العظام متصلة اتصالا دائما وثابتا فعظام الجمجمة يتصل بعضها ببعض والتحامها التحاما تاما. والأسنان غير موجودة عادة مما يخفف الوزن وتمتاز الجمجمة بكبر حجاج العين. وحدثت الكثير من التحورات في العمود الفقري والأحزمة الكتفية والعجزية. فاغلب الفقرات ملتحمة، وكذلك عظم العجز المركّب. أما عظم القص الزورقي فيهيئ سطحا كبيرا يساعد في وجود عضلات صدرية كبيرة وهي أساسية في عملية الطيران، وعظم القص أكبر حجما واكثر بروزا في الطيور النشطة الطيران، كما يضمر ويصبح اقرب إلى التسطح في الطيور عديمة الطيران. وهناك تحورات عديدة في عظام الجناح والأرجل كدمج أو اختزال بعض العظام ، ويلعب الهيكل العظمي دورا بارزا في شكل الجسم الانسيابي. ​ 





​ 


نشأ الريش الذي تطور من حراشف قرنية كانت توجد في أسلاف الطيور من الزواحف. ويمتاز الريش بخفة وزنه وقوته وهو قادر على ضرب الهواء بكفاءة عالية. ويعمل الريش على المحافظة على درجة حرارة الجسم ومنعها من التبعثر، والريش على ثلاثة أنواع رئيسة: ​ 
الريش المحيط (القلمي): يظهر على سطح الجسم ويعطي شكله العام. وأطول وأقوى الريش المحيط هو الريش القلمي المتصل بالجناحين والذيل. وبفحص ريشة قلمية تحت المجهر تظهر أجزاؤها وقوة تماسكها. ​ 
الوبر(الريش الخيطي): يقع عند قواعد الريش المحيط وتمتاز اسيلاته بعدم وجود الخطاطيف. ​ 
خفّة الوزن: وهي صفة هامة تحققت للطيور عن طريق عدة سمات منها: ​ 
وجود الريش الذي يخفف الوزن النوعي للطائر. ​ 
التحورات الخاصة للهيكل العظمي والتي تميزت بقوته وخفة وزنه. ​ 
اختزال أو ضمور بعض الأعضاء الداخلية في بعض الطيور إذ ليس في الأنثى سوى مبيض واحد فقط. وعادة ما يضمر المبيض في غير موسم التكاثر، كما وان تكوين البيض لا يحتاج إلى فترة زمنية كبيرة فالطيور ليست ملزمة بحمل البيض لفترة طويلة، أما فيما يتعلق بالجهاز الإخراجي فقد اختفت المثانة البولية ويتم التخلص من الفضلات النيتروجينية على صورة حامض البوليك مما يقلل كمية الماء اللازمة للإخراج وعليه فالطائر ليس بحاجة إلى حمل كمية كبيرة من الماء. ​ 






​ 

شكل الجسم الانسيابي : يسهّل على الطائر اختراق الهواء بأقل مقاومة ممكنة. ​ 
معدل عال من الايض والتنفس الخلوي يوفران الطاقة اللازمة للنشاط العضلي الذي يتطلبه الطيران، ويعتمد هذا المعدل الايضي العالي على: ​ 
جهاز تنفسي عالي الكفاءة يوفر الكميات اللازمة من الأكسجين والواقع أن التنفس في الطيور اكفأ منه في الثدييات، ويمتاز بوجود أكياس هوائية تؤدي إلى تخفيف وزن الطائر وتعمل على تشتيت جانب كبير من الحرارة الناتجة من النشاط العضلي الكبير وبذلك تبقى درجة حرارة الأعضاء الداخلية في النطاق الطبيعي. ​ 




​ 


جهاز دوري عالي الكفاءة: الطيور من ذوات الدم الحار وتحافظ على درجة حرارة ثابتة لأجسامها فهي قادرة على الاستمرار في نشاطها الحيوي حتى لو انخفضت درجة حرارة الوسط الذي تعيش فيه. وقلبها ذو أربع حجرات وعليه فالدم المؤكسد مفصول كليا عن الدم غير المؤكسد. والدورة الدموية سريعة وذات كفاءة عالية. وهناك أوعية دموية خاصة تساعد عند الحاجة على سرعة دوران الدم في الجسم، ويمتاز الدم باحتوائه على نسبة عالية من الجلوكوز للتزود بالطاقة المطلوبة. ​ 





​ 

جهاز هضمي يمتاز بسرعة وكفاءة عملية الهضم وقدرتها التحويلية العالية إلى بناء أنسجة الجسم وعليه فالطيور ذات معدل ايض عالي. وهناك الكثير من التحورات في الجهاز الهضمي بين الطيور تبعا لطريقة معيشتها ونوع غذائها كتحور الجهاز الهضمي في الطيور آكلة الحبوب لتلائم وظيفته مثل الحوصلة والمعدة الهاضمة والقانصة وردبي المستقيم. ​ 
وهناك تحورات أخرى ساعدت الطيور على ارتياد الهواء بيسر وسهولة منها:​ 
الجهاز العصبي الذي يمتاز بتحورات خاصة في المخ والمخيخ مما جعل له أثرا عميقا في تنسيق عمل العضلات المخططة المهمة في حفظ توازن الطائر وعملية الطيران. ​ 

كبر حجم العيون بالنسبة إلى الجسم وما ينتج عنه من قوة أبصار تجعل ارتياد الأفاق أمرا سهلا وميسورا. ​ 
كيف يحمل الهواء الطائر:​ 





​ 

يلعب الشكل الانسيابي دورا مميزا في تقليل مقاومة الهواء، وتسمح الأجنحة للطائر بالتحليق في الهواء والاندفاع فيه إلى الأمام وللجناحين شكل انسيابي في المقطع العرضي ويتصلان بالجذع فوق مركز ثقل الجسم تقريبا. وحركة الجناحين الرئيسية هي إلى الأعلى والأسفل. ويحمل الجناح الريش الأولى الكبير وهو أساس في عملية الطيران، وفي الطيور الكبيرة يكون اتصال الريش بعظام الجناح ذاتها، ويمتاز السطح العلوي للجناح بكونه محدبا بينما السطح السفلي مقعرا، وهذا الاختلاف في الشكل يؤدي إلى زيادة الضغط اسفل الجناح مما عنه أعلاه مؤديا إلى دفع الطائر إلى أعلى والى اسفل.​ 






​ 
الرفرفة والتحليق:​ 
تختلف الطيور كثيرا في حركة جناحيها فبعضها يحلق والبعض الأخر يرفرف، وبعضها يرفرف عند بدء الطيران ثم يستخدم التيارات الهوائية ليحلق أو ينزلق فيها وبعض الطيور تستخدم الرفرفة والتحليق حسب ظروف طيرانها وخاصة في عملية الصيد كما في بعض أنواع الطيور الجارحة. والطيران المرفرف اصعب بكثير من الطيران التحليق أو الانزلاق وصغار بعض الأنواع تنجح في الطيران المرفرف حال مغادرتها العش الذي فقست به ودون سابق تجربة، وتتناسب سرعة الرفرفة تناسبا عكسيا مع حجم الطائر، فالطيور الكبيرة كالنسور مثلا ترفرف أجنحتها مرة كل ثانية تقريبا، والطيور متوسطة الحجم كالحمام والغربان والبط تضرب بأجنحتها ثلاث مرات في الثانية، وفي الطيور الصغيرة كبعض العصافير الدورية فتصل الرفرفة إلى 30 ضربة في الثانية، وتبلغ الرفرفة ذروتها في الطيور المغردة الصغيرة والتي لا يزيد حجم بعضها عن حجم الفراشة كالطائر المغرد الفلسطيني(عصفور الشمس الفلسطيني) لتصل ضربات الجناح إلى ما يزيد عن مائة ضربة في الثانية.​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

هذه قائمة بـأكثر 10 أسماك مخيفة بالعالم..​





حسب تصويت الجمهور في أحد المجلات التي تهتم بعلوم ​البحار..​ 





المركز العاشر : سمكة الاسنان​ 





​ 







________________________________​ 







المركز التاسع : سمكة مولا مولا​ 


تتميز بانها اكثر الاسماك احتواءا على العظم​

يطلق عليها سمكة شمس المحيط​ 



​

​ 






_________________________________​ 




المركز الثامن : رامي القنابل اليدويه ​ 


الرعب بدأ​

الترجمة لاسمها هو رامى القنابل اليدويه من اسمها بيبان ​ 
وشكلها مش عاوز كلام​ 
تتواجد على عمق سحيق في القطبين الشمالى والجنوبى​ 







​ 








________________________________​ 





المركز السابع : سمكك الانقليس​ 


عادة تتغذى على الاسماك الصغيره والجمبرى على الرغم من​

فكها احيانا ف استطاعته ان يلتهم سمكه ف نفس ضخامتها ​ 
بمساعدة توسع معدتها ايضا​ 






​

​ 







__________________________________​ 




المركز السادس : سمك الصناره او الشص​ 


شكلها مخيف بجد​ 






​ 







________________________________​ 




المركز الخامس : سمك الحجاره​ 


في العمود الفقرى يوجد سم​

وهي اكثر انواع الاسماك سما في العالم واخطرهم​ 





​

​ 







_________________________________​ 






المركز الرابع : السمك الذئب​ 


تتغذى على القشريات والرخويات وبعض الاسماك​


مكن ان تبلغ ​ 



203 سم​ 


و 18 كج​ 

تتواجد في المحيط الهادى ​ 






​

​ 







_________________________________​ 






المركز الثالث : وهم لونجنوسى​ 



الأنف الطويل ليحدد به الفرائس​







​ 








__________________________________​ 




المركز الثاني : السمكة المصباح​ 






​ 








_________________________________​ 



المركز الأول​





سمكة البقعة ​ 





7​ 




7​ 



7​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

نملتان تتصارعان من أجل شيء ما.!
إن هذه المخلوقات على الرغم من صغرها
إلا أنها تملك ذكاء فائقاً
وتقوم بعملية القتال بحرفية عالية
فسبحان الله






فك النملة قوي جداً وحين تطبقه على فريستها
يُسمع له صوت نقرة تسجله الأجهزة الحساسة
ويقول العلماء إن سرعة انطباق فك النملة أسرع
من أي حيوان من الحيوانات.!
وقياساً لحجمها يعتبر فك النملة
أقوى بكثير من فك التمساح.!
فتأمل هذه القوة الخارقة التي تتمتع بها نملة






نملة تحاول اصطياد جرادة صغيرة بفكيها
فتهاجمها وترعبها وتستخدم تقنيات شبيهة
بتلك التي يستخدمها البشر
في اصطيادهم للحيوانات.!






معركة حامية الوطيس بين نملتين
تُستخدم فيها أدوات حادة جداً هي
"الفك"
ويقول الخبراء في عالم النمل إن لدى النمل
استراتيجيات في القتال ربما يتفوق
بها على عالم البشر
أو على الأقل يشبه عالم البشر






جسر حي من النمل
حيث تقوم النملات بطريقة هندسية تشبه
تلك الطريقة التي نصمم بها الجسور
يقومون بجميع الحسابات الضرورية
ويقيمون جسراً تعبر عليه النملات الأخريات
وهذه التقنية معقدة جداً، ولا يمكن تفسيرها
إلا إذا اعتبرنا أن النمل عالم
ذكي جداً ومتطور مثلنا تماماً.!






حرب كيميائية.!
صدقوا أو لا تصدقوا،
فالنملة الصغيرة السوداء تفرز مادة كيميائية
على شكل رغوة تظهر في الصورة
تضع هذه المادة السامة على رأس النملة الكبيرة الحمراء
وتقضي عليها بهذه الطريقة. إن النمل يستخدم
هذه التقنية منذ مئات الملايين من السنين
ولكن البشر لم يستخدموها في الحروب
إلا منذ مئة سنة.!!






انظروا معي إلى هذا التصميم المحكم لفكي النملة
إنها تستطيع مهاجمة أي فريسة
والقضاء عليها بضربة واحدة فقط.!
وسؤالي هو:
ألا تستحق هذه المخلوقات الذكية أن تُذكر في القرآن؟
لقد سخر بعض الملحدين
من أن القرآن يذكر النمل والنحل والعنكبوت
ولكنهم بنفس الوقت يعترفون بأن هذه الكائنات
على درجة عالية من التعقيد
بل إنهم يحاولون الاستفادة من خبرات النمل
في البناء وتنظيم المرور والتأقلم بشكل عام.






تملك النملة عيون تميز بها الكثير من الأشياء من حولها
ولا تزال الكثير من الأشياء مجهولة في عالم النمل
ويؤكد الباحثون أن النمل يتمتع بقدرة عالية على الخداع
و"الحسد" والغش والمراوغة،
تماماً مثل الإنسان
وهذه الاكتشافات لم يكن أحد يعلمها من قبل






بين نملتين
تستخدم فيها كل نملة فكيها بطريقة فنية
وأثناء هذه المعركة تمكنت أجهزة تسجيل العلماء
رصد أصوات عنيفة تشبه أصوات التحطم
التي نسمعها في المعارك بين البشر
سبحان الله
حتى في الأصوات التي تصدرها تشبه البشر.!!!






نملة تعتدي على صديقتها لتنتزع منها فريستها
يقول العلماء: لا يقتصر وجود الشر بين البشر
بل هو موجود أيضاً في عالم النمل
ويقولون أيضاً:
إن النمل يستخدم وسائل للخداع والغش والتزييف
من أجل الحصول على طعامه
ومنهم من لا يستخدم هذه الوسائل
بكلمة أخرى:
الخير والشر موجود عند النمل مثلنا تماماً.!​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

الثعلب



هو حيوان ثديي من فصيلة الكلبيات التى تضم الكلاب و الذئاب و الثعالب ، ذيل كثيف وخطم مدبب، و تشتمل الثعالب على أثنا عشر نوعاً منها الثعلب القطبي، والثعلب الرمادي والثعلب الأحمر والثعالب سريعة وماهرة في الصيد، ويستطيع الثعلب الأحمر الامساك بسهولة بأرنب مراوغ ، كما يستطيع أن يتسلل خلسة باتجاه طائر ومن ثم مداهمته قافزا فوقه. ولكل من الثعلب القطبي والثعلب الأحمر فرو كثيف وطويل ناعم غالي الثمن، ويصطاد الناس الثعالب من أجل فرائها. ويجد كثيرا من الصيادين متعة كبيرة في تعقب الثعلب وصيده ولا يقتلونه. ومن أجل ذلك يستخدم الصيادون كلاب الصيد من اجل تتبع رائحة الثعلب، لكن الثعلب ينثني مغيرا اتجاهه أو يقفز الى الماء مما يجعل تعقب رائحته أمرا صعبا تعيش الثعالب في جميع أنحاء العالم ما عدا منطقة القطب الجنوبي وجنوب شرقي آسيا وبعض الجزر. وقد توجد الثعالب في المناطق الزراعية والغابات والصحاري وحتى في المناطق الخارجية لبعض المدن والضواحي تشبه معظم أنواع الثعالب صغار الكلاب، الا أن للثعلب ذيلا كثيفا ، كما أن له أذنين مدببتين وخطما طويلا حادا. ويبلغ طول معظم الثعالب 60 الى 70 سم ، اضافة الى 35 الى 40 سم لطول الذيل. ويزن الثعلب نحو 5 – 7 كيلوجراما . وللثعلب سمع حاد وحاسة شم قوية، وهو يعتمد بشكل خاص على هاتين الحاستين من أجل تحديد الفريسة وتشاهد الثعالب الأشياء المتحركة ولكن ربما لا تستطع ملاحظة الأشياء الثابتة غير المتحركة ، وللثعلب أربع أصابع وإصبع داخلية لا وظيفة لها في كل من القدمين الأماميتين . والاصبع الداخلية هي ابهام غير متحرك ولا يلامس الأرض. ويوجد في كل قدم خلفية أربع أصابع ، وعند المشي أو الجري فان كفي القدمين الخلفيتين تقعان على إثر القدمين الأماميتين. وترفع معظم الثعالب ذيولها بشكل مستقيم أثناء الجري وتخفضها عند المشي. وربما ينام الثعلب وذيله فوق أنفه وفوق راحة أقدامه الأمامية. ويمتلك معظم الثعالب غددا للرائحة تفرز منها رائحة خاصة مميزة , تعيش الثعالب في مجموعات عائلية أثناء تربية الصغار، وفي الأوقات الأخرى تعيش بشكل منفرد ، ولا تشكل أسرابا كما تفعل الذئاب. ويتم التزاوج بين الذكر والانثى في بداية فصل الشتاء حيث تسودهما روح المداعبة والتعاون في الصيد. واذا ما تم الامساك بأحد الزوجين من قبل عدو فان الآخر يهرب مسرعا من مخبئة ويعيش تائها ملاحقا . 









الثعبان



نوع من أنواع الزواحف، تتميز عن غيرها من الزواحف والحيوانات بعدم وجود أية أطراف لها، وعيونها مفتوحة دائماً ولا تغطيها جفون، أما الأسنان فهي حادة الأطراف ومقوسة إلى الوراء وتنتشر على الفكين، أما جسم الأفعى فيتميز بطوله الانسيابي . وجسم الأفعى تغطيه الحراشف وهي شبيهة بقشور السمك، لكنها تزداد سمكاً في منطقة الرأس وعلى الجانبين وتختلف ألوانها باختلاف البيئة التي تعيش فيها. والأفاعي من الحيوانات الصيادة الماهرة وهي تتمتع بحاسة بصرية حادة، كما تتصف الأفاعي بحاسة شم عالية تتعرف بها على فريستها وتحديد نوعها. وليس لدى الأفاعي أجهزة لاستقبال ذبذبات الهواء لا طبلة أذن ولا أذن خارجية. وتلجأ الأفاعي لعدة طرق لاقتناص فريستها، حيث أنها تستطيع ابتلاع حيوانات يبلغ حجمها أضعاف حجم جسمها لأن أنياب الأفاعي مجوفة إلى الوراء، فإذا أمسك الفريسة بأنيابه لا تستطيع غير الاندفاع إلى الأمام في اتجاه مريء الثعبان ويساعد على ذلك أن الفك السفلي ليس مرتبطاً بجمجمة الثعبان ومن ثم يمكن فتح الفم بسهولة بالغة وعلى اتساع كبير. ويستطيع الثعبان قضاء فترة لا بأس بها دون تناول وجبة واحدة وذلك لأن الطعام لا يحترق في جسمه بسرعة كبيرة نظراً لأنه أقل نشاطاً من غيره من الحيوانات الأخرى ، ولنفس السبب كذلك يستطيع الاستغناء عن الماء أطول مدة ممكنة. وتزداد الأفاعي طولاً كلما امتد بها العمر . أما صغارها فيتضاعف طولها خلال السنة الأولى من عمرها، ويختلف عمر الأفاعي حسب نوعها وتتراوح بين 11- 28 سنة. ومن أشهر أنواع الأفاعي السامة الكوبرا وهي توجد في جنوب شرقي آسيا وتعتبر أخطر أفاعي العالم ليس لأنها سامة بل لضخامة جسمها الذي يبلغ طوله 18 متراً، ومن الأصناف التي تبصق السم الكوبرا الهندية والكوبرا الأفريقية والكوبرا ذات القبة السوداء. 









الجاموس



الجاموس اسم عام لكثير من أنواع الثيران البرية الضخمة. وقد أطلق هذا الاسم أولاً على جاموس الماء الأسود ـ الموجود بالهند ـ لأنه يحب الغطس في البرك المائية لساعات عديدة. ورغم أن هذا النوع البري من جاموس الماء خطر إلا أنه أصبح نادرًا بسبب صيده وقطع الغابات التي يعيش فيها لاستخدامها أرضًا زراعية. يعيش الجاموس البري الأسود وهو جاموس صغير لا يتجاوز ارتفاعه مترًا واحدًا في إفريقيا. و يوجد أيضاً جاموس الكاب الإفريقي وهو حيوان أسود كبير الحجم يشبه الجاموس الهندي في حدة طبعه وكذلك في طبيعة معيشته، ولكنه يُستأنس. ويُوجد نوع بري آخر وثيق الصلة بجاموس الكاب الإفريقي، ويعيش في الغابات الغربية والوسطى بإفريقيا. وييلغ طوله حوالي متر. أما الجاموس أو البيسون الأمريكي فيعرف معظم الأمريكيين هذا الحيوان البري الضخم على أنه جاموس؛ غير أن علماء علم الحيوان لا يعتبرونه جاموسًا حقيقيًا، ويسمونه البيسون أو الثور الأمريكي. وعلى عكس الجاموس السابق وصفه فإن للبيسون رأسًا كبيرًا ورقبة وأكتافًاً مرتفعة كما أن له 14 زوجًا من الضلوع، بدلاً من 13 زوجًا كما في الجاموس الحقيقي والبيسون الأمريكي لونه أسود يميل للبني ماعدا الجزء الخلفي من الجسم فلونه بني. ويغطي الرأس والرقبة والسَّنام شعر طويل خشن، كما أن له زوجًا من القرون مثل الماشية الأليفة. ويصل البعد بين القرنين إلى 90سم . تم نقل الجاموس الهندي إلى أجزاء كثيرة من العالم، مثل جنوب آسيا ومصر والمجر وإندونسيا وإيطاليا والفلبين وأسبانيا. وفي العشرينيات من القرن التاسع عشر بدأ استخدام الجاموس المنقول من اندونيسيا كحيوان مستأنس، وذلك في الإقليم الشمالي من استراليا. ويوجد حاليًا في هذا الإقليم مايزيد على 200,000 رأس من الجاموس البريّ. ويتم اصطياده من أجل الرياضة ومن أجل جلوده ولحومه، كما يتم أيضاً أسْرُه وتربيته في المزارع. 

 




 ​


----------



## tinaton (10 أبريل 2010)

*اكثر من راااااائع بجد موضوع جميل*
* ومعلومات هايلة  فى قمة الجمااال والرووووووعة *
*ميرسى كتير ربنا   يعوضك كل خير ويبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

_روعة انى موسعتك بما تحتوية من معلومات وصور_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

tinaton قال:


> *اكثر من راااااائع بجد موضوع جميل*
> 
> *ومعلومات هايلة فى قمة الجمااال والرووووووعة *
> 
> *ميرسى كتير ربنا يعوضك كل خير ويبارك خدمتك *​


 
ميرسي وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

salvation قال:


> _روعة انى موسعتك بما تحتوية من معلومات وصور_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


 
ميرسي توني لمرورك الرااائع نورت ..


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

badger , العسل , ابوكعب , honey , رتل​



رتل العسل - ابوكعب honey badger

​









​ 



ماهو اشجع حيوان في نظرك ؟؟​ 
قد يقول البعض انها الاسود .. وقد يخالفة البعض الاخر فيقول بأنها النمور .. وثالث سوف يعتقد بأنها الكوبرا واالاناكونداواخر يظن انها التماسيح ....
في الحقيقة كل هذه الحيوانات الضخمة والعريقة والمعروفة ليست هي من حاز بلقب اشجع حيوان- الحيوان الذي حقق هذا اللقب وهو حيوان ليس ضخم جداً وانما في حجم الثعلب تقريباً انه حيوان شجاع تهابه النمور وتتحول امامه الاسود الي قطط مزعورة حيوان ليس شجاع فقط بل وشرس ايضاً انه لا يأبه لأي مخاطر ولايتردد عن معاركة الصعاب حيوان مسجل في موسوعة جينس للأرقام القياسيه بأشجع حيوان .. لذا تعالوا لنتعرف عليه عن قرب ونتأمل هذا الجمال الفريد وهذه الشجاعه الحيوانية التي لاتباري ولاحتي من قبل الاسود ​ 
honey badger
رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]- ابوكعب
ينتمي الي المملكة الحيونيه​ 
شعبة :- الفقاريات 
فئة:- الثدييات
رتبة اكلات اللحوم 
اسرة :- العرس 
فصيلة :- Mellivorinae​ 
جنس :- Mellivora 
الاسم العلمي :-Mellivora capensis 
Kingdom: Animalia
Phylum: Chordata
Class: Mammalia
Order: Carnivora
Family: Mustelidae
Subfamily: Mellivorinae
Genus: Mellivora​ 

انه حيوان من عائلة العرس والتي تتوزع في معظم انحاء افريقيا وجنوب وغرب اسيا وشرق ايران وجنوب العراق ، وباكستان ، وراجستان (غرب )الهندانه هو الحيوان الوحيد من هذه الفصيلة الذي ورد اسمه في موسوعة جنيس والذي استطاع ان يثير الخوف والرعب في قلوب اعتي الحيوانات واقواها ​ 
المظهر العام :-​ 
من مظهره العام نري رأس كبيره وعيون صغيرة واذان تكاد تكون مختفية وطول يتراوح من 60-102سم شاملاً الذي الذي يتراوح طولة بين 16-30 سم اما ارتفاعه من الارض وحتي الكتف فهو من 23-30سم فقط ام البطن والوجه او واجهته اذا وقف معتلاً فانها تكون ذات لون بني غامق اواسود اما الظهر واعلي الرأس فلونها ابيض وهذا مايجعله واضح تمام الوضوح خاصه بالنهار ولماذا يختبئ من لدية كل هذه الجرأه؟
الذكور قد تزن ضعف حجم الاناث حيث يتراوح وزن الانثي بين 5-10 كيلوجرام اما الذكور فيتراوح وزنها بين 9-14كيلوجرام ​ 
التناسل:-​ 
تشعر انثي رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]بالهياج الجنسي فتذهب الي الذكر وتبدأ في التقرب والتودد اليه الي ان يقبلها الذكر شريكة له وتمكث معه في جحرة من 3-4 ايام في معاشرة زوجية بعدها بشهرين وهي مدة حمل انثي رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]فانها تلد شبل صغير – عندما ينمو هذا الشبل فأنه يتعلم ان يكون عدوانياً اكثر من اي مخلوق اخر فألام تنصرف الي الصيد وحفر الانفاق في حين ان الاشبال الصغيرة قد تتعرض الي هجمات الحيوانات المتوحشة الاخري وافتراسهم لها كحيوان ابن اوي مثلاً لذا فان تقريباً نصف اشبال رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]هي التي تصل الي سن البلوغ فقط – يظل الشبل كما ذكرنا مصاحباً لأمه وأول درس تعلمة هو الاعتماد علي نفسه وان يكون متوحشاً والا نهشته الوحوش الاخر انه في مدة مصاحبته لأمه فأنه يتعلم منها الكثير من الدروس وكما قال احد الشعراء :-​ 
الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها _-_ اعددت شعباً طيب الاعراق ​ 

وهكذا يتعلم من الام الشراسه والصيد وليس هذا فقط بل انه يتعلم التنقل عبر التضاريس الوعره كالصحاري والصخور وتسلق الاشجار ومطاردة الثعابين كل هذه المهارات يكتسبها من امه ​ 
التي ماتلبس ان تعود لهياجها الجنسي وتبدأ في البحث عن ذكر اخر لتلد منه شبل اخر عندها يكون الشبل القديم قد تعلم وتمرس واصبح لدية الخبرة الكافية ليشق طريقة في الحياة وحده لذا يغادر تاركاً الام ورائة باحثاً عن حياته الخاصة ويكون هذا الفراق بعد بضعة اشهر من ولادته وكما لاحظنا فرتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]حيوان يعيش منفرد وليس في جماعات وان كان في بعض الحالات قد تري مجموعه منه مكونة من ثلاثة افراد ولكنها حالات قليلة ​ 
حياة محفوفة بالمخاطر :-​ 

رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]هذا الحيوان الشرس الذي لايكف عن المشاكسه او البحث عن فرائس يلتهمها يعيش حياة محفوفة بالمخاطر والصعوبات برغم كل هذه الشراسة والشجاعه التي يتحلي بها الا انه مهدد بالانقراض فمعدل المواليد لديها منخفض كما انه لدية شهيه جامحة لتناول عسل النحل ولدية انف حساس يقودة دوماً الي مكان هذا [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]لذا فليس من المستغرب ان يطلق عليه اصحاب مزارع عسل النحل التجارية النار او يصنعوا له الافخاخ التي تقضي عليه انه يواجه كل هذا بشجاعه من اجل الحصول علي غذائة الحبيب عسل النحل ولكنه الان بات مهدد بالانقراض بسبب مطاردة المزارعين له ومازالت بعض مؤسسات الحيوان تحاول انقاذه من الانقراض والضياع اما عن الحيوانات المفترسه الاكبر منه فنادراً ماتفكر في مهاجمته انها تعلم مدي وحشيته وشجاعته وتعرف انه يمتلك فرو سميك يمنع من وصول الضربات القاتلة اليه ومخالب مدمرة فتاكة وانياب قاتلة لذا تتجنب مهاجمته اما الاشبال الصغيرة التي تسقط بين فكي هذه الحيوانات المفترسه فأنها لاترحمها ان الاشبال الصغيرة معرضة للأفتراس من قبل الذئاب والدببة والاسود والنمور والفهود والافاعي والثعابين الضخمه انها محاطة بالاعداء المتوحشين من كل مكان لذا عليها ان تكون متوحشة اكثر منهم​ 
لا تتعجب من هذا السلوك الفريد :-​ 

هذا الحيوان ابهر الكثير من العلماء انه شئ فريد من نوعه سلوكه غاية في الشجاعه والوحشية والعدوانيه وقد حان الوقت لنسرد بعض من هذا السلوك والتي جعلت الجميع يشهد له بالبنان ويضعونه في الحسبان 
هذا الحيوان الذي يعيش في غابات السافانا والمراعي القاحله التي تضج بأخطر المخلوقات لهو كائن شرس يمتلك انف حساس للغاية اشتهر عنه قتله للأفاعي والثعابين الخطرة حتي انه يستطيع ان يقضي علي ثعبان طولة 150سم في 15 ثانية فقط ففي عام 2002 قامت قناة ناشونال جيوجرافيك National Geographic بعمل فيلم وثائقي بعنوان "Snake killers: [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]honey [/URL]badgers of the Kalahari" (( قاتل الافاعي : رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]من كالاهاري)) في هذا الفيلم قام بخطف وجبة من الافعي الافريقية النفاسة انها واحده من اضخم الافاعي يصل طولها الي 190سم ووزنها الي 6 كيلوجرام بعدها انشغل [اصطياد ثعبان الهسهسه وبعد ان انهي وجبته قام لمعركة عنيفة مع احدي الافاعي السامه الاخري وانشبت معركة حامية تعرض فيها للكثير من العضات ولكنه استطاع ان يقتل هذه الافعي السامه وبدأ يأكلها ولم تمضي دقائق حتي بدأ سمها يتسرب الي جسده فسقط فوق الافعي ممدداً بلا حراك ولكن لم يمضي وقت طويل حتي قام من اغمائه وبدأ يبحث عن طعام اخر يتناوله فسبحان الله علي هذا السلوك الفريد ​ 

رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]واحد من اشرس الصيادين في مداه وليس هذا فقط بل انه ماهر وسريع جداً في حفر الانفاق والجحور انه لايترك حيوان في مداه الا وهاجمه بداء من الديدان والعقارب والارانب والسحالي والسناجب البرية وحتي حيوان النمس والسلاحف وحتي التماسيح التي لم يتعدي طولها المتر وكذلك القوارض والطيور والثعابين انه حيوان شرس دأب البحث عن الغذاء كما انه يأكل الفواكه ايضاً​ 
لقد قلنا انه يهاجم ويفترس الكثير من الحيوانات وحتي ان بعضها مفترس والبعض الاخر اكبر منه حجماً لكنه ايضاً نشيط في البحث عن الغذاء انه لايتردد في حفر جحور القوارض والثعابين والثعالب بمخالبة الامامية الكبيرة ثم ينزل خلفهم الي هذه الجحور ويقوم بقتلهم وافتراسهم ليس هذا فقط بل انه يتسلق الاشجار بحثاً عن بيض الطيور فاذا وجده قام بأفتراسه هو الاخر ​ 
اما عن شهيته الكبيرة لعسل النحل فحدث ولاحرج انه يخترق خلايا غير ابه بلدغاتها المؤلمة بل انه يخترق خلايا النحل الافريقي البري غير ابه بلدغايتها السامه ولا باعدادها الكبيرة التي تهاجمه بمنتهي الشراسة والضراوة باحثاً عن [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]الذي يحبه انه نهم جداً لتناول [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]​ 

واحد من الحيونات الذكية التي تستطيع ان تستخدم الادوات ففي عام 1997 كان يتم تصوير فيلم بعنوان ارض النمور Land of the Tiger في الهند وفي احد الكهوف استطاع حيوان رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]ان يدحرج قطعة خشب ويتسلقها حتي يصل الي فرخ صغير من طائر kingfisher كان ابواه قد تركاه في سقف الكهف علي اساس انه بمأمن من هجمات الضواري لذا اعتبر رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]من الحيوانات الذكية التي تستطيع استخدام الادوات​ 
في الادب :- ​ 
الكثير من الادباء تحدث عن هذا الحيوان بصورة مبالغه كثيراً فقط كتابان تحدثا عنه بصورة واقعية احدهما كتاب [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]المتوحش Wild [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]honey [/URL]لـبوكي بيك Bookey Peek والثاني بعنوان العائلة المفترسه Wilderness Family بواسطة كوبي كروجر Kobie Kruger تقول بوكي في كتابها ان زوجها ريتشارد قضي كل حياته في العمل مع الحيوانات المتوحشة ولكن من كل هذه الحيوانات لم يسر دهشته واعجابة الا حيوان واحد هو رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]علي الرغم من سمعته المخيفة الا ان رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]يمكن ان يكون شريك محبوب للبشر فكل الكتب تشهد علي شجاعة وذكاء وطباع رتل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28458.html"]العسل [/URL]المرحه​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

طيور الأقفاص​ 

*يربي كثير من الناس الطيور الصغيرة في أقفاص كحيوانات منزل. إذ إنها براقة ملونة و مفعمة بالحيوية و تربى من أجل غنائها .و تشكل الطيور التي تغذى بالحبوب حيوانات منزل رائعة حيث يسهل الحصول على غذائها . و تربى في الأقفاص فقط الطيور التي تم تكاثرها في الأسر . تجنب الإمساك بالطيور التي تعيش بشكل حر للحفظ على البيئة سليمة و لكي لا تؤثر على التوازن الحيوي.*​ 





​ 
*الكناري:*
*تنتمي هذه المجموعة للعصفور الدوري البري المسمى النعار ( عصفور أوربي صغير ) serin و الذي ما يزال يعيش حتى الآن في جزر الكناري و ماديرا و قد تم تكييفها عبر سنين من تكاثرها في الأسر . وتعتبر طيور الكناري حسنة الغناء إلا أن ذكورها فقط هي التي تغني . *​ 

*الببغاء الأسترالية ( الطائر الطيب ) : *
*أفراد صغار الحجم من عائلة الببغاء أتت أصلا" من أستراليا . تحتاج إلى ألعاب في أقفاصها و يمكن تدريبها على الكلام أو تقليد الأصوات البشرية . *​ 

*عصفور الدوري ( الحسون ) : *
*هناك أنواع كثيرة منها يمكن تربيتها كحيوانات منزل و قليل منها فقط هي التي تغني و لكن معظمها تربى من أجل منظرها و أتت أصلا" من أفريقيا و أستراليا .*​ 

*الأقفاص : *
*يجب أن يكون القفص - لكل أنواع الطيور كبيرا" قدر الإمكان ليتمكن الطائر من التدريب - و أن يفرد جناحيه و يرفرف دون تقييد . و على الرغم من كون الأقفاص المصنوعة من المعدن مقبولة إلا أنه من الأفضل بكثير أن يكون القفص بشكل كلي من الخشب ما عدا الواجهة الأمامية المصنوعة من السلك . *
*يجب أن يكون القفص سهل التنظيف و تقديم الماء و الطعام فيه سهل وأن تنظف الأرضية بانتظام مرة أسبوعيا" . *​ 

*موضع القفص : *
*يجب ألا يوضع القفص في تيار هوائي بجانب النافذة مثلا" إذ أن ذلك يؤدي إلى مرض الطائر و تعرضه للإصابة .*
*ضع القفص بعيدا" عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة فأشعة الشمس المباشرة يمكن أن تسبب الجفاف للطائر و موته . *
*يجب أن يوضع القفص أيضا" بعيدا" عن متناول القطط و الحيوانات الكبيرة الأخرى. فمن السهل أن يصاب الطائر بصدمة مما يؤدي إلى موته هلعا" . *​ 
*تزيين القفص : *
*أفضل شيء تصنع منه المجاثم هو أغصان الأشجار الطبيعية ذات الثخانة المتنوعة ويجب ألا توضع فوق أماكن الطعام و الماء . و يمكن تغيير هذه المجاثم الطبيعية بسهولة عندما تتسخ و ذلك حفاظا" على صحة أرجل الطائر . *
*يقدم الطعام بشكل عملي في وعاء مغطى يثبت على جانب القفص و ذلك لتزويد الطائر بالكمية المطلوبة من الطعام دون أن يتصلب . *
*يقدم الماء في إناء إسطواني من البلاستيك الشفاف يثبت على جانب القفص لإمداد الطائر بالماء بشكل مستمر و يحتاج إلى تغيير مرة أسبوعيا" تقريبا" . *
*إن تثبيت قطعة من الحجر في قضبان القفص يساعد على تقليم منقار الطائر . *
*من الضروري إجراء حمام بين الحين و الآخر للحفاظ عل صحة الطائر . و يكفي وضع صحن فيه ماء فاتر ليفي بالغرض و من الممكن شراء وعاء بلاستيكي خاص للاستحمام يوضع في مقدمة القفص . يجب تقديم إناء يحوي رملا" ناعما" ليساعد الطائر في عملية الهضم. *
*يجب وضع ألعاب صغيرة في أقفاص الببغاء الإسترالية ( جرس ، مرآة ، سلم ، … إلخ ) *​ 
*الطعام : *
*قدم الخليط المعد مسبقا" من البذور الخاص بالطيور إذا كان ذلك ممكنا" . إذا لم يتوفر ذلك يجب أن يكون النظام الغذائي للطائر كالتالي *​ 

*الكناري : *
*مقداران من بذور الكناري -phalaris canariensis . *
*مقدار من بذور لفت الصيف . *
*( + مزيج من بذر الكتان ، الدبساسية ، قنب ، اللفت الأسود ، بذور *
*الحوصلة ) *​ 

*العصفور الدوري الصغير : *
*أربعة مقادير من حب الدخن الأصفر لعصافير الدوري . *
*نصف مقدار من حب الدخن الكبير الأبيض . *
*نصف مقدار من بذور الكناري ( + مزيج من بذور الأعشاب البرية ) . *​ 

*العصفور الدوري الكبير : *
*ثلاثة مقادير من حب الدخن الأصفر الخاص بالدوري . *
*مقدار و نصف من حب الدخن الأبيض الكبير proso . *
*مقدار و نصف من بذور الكناري . *
*( + مزيج من بذور الأعشاب البرية ) *​ 

*الببغاء الاسترالية : *
*كميات متساوية من بذور الكناري و الدخن . *
*( + بذور أخرى عند توفرها ) *
*يجب تقديم تنوع خضري مثل أوراق الخس ، عشب الطائر ، السبانخ ، الهندباء البرية ،… إلخ . و بين الحين و الآخر يجب تقديم نبات كامل بما في ذلك الجذور . *
*يجب أن يتوفر الماء الطازج في كل الأوقات .*​ 
*التكاثر :*
*من الصعب تربية طيور الأقفاص و بشكل خاص عصفور الدوري ويجب تركها للمختصين بذلك فهي تحتاج إلى نظام غذائي معين وصندوق مناسب و مواد للتعشيش و يختلف ذلك باختلاف أنواعها ويجب ألا يتم إزعاجها .*​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

طرق العنايه بطائر الكنارى
​





أننا في مدة التزاوج المعروفة لدى خبراء تربية الكناري والتي تبدأ من شهر مارس إلى غاية شهر أوت او كما يقول البعض اواخر جويلية قررت أن اتقدم لجميع الأعضاء هنا وخاصة هواة تربية طيور الكناري بهذا الموضوع والمتمثل في 
كيفية العناية بزورج الكناري وفراخه

1* التكلم عن مكان وضع القفص :

يجب ان يوضع القفص في :
أ* مكان مرتفع قليلا لإجتناب القطط والأغبرة وإبعادها عن الأطفال
ب* توفر الإضاءة بالمكان حتى تساعد الفراخ على النمو وتقوية انفسهم 
ج* في مكان تستطيع فيه مراقبة الفراخ عن كثب ودون ملامستهم 
ملاحظة هامة 
لا تلمس الفراخ في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من حياتهم لان ذلك قد يؤدي إلى موتهم
وايضا احرص على عدم فصل الذكر على الانثى لانه هو من يقوم بتقديم الاكل لها في مرحلة الرقاد على البيض

2* التغذية الواجب تقديمها لهم:

1* تقديم الأكل اليومي والروتيني والحرص على تزويدهم به يوميا فهم في هذه المرحلة يحتاجونها
2* تقديم البضع من الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة مثل : التفاح .. والخس حتى تساعدهم على عملية الهضم
3* تقديم البيض لهم ( البيض الذي يطبخ في الماء)
4* وان وجدت البعض من المنشطات حتى تساعد الانثى على النهوض في كامل طاقتها 

نصائح أخرى 

1* التبديل اليومي للماء 
2* الحرص على نظافة القفص 
3*عدم تقديم ماء الإستحمام لهم 
4*المراقبة اليومية للفراخ والانثى 
5* في حالة حدوث شجار بين الأنثى والذكر اعزل الذكر عن الانثى 
​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

روعه الخالق
ما أعظم الذي خلق كل شيء واتقنه
عندما نقرا ونرى صور بعض الحيوانات
وجمالها فان القلوب تتحرك لعظمه الخالق في خلقه
ونزيد من تسبيحه وحمده في كل شيء سخره لنا
فلنرى صور هذا الطائر ونقول سبحان من ابدعه وخلقه وصوره
يقف متسائلا بنظرته الملكية يناقش سر نظرات الناس في نفسه​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 

يقف وقفة شموخية ويستاثرك بنظرته الساحره ​ 
معلومة صغيرة عن [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s27241.html"]الطاووس [/URL]الابيض​ 
موطنه الاصلي هو جنوب الهند و سيريلانكا ،وهذه الطيور الجميله ذات رأس صغير ورقبه طويله.
الذكور يكون لديهم مهمازات على سيقانهم الطويله والجسم يكون كبير،أما الذيل فيكون قصير ويكون مغطي بريش طويل جدا".​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

خلينا نشوف مع بعض نوم الحيوانات 
 <>







<






"






>













<








​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

الطائر الطنان

​


*يعيش طائر «الطنان» في المناطق الاستوائية*
*وهو طائر ملون دقيق الحجم*
*يمتص غذاءه وهو رحيق الزهور بلسانه الانبوبي الطويل وأثناء تحليقه بجانب الزهرة بوضعية*
*الثبات في مكانه ولكي يستطيع تناوله فان الله قد وهبه القدرة على الوقوف في الهواء كما جعله الطائر الوحيد بين كل الطيور الذي يستطيع الطيران للخلف.*​ 


*تبلغ سرعة خفقات اجنحته حدا يصل الى درجة الطنين*
*ومن المناسب تسمية هذا الطائر بالطنان يزن طائر النحل الطنان اقل من وزن نصف ملعقة صغيرة من السكر، ويبلغ طول كل من الذكر والانثى اقل من 5 سم اما عشه فهو بحجم ملعقة الطعام تقريباً.*​ 
*في الحقيقة فان طائر النحل الطنان صغير جدا وعليه أن يحذر كي لا يقع في شباك عنكبوت.*
*وتحلق الطيور أحياناً في الجو أثناء طيرانها مستفيدة من الرياح إلا أن هناك نوع من الطيور مدهش يطير دون أن يستخدم الرياح أبداً أمثال طائر الطنان*​ 
*

*​ 
*أجنحة هذه الطيور معجزة أخرى للخلق أنظمة الطيران لديها مختلفة تماماً عن الطيور الأخرى ترفرف جناحيها (25 مرة في الثانية) بسبب هذا لا تدرك عين الإنسان حركة الجناح أبداً ولرؤية هذا النظام الرائع يلزمنا تصوير حركة الطائر على آلة تصوير فيدوا ونبطيء الفلم فنلاحظ الأجنحة الدقيقة والحادة كالسكين تشكل تيار هواء بحركاتها السريعة نحو الأسفل*​ 

*مهماً كما يفعل الإنسان في المروحية فالمروحة تدور حول قضيب معدني ثابت وتُشكّل تيار هواء باتجاه الأسفل *​ 

*الهواء المدفوع للأسفل يرفع المروحية للأعلى مبدأ طيران الطنان يشبهه إلا أنه ذو تصميم أروع وأكمل من المروحية*​ 

*يطير بتحكم أدق ويستطيع أن يقوم بالمناورة التي يريدها في الهواء يستطيع بتغير زاوية جناحيه أن يتقدم للأعلى والأسفل،وللأمام والخلف*​ 

*رفرفة الطنان جناحيه 25 مرة في الثانية وعدم تضرره منه أبداً محيّر جداً ...!!!*​ 

*

*​ 



*لا يستطيع أي إنسان أن يحرك ساعديه في الثانية إلا مرة واحدة على الأكثر وإذا أُجري هذا العمل بمساعدة آلة تحريك 25 مرة في الثانية ستحترق عضلات كتفه ويصبح عاجزاً أو يفقد ساعديه أما عصفور الطنان فذو خلقه رائعة*​ 

*فمع تخفيق جناحيه ملايين المرات دون توقف لا يحصل أي عطل في عضلاته*​ 

*هذا الطائر الصغير واحد من أعقد آلات الطيران والأكثر تفوقاً في العالم*​ 

*ومعجزة خلقه وحده إنه طائر النحل الطنان اصغر طائر في العالم*​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

طائر الطوقان

​
*اسم العلمي : Ramphastos sulfuratus *
*الموطن :أمريكا الجنوبية الوسطى والجنوبية.*​ 

*البيئة:المناطق الاستوائية وشبه الاستوائية المطيرة*
*نادرة في سورينام ، وأكثر شيوعا في الجنوب من خلال Guianas شمال الى جنوب البرازيل والأرجنتين. *
*مهددة بالانقراض بسبب تدمير الغابات المطيرة ..*
*=============*​ 
*لنظام الغذائي:الفواكه (التوت في المقام الأول) ، وبعض *
*وجدت في قطعان صغيرة أو أزواج ان عاصف جدا لأنها مناورة من خلال البحث عن مناطق الغابات والاشجار وغيرها من المواد النباتية التي تؤتي ثمارها. Toco toucans استهلاك الفواكه والحشرات والضفادع والسحالي والطيور والبيض والطيور...*
*================== *​ 
*الوصف :الحجم حوالي 25 بوصة في الطول. وتغطي جسدها مع ريش أسود مع أحمر وأبيض على رأسهاو ذيلهاولة جلد اخضر حول العيون ولة وجة اصفر واجنحة صفراء ورقبة صفراء اما الساقين فذات لون ازرق*
*63.5cm ، 780g - 700 ، الذكور أكبر قليلا من الإناث..*​ 

*قدمين واسعة ثقيلة وأجنحة قصيرة والسمة الأكثر وضوحا من الطوقان طائر هو منقار قوس قزح ملون وكبير والمنقار يبدو ثقيلا ولكنة في الحقيقة خفيف ويتكون من البروتين *
*===================*​ 

*التكاثر :تضع الانثى 2الى 4 من البيض الأم والأب يجلس بالتناوب علية وتفقيس البيوض في 16 إلى 20 يوما ..*​ 





*:: المزيد من الصور لهذا الطائر الجميل ::*​ 





*

*​






*

*​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

اجمل صور [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s25237.html"]الطبيعة [/URL]ملتقطة من مصورين محترفين بدون اي تلاعب بالصور​ 







​ 

صورة علية لوادي نهر " الضفدع " في كندا​ 







​ 

صاعقة قام احد الصيادين بتصويرها في شاطء الصيد في هاواي​ 






​ 

صورة لصيادين على احد شواطء واشنطن (Snoqualmie Falls) يتخلل الصورة الضباب ولحظة شروق الشمس​ 







​ 

شواطء لوس انجلوس بالتحديد بالقرب من جبال سانتا مونيكا لحظة المد وانكشاف طحالب البحر​ 








​ 

من مدينة روك فورت الهندية ومن على علو 83 متر على صخرة مقابل المدينة صورة للمدينة تظهر باللون البرونزي بسبب الضباب المتكاثف في المدينة ولحظة شروق الشمس​ 








صورة لدبين في لحظة جميلة نادرا ما تتكرر هذه الصورة​ 







​ 


حوت القرش​ 






​ 


حديقة السماء المظلمة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وجسر صخري تكون من عوامل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s25237.html"]الطبيعة [/URL]صورة تجسد روعه النجوم​ 






​ 


بجعة تقوم بتنظيف جناحيها في نهر افون غرب انكلترا​ 






​ 

دلافين تتلاعب وتقفز مع حركة امواج البحر ( جنوب افريقيا)​ 













في اقصى شمال الارض وبالقرب من القطب الشمالي في منطقة (Cape Fanshawe) صورة نادرة جدا لعائلة من الدببة القطبية​ 






​ 

شلال هافاسو كريك يقع في منطقة كراند كانيون في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ويعتبر من عجائب وروائع [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s25237.html"]الطبيعة [/URL]المجردة​ 





​ 


مجموعات من البطريق تتواجد على قمم جبال جليدية طافية بالقرب من قارة انتركتيكا المتجمدة الجنوبية​ 






​ 


صورة رائعة في فصل الخريف يظهر بها القمر ( فرجينيا)​ 






​ 

احد الفيلة الافريقية في تنزانيا​ 





​ 


ضفدع اخضر يرقد فوق ورقه من زنبق الماء ( كندا )​ 







​ 

صاعقة تضرب الارض في اريزونا​ 



http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s25237.html​


قرش الشعاب المرجانية ( جنوب هاواي )​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

الرفراف ذو الراس الاسود

​
[URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s23555.html"]الرفراف [/URL]ذو الرأس الأسمر ( _Halcyon albiventris )_
 



يترواح طوله بين 23 و 24 سم ، يتميز برقبة جميلة ذات لون بني مع خطوط سوداء رقيقة ، والجانب العلوي من الذيل أزرق اللون لكن أه ما يميزه هو رأسه ذو اللون الأسمر ، و الأناث أكبر قليلا من الذكور .
يتواجد هذا الطائر في الحدائق ومزارع جوز الهند ، النخيل وأشجار المانجو ، و كذالك في المناطق المشجرة على حافة الغابات الدائمة الخضرة. و يستوطن هذا الطائر افريقيا جنوب الصحراء و مداه الشمالي من الصومال و الكونغو الديمقراطية الى اقصى جنوب القارة .
خريطة تبين أماكن تواجده :
​
 







[URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s23555.html"]الرفراف [/URL]ذو الرأس الأسمر يعيش منفردا أو في أزواج ، و هو يتسامح مع وجود طيور أخرى في مناطقه ، و مع هذه الطيور مستقرة لكن بالرغم أنه لوحظ بعض الهجرات الموسمية القصيرة وخاصة في زيمبابوي وكينيا .
موسم التزواج يكون بين سبتمبر و ديسمبر ، و تضع الأنثى 4 الى 5 بيضات ، والحضانة تستمر نحو 14 يوما. و نظامه الغذائي متنوع جدا ويشمل الحشرات (الخنافس والجراد) ، السحالي ، القوارض الصغيرة ، الدجاج ، وحتى الثعابين الصغيرة ، كما أنه يتغذى على الأسماك و القشريات المائية .​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

أسماء صغـــار الحيوانات​ 
تسلسل
الحيوان
اسم ولده (صغيره)

1
الفرس
مهر​ 
2​ 
الحمار 
جحش
3
البقرة
عجل
4
الماعز
جدي · سخل · والأنثى عناق
5
الناقة
حوار · قعود
6
الشاة
حمل · والأنثى رخل
7
ظبي \ غزال
خشن · طلا · شادن
8
الأرنب
الخرنق 
9
الثعلب
التتفل · هجرس 
10
الخنزير
الخنوص 
11
القرد
الغشة 
12
الضبع
الفرغل · جرو 
13
الأسد
الشبل 
14
الفأر
الدرص 
15
الضب
الحسل 
16
الذئب
السمع · الجرو 
17
النعام
الرأل 
18
الحبارى
النهار 
19
الكلب
جرو 
20
الطيور
فراخ 
21
القمل
صيبان 
22
النسر
هيثم 
23
الدب
ديسم 
24
الفيل
دغفل ​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

*الاخطر على [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s23558.html"]العالم [/URL]لابد من انقراضهم *​ 
*لا يوجد دراسه تبين من هي الافعى الأخطر في العالم...و لكن أكثر الخبراء و البيولوجيين يشيرون الى هذه الافعى على انها أخطر الافاعي في العالم, فهي تفرز في العضه الواحده ما يكفي من السم لقتل أكثر من 100 رجل بالغ, حيث تصل كمية السم الذي تفرزه في عضه واحده الى 110 ملجرام و هذا السم 50 مره اقوى من سم الكوبرا الهنديه*
*



*
*هذا الضفدع هو من أخطر المخلوقات السامه....ضفدع بالغ واحد فقط له سم يكفي*
*لقتل 100 رجل.. حيث يتسبب السم بسكته تنفسيه فوريه, حتى تتصور قوة السم, هذا الضفدع مشى على ورق خاص تاركا عليه بعض السم و لما تم عرض هذا الورق على*
*مجموعه من القطط و الكلاب ماتت جميعها*​

*



*​ 
*قنديل البحر هو من المخلوقات التي لها سم قوي و خطييير جدا, مع انه ليس هجوميا.. هو يسبح في الماء و هذه الأطراف السامه تسبح حوله..فأذا تلامست مع الجلد تتفاعل معه كيميائيا فتطلق السم فورا الى الضحيه..حيث يملك السم ردة فعل قويه و سريعه ( يقتل رجل خلال 45 ثانيه فقط) فلا يستطيع ان يسبح الى الشاطيء و يموت في مكانه*​ 
*



*​ 
*هذا المخلوق من اخطر المخلوقات في البحار. هذا المخلوق الذي حجمه بحجم طابة الجولف يقتل الانسان بطريقه سريعه و فعاله, في البدايه تشعر بدوار, و صعوبة البصر, بعد ثوان قليله تجد نفسك أعمى, بعدها مباشره تفقد القدره على الكلام فلا تستطيع ان تنطق او حتى تبلع ريقك, و بعد اللدغه بثلاث دقائق تقريبا تصبح مشلولا و غير قادر على التنفس, وهو يلدغ حتى من فوق ملابس السباحه المطاطيه, و لا يوجد له أي علاج سوى ساعات طويله و مؤلمه من مساج القلب و التنفس الاصطناعي حتى يخرج السم من الدم.*​ 
*

*http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s23558.html​


*هذا العنكبوت هو من اخطر و اشرس انواع العناكب...شايفين الانياب اللي نازلات من راسها؟؟*
*تستطيع ان تخترق بهما حتى الحذاء!!! فتكون قاتله... حيث يعتبر سم الانثى اخطر على الانسان ب 6 مرات من سم الذكر..و الانسان الملدوغ يموت خلال وقت يتراوح من 15 دقيقه الى يومين حسب حالة و قوة الجسم*​​http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s23558.html​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

يعتبر الحمار الوحشي هو النوع الأفريقي من الحصان، وهو حيوان ثديي مخطط بخطوط سوداء وبيضاء متناوبة، وتكون الخطوط ذات نمط مميز لكل فرد من أفراد الفصيلة، بحيث لا تتكرر عند فرد آخر أبداً، لذلك تعد صفة مميزة لكل فرد مثل بصمة الأصابع عند الإنسان! ويتميز الحمار الوحشي بأذنيه وعينيه الكبيرتين وذيله الطويل كما أنه يتميز بشعر عنق غزير ومنتصب عمودياً لونه أبيض وأسود. 
وتوفر هذه الخطوط للحيوان ما يسمى (بالتشتيت اللوني) لحدود الجسم، فتختلط ألوانه بين العشب والظلال، بحيث يصعب على الوحوش التي تهاجم قطعان الحمر الوحشية تحديد فرد بعينه عندما تمرق هاربة في مختلف الاتجاهات. 
وهناك أنواع ثلاثة رئيسية تنتمي إلى فصيلة الحمار الوحشي يتدرج تحتها العديد من الاصناف أوالأنواع الثانوية أما الأنواع الرئيسية فهي: ​ 

* الحمار (جريفي): وهو أكبر أنواع الحمر الوحشية وأكثرها تميزاً ويصل ارتفاعه إلى 1.5 متر عند الكتفين، ويزن حوالي 400 كيلوجرام، وله شرائط سوداء رفيعة ومتراصة، مما يجعله الأجمل بين بقية الأنواع، وتمتد الشرائط البيضاء والسوداء إلى كل أنحاء الجسم حتى الحوافر، تاركة البطن بيضاء فقط. وله ساقان طويلتان وشعر رأس أسود وطويل وأذنان كبيرتان ودائريتان. 
* الحمار (الجبلي): وقد سمي بهذا الاسم لأنه يعيش على سفوح الجبال، يزن حوالي 300 كيلوجرام، ويشبه الحمر العادية في ملامحه، ورأسه قصير، وهو طويل نسبياً وله حوافر حادة ودقيقة. 
يعيش هذا النوع في قطعان صغيرة، وهو من أصغر أنواع الحمر الوحشية، وهو قوي البنية ومتناظر الجسم ذو لون أبيض فضي ومخطط بالخطوط السوداء التي تمتد لكافة أنحاء الجسم فيما عدا البطن والأجزاء الداخلية من الأعضاء، أما الخطوط التي تغطي الرأس فهي بنية اللون، وأرجله قصيرة ونحيلة ولكنها قوية. وقد كان منتشراً بشكل كبير في الماضي، ولكن أعداده بدأت بالتناقص بسبب الصيد المكثف له. 
* الحمار (الوحشي): وهو (السهلي) ويعد أكثر الأنواع انتشارا وينتمي إليه العديد من الأنواع الثانوية مثل: الحمار الوحشي جرانت، ودامارا، وكواجا. 
ويتحرك هذا النوع (السهلي) في قطعان كبيرة عبر السهول الممتدة في الوسط والغرب من أفريقيا. 
ولونه أصفر باهت، ومخطط بخطوط سوداء عريضة وواضحة، وموشاة بظلال من الخطوط الأخف لوناً وتميل إلى اللون البني الفاتح. 
وفي بعض الأنواع تكون الخطوط ممتدة لكافة أجزاء الجسم حتى الحوافر، كما في النوع الثانوي (بورشل) الأكثر انتشاراً. 
وفي بعضها يكون الجزء الأسفل من الأرجل أبيض اللون وفي البعض الآخر مثل صنف الكواجا الذي انقرض خلال القرن التاسع عشر لا تغطي الخطوط غير الرأس والعنق والأكتاف وتكون الخطوط داكنة اللون. 
أين يعيش؟ 
يعيش الحمار الوحشي في المنطقة الممتدة من الجنوب الشرقي للسودان وحتى جنوب أفريقيا وغرباً حتى أنجولا، حيث يعيش على الأعشاب في المناطق السهلة الأجواء ومنطقة السافانا وعلى سفوح الجبال. 
ويمكن رؤية الحمار الوحشي (السهلي) في منطقة ممتدة من جنوب السودان إلى غرب أفريقيا وتمتد جنوباً حتى نهر زامباسي وفي أنجولا وناميبيا حتى الشمال في جنوب أفريقيا كما يمكن رؤيته في السيرك وفي حدائق الحيوان لأنه أكثر الأنواع انتشاراً في هذه الأيام. 
أما الحمار الوحشي (الجبلي) فيمكن رؤيته على سفوح المجموعة الجبلية الممتدة في جنوب أفريقيا. 
وبالنسبة للحمار الوحشي (جريفي) فيمكن رؤيته في الغرب من أفريقيا وفي المناطق شبه الصحراوية من شمال كينيا وتمتد للأجزاء المجاورة من أثيوبيا والصومال، كما يمكن رؤيته في الحدائق الوطنية والمحميات الطبيعية. 
يعتبر الحمار الوحشي واحدا من أكثر الحيوانات العشبية نجاحاً في التأقلم مع مختلف البيئات ومع مختلف أنواع الأعشاب لذلك فوجوده يمتد على رقعة جغرافية واسعة. 
وعيون الحمار تمكنه من رؤية مساحة واسعة، كما أن حاسة السمع عنده قوية ويمكن أن يقوم بتوجيه أذنيه إلى مصدر الصوت كي يسمع بشكل أفضل بدون أن يقوم بتحريك جسمه مما يساعده في الحفاظ على وجوده والهروب بسرعته الكبيرة من الوحوش والضواري التي تحاول افتراسه. 
كما أن لون جلده المخطط يشتت الحيوانات المهاجمة للقطيع ويمنعها من تحديد جسم فرد بعينه. 
وهو يعيش لفترة تتراوح بين 20 25 سنة، إذا لم يتعرض لحادث مؤسف بين فكي أسد جائع أونمر يبحث عن طعام!! 
يتغذى الحمار الوحشي بالنباتات العشبية في المناطق السهلية ومناطق السافانا والمناطق الجبلية وعلى نباتات البردى كما يمكنه أن يأكل الشعير والثمار وبراعم وأوراق وجذور النباتات. 
الحياة الاجتماعية 
يعيش الحمار الوحشي في مجموعات تسمى (القطيع)، وهو مؤلف من العديد من العائلات وكل عائلة تحتوي على ذكر قائد يسمى الفحل والعديد من الإناث التي تتبع الذكر وتكون معه أسرة مترابطة بالإضافة إلى صغار الحمر الوحشية والتي تسمى بالمهر. والحمار (السهلي) هو النوع الأكثر ترابطاً بالنسبة لبقية الأنواع. وتتداخل حدود القطيع مع قطعان الحيوانات العشبية الأخرى وتتفاوت في الحجم والمكان حسب الفصول ووفرة الغذاء. كما توجد قطعان مؤلفة من الإناث والذكور العزاب والمؤلفة من أفراد لم تشكل عائلة بعد لصغرها أو لم تستطع تشكيلها. 
النشاط والفعالية 
تكون الحمر الوحشية أكثر نشاطاً في النهار بينما تقضي الليالي بشكل فردي على الأعشاب القصيرة والآمنة من الوحوش. 
وفي الصباح حين ينتشر الدفء يتحرك القطيع إلى المراعي ذات الأعشاب الطويلة، وتحركات المجموعة بين المرعى والمياه ومناطق النوع تعتبر أهم أوجه النشاط في حياتها كما تتيح الفرصة لممارسة النشاط الجماعي لأفراد القطيع والتعارف فيما بينها. 
أما عند الظهيرة وفي الطقس الحار، فيبدأ القطيع في التحرك نحو المراعي الأطول عشباً وربما يسير لمسافة 17 كيلومتراً قبل أن يحل الليل. 
ويكون منتصف النهار هو ذروة النشاط الاجتماعي وخاصة بالنسبة للحمار الوحشي الذكر الأعزب حيث يلتقى ويتعارف على العديد من أفراد نوعه خلال الحركة الضخمة للقطيع بين المراعي والماء وأماكن النوم. 
فريق للمراقبة 
وتتجمع الحمر الوحشية في قطعان كبيرة حماية لها من الأعداء حيث يوجد في كل قطيع أفراد للمراقبة خوفاً من هجوم الحيوانات المفترسة، وهي تنذر القطيع عند رؤية العدو فيفر القطيع بانتظام حيث تكون الذكور في المقدمة لحماية الإناث والصغار. 
تتكون العائلة الواحدة للحمار الوحشي من ذكر قائد ويسمى الفحل ومن عدد 26 من الإناث والعديد من مواليدها. حيث يقوم الذكر بحماية العائلة ضد أي خطر يهدد بقاءها وطالما كان الذكر القائد قادراً على حماية إناثه وحدود مقاطعته فإنه يضمن تبعية الإناث وولاءها له. وعندما يقتل أويجرح بشكل خطير أويصبح عمر الذكر القائد كبيراً ولا يستطيع الدفاع عن أسرته وحدود مقاطعته يأتي ذكر بالغ آخر ليطرده منها ويأخذ كل إناثه. 
حياة المهر 
تصبح الإناث بالغة في خلال سنتين من عمرها وتكون مستعدة للإنجاب عندما تبلغ 3 سنوات. أما الذكور فإنها تترك القطيع تلقائياً عند بلوغها ما بين 23 سنوات من العمر حيث تلتحق بقطيع من الذكور العزاب وتبقى فيه حتى تبلغ 5 سنوات من العمر تقريباً. 
وعند هذا العمر يبدأ كل منها في محاولة تكوين عائلة خاصة به، وذلك إما باجتذاب مجموعة من الإناث من العائلة المجاورة وتكوين عائلة جديدة أوبالاستيلاء على عائلة موجودة أصلاً بعد التغلب على قائدها في معركة شرسة بينهما. 
تصبح الإناث على استعداد للحمل عند بلوغها 3 سنوات من عمرها، ومدة الحمل عند الحمر الوحشية حوالي سنة كاملة، وقد تمتد إلى 13 شهراً في نوع الحمار الوحشي جريفي، وتلد الأنثى مولوداً واحداً في كل حمل وفي الغالب يتكرر الحمل كل سنتين، ويمكن أن تحدث الولادة في أي شهر من السنة. 
ولكن الوقت المفضل للولادة هو فصل الأمطار، وعند الولادة وقدوم المولود الجديد المهر تبقى الأم مع مولودها الجديد على بعد 2 كم بعيداً عن الماء ضمن حدود القطيع الذي تنتمي إليه. 
عناية الآباء 
عند الولادة تتنحى الأم جانباً عن القطيع ويبقى الأب مراقباً لها حتى الولادة. ويزن المولود الجديد ما بين 3133 كيلوجراماً ويتمكن المولود الجديد من الرضاعة بعد ساعة واحدة فقط من الولادة كما يمكنه الوقوف على قدميه بعد 15 دقيقة فقط من الولادة. 
وتبقى الأم والوليد لعدة أيام بعيداً عن بقية الحمر الوحشية وتمنع بقية أفراد القطيع من الاقتراب منه ولكن حينما يصبح الوليد قادراً على التعرف على أمه فإنها تسمح لبقية أفراد القطيع بالاقتراب منه. ويبقى المولود لمدة ثلاثة أشهر بدون أن يشرب الماء، ويترك في رعاية الأب عند ذهاب أمه إلى الماء. ويكون لون الشرائط على جلد المهر بنية اللون عند الولادة. 
الأعداء 
إن الأعداء الطبيعيين للحمير الوحشية هي الضواري آكلة اللحوم من الأسود والضباع والكلاب البرية والنمور والفهود (الشيتا). 
ويقوم الحمار الوحشي بالدفاع عن نفسه وعن أسرته بواسطة ركلات أقدامه القوية، وكذلك عضات أسنانه، كما يعتمد على سرعة الجري حيث تصل سرعته إلى 60 كم في الساعة عند الهرب من عدوه. ​ 
وهذي بعض الصور لحمار الوحشي 





​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

الغـزال العربـي​ 





​ 


من الحيوانات النشطة عند الفجر والغروب​ 
ويعيش بعضها في الأودية الجبلية الهادئة​ 
وأخرى في الصحارى الرملية​ 
وتعيش على القليل من النباتات مثل الحشائش والأعشاب والشجيرات​ 
وفي أوقات الجفاف تتغذى على الشجيرات الصحراوية الجافة​ 
وتندرج الغزلان تحت فصيلة الظباء في عشيرة بقر الوحش​ 
،؛، الموطـــــــن ،؛،​ 

أواسط الجزيرة العربية في الأودية الجبلية القاحلة ​ 
والمناطق الصحراوية والوديان الحصوية​ 
كما أن هناك أنواع تعيش في فلسطين ​ 
والأردن وسوريا ولبنان والعراق وشمال شرق أفريقيا​ 
،؛، فترة الحياة ،؛،​ 

يعيش الغزال ما بين 10-15 سنة، ويعيش في​ 
حياة الأسر وفي داخل المحميات أكثر من حياته​ 
في الطبيعة التي تعرضه لكثير من المخاطر والأعداء​ 




​ 


،؛، سلوك ونمو الصغار،؛،​ 

يستطيع الوليد الصغير الجري بعد ساعات من​ 
جفاف جسمه ويرتبط مع أمه خلال الفترة الأولى​ 
للرضاعة ويتعلم الصغير الكثير من خصائص ​ 
جنسه من الأم ويظل الصغير في مكان آمن​ 
وخلال الأسبوعين الأوليين من بعد الولادة قليل​ 
الحركة، ولا ينهض إلا عند رؤية أمه وعند​ 
التصاقه بأمه يشرع في الرضاعة منها​ 
بعد ثمانية أسابيع يصبح الصغير قادراً على​ 
العيش دون حليب الأم​ 
وتبدأ الصغار في تكوين مجموعات المداعبة ​ 
واللعب عند المغيب​ 
وبعد النشاط واللعب تفترق الصغار لملاحقة أمهاتها​ 
وتنتهي مرحلة ملاحقة الأمهات بانضمام الصغار​ 
إلى القطيع الأنثوي حيث تشارك الصغار في النشاطات​ 
اليومية والتحرك مع القطيع​ 
وتتعرف الصغار من خلال متابعتها للكبار على ​ 
كيفية تفادي الأخطار والتكيف مع البيئة​ 
وعند اكتمال نمو الصغار تظل الإناث مع القطيع​ 
بينما تفارقه الذكور للانضمام لمجموعة العزاب​ 






​ 



،؛، التكاثر ،؛، ​ 
حينما يصل إلى عمر سنة من ولادته يستطيع التزاوج والتناسل​ 

،؛، ملحوظة ،؛، ​ 

تم تسجيل أول حالة حمل نادرة في أمريكا للغزال العفري​ 
في حديقة الحيوان الوطنية بواشنطن لغزال عمره 8 شهور فقط​ 

،؛، فترة الحمل ،؛، ​ 
من 5-6 شهور، تلد الأنثى بعدها صغيراً واحداً​ 
وهناك احتمال أن تلد أنثى غزال الريم توائم​ 
وتحدث الولادات في فترة الربيع ( بداية فبراير ومارس وإبريل )​ 






​ 


،؛، غذاء الغزال ،؛، ​ 

،؛، الغذاء وشرب الماء،؛، ​ 

يأكل الأعشاب الخضراء، والنباتات الجافة القصيرة​ 
والأوراق والبراعم، ويحب شرب المياه بكميات كبيرة​ 
رغم أنه يقاوم الجفاف لفترات طويلة، ويتحمل العطش​ 

،؛، غذاء الغزال في الأسر،؛، ​ 


يتغذى على البرسيم المجفف والعلائق المركزة​ 
بالإضافة إلى وجود الأملاح المعدنية​ 
( وتوفير مصادر للشرب في أماكن مختلفة من المحميات أو الحظائر )​ 


http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s23842.html​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

ثعبان إفيرغليد








​


*سنبدأ بأكثر الثعابين جمالا في الولايات المتحدة، بل وربما كانت من أجمل الثعابين في العالم أجمع، وهي من فصيلة أفعى الجرذ، تدعى ثعبان إفيرغليد، لم يتوقع أجد ذلك ولكنها فعلا إفيرغليد، ربما سمع الجميع عن هذا الاسم ولكن قلة تعرف عما يتحدث، حتى إذا سألت أحدا ماذا تعني هذه الكلمة قد يجيب أحدا بأنه مستنقع أو ما شابه، ولكن الحقيقة هي أنها أكبر من مستنقع، فهي تخطي منطقة تزيد عن أربعة آلاف ميل مربع، أي أنها منطقة كبيرة جدا. تقع هذه المنطقة عند النهاية الشرقية من بحيرة كبيرة في فلوريدا يسمونها ليكو كاشوبي، وهي تمتد من جنوب ليكوكاشوبي حتى آخر ولاية فلوريدا أي عند بداية المستنقعات.*
*هناك اختلاف في بيئة إيفيرغيلد بين مكان وآخر فيها، فقد تجد في الجهة الشمالية منها، الكثير من المستنقعات، وهناك منطقة شاسعة تسمى مروج سوغراس. قد يفكر البعض بأن لقب مروج العشب المنشاري يوحي أنه في كنساس أو غي أيوا، لا شك أنها ولايات تتميز بكثرة المروج، ولكن ليس مروج العشب المنشاري، لأن العشب في هذه المروج ينبت من تحت الماء، أي أنها ليست مروج جافة بل مائية، والأعشاب هناك طويلة جدا فقد تصل إلى اثني عشر قدم، كما أن حرف العشب فيها حاد كشفرة المنشار، فإذا مر شخص بجانبها قد تجرحه عميقا، ولا أحد يريد مثل هذا المصير.*
*أما إذا اتجهت إلى الجنوب من إفيرغليد، سوف تصل إلى مستنقعات المنغروف، حتى ينتهي بك الأمر في مستنقعات المياه المالحة، أي أن هناك تمايز كبير بين منطقة وأخرى ضمن إفير غليد نفسها. *
*يمكن أن نجد هناك أيضا مجموعة من الجزر التي تطفو وسط المياه لينبت فوقها بعض الأعشاب والأشجار التي تحمل ثمارا برية محلية متنوعة، وهي تسمى بالحاميات. وهناك مجموعة من الأشجار المنتشرة على اليابسة في أفيرغليد، وهي تسمى الأشجار القبرصية. تعرف أن هناك الكثير من الأشجار على ضفاف الأنهر وعلى شواطئ البحيرات، ولكنها لا تعيش في الماء أليس كذلك؟ ومع ذلك فالأشجار القبرصية تنمو هناك تماما، أي أنها تنتشر في الماء، ذلك أنها تشرب كميات كبيرة جدا من الماء باستمرار. كما نعثر هناك على قنوات من صنع البشر والطبيعة أيضا، في إفيرغليد، وهي بمثابة ممرات أو مجار تتبعها للعبور وسط العشب المنشاري وإلا فلن يتمكن أحد من المرور من بينها. وهناك أيضا بعض الطرقات التي زرع من حولها الناس أشجار الصنوبر الأسترالي التي تتماسك جذورها في الأرض كي لا تغطي الماء هذه الطرقات. هذا ما نعتبره شرح عما عما تبدو عليه منطقة إفيرغليد.*
*عودة إلى ثعبان إيفيرغليد نعرف أنه يسكن في المنطقة التي يحمل اسمها. وهذه من صغار الأفاعي ولكنها تبلغ حجما كبيرا عند نضوجها قد يصل إلى خمسة أو ستة أقدام وربما تجد واحدة تقارب السبعة أقدام، أي أنها من الحجم الكبير فعلا. وهي من العاصرات كجميع بنات فصيلتها، أي أنها تصطاد الحيوانات بالالتفاف على جسمها وتعصرها حتى تموت فتبتلعها. *
*لدى ثعبان إفيرغليد نفس المزايا الجسدية التي لدى أفاعي الجرذ الأخرى، فبطنها مسطح جدا، وجانبيها مسطحان من أعلى إلى أسفل، كما أن ظهرها مقوس نسبيا.*
*نعلم بأن بطنها المسطح، المغطى بالحراشف، يساعدها في إتقان تسلق الأشجار، علما أن غالبية أفاعي الجرذ بارعات في التسلق، أما هذه الأفعى فهي أكثرهن براعة، ومن الطبيعي أن تجدها في أعالي شجر الصنوبر الأسترالي، أو غيرها م الأشجار الأخرى، التي في الحاميات، ما يؤكد أن بارعة في التسلق.*
*اضف إلى ذلك أن لهذه الثعابين القدرة على السباحة، لأن مساحة المياه حيث تسكن أكبر من مساحة اليابسة، ولو أنها لم تكن ماهرة في السباحة لواجهت مشاكل كبيرة. *
*نعرف أن غالبية ثعابين الجرذ قادرة على السباحة، علما ان بعضها لم يجد الفرصة أو الحاجة للسباحة، على اعتبار أن الأماكن التي تسكن فيها لا تغطيها المياه بكثرة.*
*أي أن أفاعي إفير غليد تسكن في إفير غليد، ولكن ما هو نوع الحيوانات التي تتغذى عليها؟ إنها تتغذى على الجرذ والفئران لأنها طبعا من فصيلة أفاعي الجرذ. كما أنها تأكل أشياء أخرى أيضا مثل السحالي والضفادع والعصافير وبيض العصافير، أي أنها تأكل أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات. ولكن هل تعتقد أن هناك الكثير من هذه الأطعمة أعني هل تتوفر بكثرة هناك؟ الواقع هو أن هناك الكثير من هذه الحيوانات في إفير غلاد، أي أنه المكان المناسب له، خاصة أن فيه ثلاثة أنواع من الظروف البيئية، وهو يستطيع العيش في كل منها. فهذا الثعبان يستطيع تسلق الأشجار وأكل الطيور وبيضها والسحالي، كما يمكنه التسلل إلى جزر الحاميات، ليعثر على الجرذ والفئران، كما يعثر على السحالي تحت الأرض، كما أنه أثناء السباحة، يمكنه العثور على أشياء كالضفادع. أي أنه يستطيع العثور على جميع الحيوانات التي يتغذى عليها، ويستطيع الاصطياد من جميع أنواع الظروف البيئية المختلفة التي هي هناك في إفيرغليد، أي أنه معتاد جدا على ظروف الصيد هناك. *
*والآن كيف لهذا الثعبان أن يتخلص من أعدائه؟ حسنا يمكنه اللجوء إلى ما بين النباتات الكثيرة، أو في الحاميات أيضا، لا شك أن هذه طريقة مناسبة للتخلص من أعدائه، ولكن الطريقة الأهم التي يتبعها هي الغوص في الماء والفرار. طبعا فلا يمكن لعدو بهذه الطريقة أن يمسك به. لا بأس بذلك طبعا إلا إذا كان يفر من التمساح، فبهذه الحالة فقط سيقع في مشكلة، ما يجب أن يفعله إذا طارده التمساح هو تسلق الأشجار، فلا يمكن للتمساح أن يتبعه، لهذا سيكون هناك بأمان. لا بأس إذا ولكن ماذا إن كان يطارده النسر؟ أو قطة برية، أو أحد فهود فلوريدا، وهي تسكن في المنطقة أيضا، فهل تسلق الأشجار يساعده على الخلاص منها؟ لا أظن ذلك، لأن أي منها يستطيع مطاردته فوق أغصان الشجر ليأكله. لهذا بالنسبة لهذه الحيوانات عليه أن يلجأ إلى الماء كي يسبح عميقا، أي أن لديه عدة خيارات للهرب من أعدائه، ولكن عليه أن يختار الطريق المناسب للفرار، وإلا فسيواجه مشاكل عقيمة. *
*رغم ذلك أحيانا ما يمسك به أحد الحيوانات، فماذا يفعل؟ طبعا يتصرف كأي من ثعابين الجرذ، أي أنه يقاتل، فينفذ ويهاجم ويحرك ذيله بذبذبات، ثم يفتح فمه ويلسع مرة بعد أخرى بعد أخرى، وكأنه في استعراض للعضلات. لا شك أن هذه العملية تنجح في إخافة العديد من الحيوانات الصغيرة، ولكنها لا تخيف التماسيح إطلاقا، فإذا فعل ذلك أمام التمساح سينقض عليه ساخرا منه على أي حال، أي أنه لا ينجو دائما من أعدائه، ولكنه يتمكن عبر هذه الخيارات المتعددة الخلاص منهم ما يجعله بحالة آمنة نسبية في إفيرغليد، أي أنه معتاد جدا على حياة التسلق، والسباحة، والزحف أيضا، في إفير غليد إلى الجنوب من فلوريدا.*
*=-=-=-=-=*
*سنلقي الآن نظرة على سحلية، وهي تسكن بعيدا في أسفل جنوب أفريقيا. تسمى هذا السحلية بذات الزنار ، أو ذات الذيل المزنر. يمكن للبعض أن يعترض الآن على اعتبار أنها لا ترتدي أي حزام. وهو محق في ذلك، علما أن ذات الزنار اسم يناسبها جدا. ولكن قد لا يعرف البعض ماذا تعني كلمة الزنار، خصوصا وأن أحدا لم يعد يرتديه بعد، الزنار هو حزام عادة ما كان يلفه الناس حول البطن مرة بعد أخرى لجمعه معا، ما يجعل المرء يبدو نحيلا، وبالتالي أكثر رشاقة. وكان الناس يرتدونه لاستعادة تلك الملابس التي لم يردونها منذ زمن بعيد، وقد شمرت عبر مرور الزمن في الخزانة.*
*إذا تأملنا بهذه السحلية سنرى أنها لا ترتدي الزنار حتى أنها لا ترتدي شيئا، ولكن كلمة الزنار هي أيضا مرادف لكلمة طوق، فإذا لف قماش حول جذع شجرة، يمكن القول أن القماش يزنر الشجرة. حسنا إذا تأملنا جيدا في الذيل يمكن أن نرى بأنه محاط بنوع من الرذاذ، وهو يطوق الذيل، ولهذا يسمونها بسحلية الذيل المزنر. *
*نعرف بأن هذه السحلية ليست من الكبريات، إذ أن طولها قد يصل إلى ما يتراوح بين اثني عشر وخمسة عشرة إنشا، أما إن كانت كبيرة جدا، فلن تتعدى ثمانية عشر إنشا. أي أنها ليست من السحالي العملاقة، ولكن رغم أنها من صغار السحالي، فهي تتسلح بأكثر العتاد قوة، بين جميع السحالي في العالم أجمع. أي أنها مسلحة جيدا، رغم أنها ما زالت صغيرة بعد. *
*لدى هذه السحالي لقب آخر، وهو المتأملة بالشمس، قد يعتبر البعض أنها تحمل هذا الاسم لأنها تتأمل بأشعة الشمس، على الإطلاق، إذ لا يمكنها ولا يمكن لك ولي أن نتأمل بالشمس، فإذا تأملنا بالشمس ماذا سيحدث، نبدأ أولا برؤية بقع، ثم نصاب بصداع شديد، وإذا أصر أحد على الاستمرار بذلك، قد يفقد البصر تماما، وهذا ما ينطبق علي وعليك وعلى السحلية أيضا، وعلى جميع المخلوقات التي لا أعين، فلا أحد يستطيع التأمل بالشمس لمدة طويلة. *
*أي أن هذه السحلية تحمل لقب المتأملة بالشمس، ليس لأنها تنظر إلى الشمس، بل من الطريقة التي تجلس بها. هل سبق أن رأيت ضفدعة جالسة؟ هل تلاحظ كيف تضع قوائمها الخلفية مجموعة تحتها، بينما تستقيم القوائم الأمامية بحيث يبدو جسمها مائلا على هذا النحو؟ ورأسها إلى أعلى؟ تجلس هذه السحلية على هذا النحو. فهي تثني قوائمها الخلفية هكذا، ثم تستقيم قوائمها الأمامية بالكامل، ثم تجلس هكذا تماما. جسمها مستقيم في الهواء، ورأسها موجه هكذا بزاوية منحنية، وعندما يراها البعض هكذا يقول في نفسه أنها تنظر إلى الشمس لا بد أنها تتأمل بها. مع أنها لا تنظر إلى الشمس، ولكنها قد توحي بالنظر إلى السماء، أي أن الاسم ليس بعيد جدا عنها، علما أنه لا ينم عن الدقة على اعتبار أنها لا تتأمل فعلا بالشمس، من الأجدر تسميتها متأملة السماء أو الغيوم، فلا بد أن هذه الأسماء أكثر دقة. *
*إذا متأملة الشمس، أو ذات سحلية الزنار كما تحب تسميتها، تعيش حسبما ذكرت في جنوب أفريقيا، ولكن ما هي الظروف البيئية التي تسكن فيها؟ هل تسكن في الأدغال؟ كلا، وماذا عن المستنقعات؟ كلا، وماذا عن غابات المطر الاستوائية؟ كلا، وماذا عن الصحاري؟ نعم. *
*تسكن هذه السحالي في المناطق الصحراوية الحارة جدا والجافة والرملية أو شبهة الرملية والصخرية أيضا. والحقيقة أنها تفضل أن تحاط بالصخور والأخاديد والجحور والثقوب في الأماكن التي تسكنها. وهي تستعمل الصخور لأكثر من هدف، يكمن بعضها في الجلوس تحتها وفي الثقوب طوال الليل. أما في النهار، فهي تخرج من التصدعات لتجلس فوق الصخور، وتستمتع بأشعة الشمس لتشعر بالدفء، لهذا تحب الصخور، ولكن هل تعتقد أنها تستمتع بأشعة الشمس فوق الصخور عندما تصل الحرارة إلى أكثر من خمس وثمانين درجة؟ كلا فهي تتأمل في الشمس ولكن ليس بحرارة مرتفعة.*
*الفائدة الأخرى التي تجدها هناك هي أنها إذا رأت عدوا لها وهي تجلس فوق الصخور، أتعرف ماذا تفعل حينها؟ لا شك أنها سريعة وماهرة في التسلق، وإذا لامست مخلبها ستشعر بأنها تتمتع بالشروط اللازمة للتسلق فوق تلك الصخور ببراعة، وهذا ما تفعله، ثم تنزل في إحدى الثقوب، وحين تدخل هناك، تغوص في أعماقه، حتى تعلق في أسفل التصدع الصخري. عندما يحاول الحيوان أن يخرجها من هناك ماذا يجد؟ لن يواجه إلى النتوء الصخرية وذيلها المعزز بالأشواك، وهي حادة جدا، إذا علق بها شيء من المحتمل جدا أن يصاب بجرح عميق. أي أن خطتها ناجحة جدا، وما أن تصل إلى هناك، حتى تصبح بحالة آمنة، فلا يمكن لأي حيوان أن يخرجها من تلك الجحور على الإطلاق. *
*ولكن ماذا إذا فاجأه حيوان وهو يمشي بعيدا عن الصخور؟ ماذا سيفعل؟ ربما يجبر على القتال حينها. نعلم بأن الكثير من السحالي تتمتع بفكين قويين جدا، وأسنان حادة يمكن أن تعض فيها بشدة. هل تعتقد أن هذا ما تفعله؟ كلا، فلدى بعض السحالي مخالب طويلة وحادة يمكن أن تجرح فيها العدو، هل تعتقد أن هذا ما تفعله؟ كلا فهي لا تفعل ذلك، حسنا لم يبقى لديها إلا شيء واحد تقاتل فيه، وهو ذيلها،الذي يعتبر سلاح فعال. تذكر أنه معزز بأشواك حادة وبارزة وبالغة القسوة والصلابة، كما أنه يتمتع بعضلات قوية يمكن أن يستعمل كالسوط إذا أصاب الحيوان بعينيه قد يعميه أو يصيبه بجروح عميقة. أي أنه سلاح فعال جدا. ولكن أحيانا ما يتمكن الحيوان منه ويمسكه في فمه. ماذا سيحدث للسحلية بعدها؟ لا شك أن الحيوان الذي وضعه في فمه، سيبصق على الفور. لأن السحلية حين تصبح في فمه ستلجأ إلى ذيلها وتدور فيه لتصيب الفم واللسان والشفاه وجميع أرجائه، حتى يبصق الحيوان ما في فمه من جسم حاد وشائك، كي يذهب للبحث عن لقمة سائغة، وهكذا نرى بأن هذه السحالي معتادة جدا على التخلص من أعدائها.*
*=-=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتأمل الآن بهذا الثعبان اللامع الرشيق جدا، المسمى كريبو، وهو يسكن في مناطق من أمريكا الوسطى، مع أن له أقارب يقيمون في الولايات المتحدة، في الجنوب الشرقي من أمريكا الشمالية، وتحديدا في جيورجيا وألاباما وفي فلوريدا، وهو يسمى بثعبان إنديغو. وهون ثعبان طويل ذات جلد براق. كما له قريب آخر في تكساس يسمونه ثعبان إنديغو تكساس، إلا أن لونه في تكساس يميل إلى البني اللامع. إذا تأملنا بلون كريبو نلاحظ أنه يميل إلى الخضار الفاتح كما أنه أحيانا ما يميل إلى الصفار أكثر، وأحيان ما يميل إلى البرونز، أي أن ألوانه متنوعة نسبيا. إلى جانب ذلك فهو يعتبر من الثعابين الكبيرة، إذ ينمو ليصبح طوله ستة أو سبعة أو ثمانية أقدام، كما يصل في بعض الأحيان إلى تسعة أقدام، أي انه طويل وضخم علما أن هذا صغير بعد، وعندما ينضج يصبح هائلا ثقيل الوزن. أي أنه على خلاف هذا الصغير يصبح طويلا وضخما. *
*تكثر هذه الثعابين إذا في أمريكا الوسطى، ولكن ما هو نوع الحيوانات التي تعيش عليها؟ لا شك أنه يأكل حيوانات متنوعة، من بنها الجرذ، والفئران والسحالي أيضا، إلى جانب الثعابين والضفادع والعصافير، وبيض الطيور أيضا، أي أنه يأكل حيوانات مختلفة، يمكنه الحجم من ابتلاعها.*
*قلت أنه يأكل الثعابين، ومن بينها الثعابين السامة أيضا، والجميع يعلم أن الأفاعي السامة متوفرة جدا في أمريكا الوسطى، وهي خطيرة جدا، ومع ذلك فهو يأكلها. *
*ولكن ما هي الطريقة التي يتبعها في أكل هذه الثعابين؟ قد يفكر البعض منكم بالقول أنه يأكل أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات، من بينها الثعابين السامة أيضا، يوحي ذلك بأنها من أفاعي الملكة. *
*لا شك أن أفاعي الملكة تأكل هذه الحيوانات، ولديها مناعة على السم، كما أنها من العاصرات، أي أنها تمسك بحيوان وتلف جسمها حوله وتعصر حتى يعجز عن التنفس حتى يموت وتبتلعه. *
*يبدو أن هذه الأفعى تتمتع بتلك المواصفات، فهل تعتقد أنها شبيهة جدا بأفاعي الملكة؟ لا شك أنها تأكل الكثير من الحيوانات مثل أفعى الملكة، كما لديها مناعة على سم الأفاعي، كأفعى الملكة أيضا، ولكنها ليست عاصرة، كلا، حتى أنها لا تقتل الحيوان الذي تأكله، بل تأكله حيا. *
*وهي عادة ما تنقض على الحيوان وتمسك به من رأسه، وتبقى ممسكة به حتى يشعر بالتعب، وعندما يفقد المقاومة بالكامل، تبتلعه وهو ما زال حيا، أي أنها لا تقتله. مع أنها أحيانا ما تمسك برأس الحيوان بشدة لدرجة أنها تحطم جمجمته خاصة إذا كان فأر صغير أو ما شابه. وأحيان ما تشد على رأسه في فمها حتى تخنقه لفقدان الأوكسجين في فمها، فيصعب عليه التنفس، ولكن عادة ما تبتلع أفعى كريبو الحيوان الذي ستأكله وهو ينبض بالحياة بعد.*
*والآن كيف لهذا الثعبان أن يتخلص من أعدائه؟ *
*حسنا لا شك أنه يمضي الكثير من لوقت في الجحور تحت الأرض، هذه مسألة مؤكدة، كما نعرف أيضا أنه لا يحفر الجحر بنفسه بل يسكن في جحور حيوانات أخرى، وهي طريقة مناسبة للاختباء من الأعداء، ولكن ماذا إن فوجئ على السطح؟ إذا هاجمه حيوان ما وسبب له الأذى ولا يستطيع الخلاص منه، عندها لا يجد بدا من القتال. أول ما يفعله كريبو عند ذلك هو خفض رأسه هكذا، ثم يبسط عنقه أيضا، تعلم بأن الكثير من الثعابين تبسط عنقها لتبدو شريرة بائسة، وهذا ما تفعله الكوبرا وغيرها من الثعابين على هذا النحو، أما هو فلا يفعل ذلك، فبدل أن يسط عنقه على هذا النحو، يبسطها هكذا، أي أنها مبسوطة عموديا من أعلى إلى أسفل ومن جهة إلى أخرى. *
*بعد ذلك يقوس عنقه على مسافة بضع إنشات من رأسه على هذا النحو ويهاجم هذا مباشرة، وبما أنه كبير الحجم، يمكن أن يلسع من مسافة بعيدة، وتذكر أن لديه فك قوي صلب وأسنان حادة وفم هائل يمكن أن يعض فيه ويسبب الأذى لأي حيوان ما يجبر جميع أعدائه على تركه وشأنه.*
*هناك أمر غريب يتعلق بكريبو، وهو أنه إذا حصل يوما أن كان شخصا ما في إجازة أو يعيش في أمريكا الوسطى، قد رأى كريبو، إذا اقترب منه وحمله بهدوء، عادة ما لا يعض . يبدو أنه يتبع مبدأ، إن لم تؤذني لن أسبب لك الأذى. ربما يمكن أن نتعلم ذلك من الكريبو، سنوفر على أنفسنا الكثير من الشجار والجدال والخلافات إذا اتبعنا مبدأ كريبو. *​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

الأيل النباح​ 


*




*​ 

*النوع : الايل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]*​ 
*تواجده: الادغال الكثيفة بالهند *​ 
*البيئة المعيشية: حشائش وفواكه *​ 
*فترة الحمل: حوالي 6 شهور *​ 
*العمر الافتراضي: 20-30 سنة *​ 
*سلوكيات: يعيش منفرداً ونادراً ما يشاهد في مجموعة تزيد على اثنين، *
*يبدأ صوته التحذيري عند إحساسه بأي حركه من حوله *​ 

*



*​ 

*يعتبر الأيل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]من الحيوانات التدية التي تعيش المناطق الخضراء*
*بحيت ان الأيل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]يعيش في مناطق اسيا*
*و يتميز الأيل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]بقرونه التي تشبه غصن الأشجار و يتميز أيضا *
*برش**ا**قته و سرعة الم**ذ**هلة و يصل طوله حوالي 100سم و يبغ** ذيله **تقريبا** 20 سم*​ 

*



*​ 

*فالشكل الذي يعيش عليه الأيل فهو منعزل عكس الحيوانات الأخرة*
*و يتغدى الأيل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]على الأعشاب الخضراء*
*و تلد أنتى الأيل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]ولدين في عام واحد*​ 

*



*​ 

*و أكترية ما يتميز به الأيل [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]و هو في كل عام تتم مصراعة الدكور*
*القوية لإختيار قائدهمو سمي بالنباح لأنه يصدر صوتا مزعجا كصوت الكلب*
*و هو [URL="http://www.4roro4.com/vb/s28097.html"]النباح [/URL]و لهدا أطلقو عليه الأيل النباح.*​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

أفعى الثعلب​ 





​ 
*سنتعرف الآن على ثعبان ينتمي إلى فصيلة أفعى الفأر، ولكنه ليس أحمر اللون، ولا أصفرا ولا أسودا، حتى أنها ليس أفعى الفأر الرمادية اللون، بل هي ما يسمونه أفعى الثعلب. قد يستغرب البعض منكم قائلا وكيف لأفعى الثعلب ان تكون من فصيلة أفعى الفأر؟ حسنا، أعرف أن هذه مسألة تثير بعض الارتباك، ولكن هذا هو اسمها، مع ذلك يجدر بنا أن نتأكد أولا إذا ما كان فعلا من أفاعي الفأر. *
*إذا تأملنا به أخذا بالاعتبار أن جسم أفعى الفأر شبيه بالخبز الإفرنجي، أي أنه مسطح في أسفله، مستقيم على جانبيه، وقليل الانحناء في أعلاه، لننظر جيدا من الواضح أن أسفله مسطح، وهو مستقيم على جانبيه، وقليل الانحناء في أعلاه. أي أنه من فصيلة أفاعي الفأر.*
*ولكن لماذا يسمونه ثعبان الثعلب؟ ليس في ذلك أي منطق، وهل تعلم؟ لا أعتقد أنه يحمل الاسم لأنه شبيه بالثعلب، كلا، فللثعلب فروة تغطيه وذيله يعج بالفرو أيضا، وأذنان طويلتان وأنف مدبب وأربع قوائم وأشياء أخرى ليس بهذا الثعبان أبدا، أي أنه لا يشبه الثعلب أبدا. *
*ربما كان لأنه يعوي بصوت شبيه بالثعلب. كلا، لأنه ينفث ولا أعتقد أنه يعوي على الإطلاق. ربما لأنه مرقط كالثعلب يتمتع بالألوان ذاتها فوق جسمه، كلا لم يسبق لي أن رأيت ثعلبا بهذه الألوان، كما أن الثعلب ليس مرقطا على هذا النحو أبدا. حسنا وجدتها ربما لأنه خبيث كالثعلب ألم يسمع أحدكم بأن الثعالب خبيثة جدا؟ ولكن كلا، فالحقيقة أن هذا الثعبان لا يفوق أي ثعبان آخر ذكاء، كما أن الثعابين ليست بذكاء الثعالب إطلاقا.*
*أي أن هذا ليس السبب أيضا، فلماذا يسمونه ثعبان الثعلب إذا؟ بكل بساطة لأن رائحته شبيهة جدا برائحة الثعالب، بل تشبه رائحة وكر الثعالب تحديدا . عند نهاية ذيله يتمتع بغدتين، يضغط عليهما حين يشعر بالتوتر، فيخرج منها سائلا، برائحة شبيهة بوكر الثعالب. *
*نعلم بأن وكر الثعالب هو المكان الذي يعيش فيه الثعلب، من حيث تنبعث رائحة مميزة وقوية جدا. يمكن لوكر الثعالب أن يكون كهفا أن حفرة كبيرة تحت الأرض، أو نفق بين الصخور، أو حفرة في شجرة قديمة أو حية بعد، ذلك لأن الثعالب تسكن في عدة أماكن تسمى جميعها بالأوكار. حسنا الرائحة التي في الوكر تصدر عن هذا الثعبان عندما يتوتر، لهذا يحمل اسم الثعلب، الذي تحمله الأفعى بسبب تلك الرائحة.*
*ينتشر ثعبان الثعلب في أنحاء البحيرات الكبرى في كندا، كما يعيش أيضا في مناطق من متشغن وأوهايو وفي أنحاء من مينوسوتا وإنديانا وإلانوي وحتى في هايوا، في كل هذه المناطق. يمكن لأفعى الثعلب أن تبلغ حجما كبيرا، حتى أنها أسمن وأثقل ثعابين الفأر على الإطلاق. علما أنها ليست الأطول، لا شك أنها سمينة وثقيلة ، فهي تراوح بين ثلاثة وخمسة أقدام فأحيانا ما تبلغ أفعى الفأر ستة أقدام علما أنها تصبح كبيرة جدا حينها، ولكن هذا لا ينطبق جدا على ثعبان الثعلب.*
*يواجه هذا الثعبان مشكلة كبيرة، كثيرا ما يحار الناس بهذا الثعبان فيقتلونه لأنهم يعتقدون أنه ثعبان آخر. حين ينظرون إلى رأسه يرونه محمرا فيعتقدون أنه نحاسية الرأس، وهكذا يقتلونه. وعندما ينظرون إلى البقع التي فوق ظهره، يعتقدون أنه المجلجلة، وبما أنه سمين مثلها يصرخ الجميع قائلين أنه مجلجلة، ةهكذا يقرون التخلص منه. أي أنه يتعرض للقتل على أيدي الجميع لأنهم يعتقدون أنه ثعبان آخر، وهذه مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لأفعى الثعلب.*
*تسكن هذه الأفعى في ظروف طبيعية مختلفة، إذ يمكن أن تجده في المستنقعات، أو في الغابات المفتوحة على أنواعها، كما وفي المروج والمزارع، أي أنه يعيش في أماكن متعددة. *
*المهم أنه يجد الأشجار في جميع هذه الأماكن وجميعنا يعرف بأن أفعى الفأر تتقن التسلق، إلا أن هذه الأفعى ليست بارعة في التسلق. ربما كان السبب في ذلك بدانته لأنه بدين وثقيل الوزن، بل هو الأثقل في العائلة، المهم أنه لا يتقن التسلق، كما أنه لا يتمتع بالخفة لهذا لا يكثر من تسبق الشجر، مع أنه يستطيع التسلق إذا أجبر على ذلك إلا أنك لن تجده أبدا يتسلق الأشجار لأنه يمضي غالبية الوقت على الأرض. *
*رغم أنه يتجول زاحفا على الأرض يعثر على الكثير من الحيوانات التي يتغذى عليها. *
*بما أنه من ثعابين الفأر فهو يعتب عاصرة من النوع القوي جدا، كما يتغذى على حيوانات كثيرة مثل جميع أنواع الجرذ والفئران طبعا بلا شك على اعتبار أنها تحمل هذا الاسم كجزء من كنيتها. ولكنها تحب أن تأكل أشياء كالأرانب أيضا والعصافير وبيض الطيور. أي أنه يتغذى على حيوانات متنوعة ومختلفة.*
*والآن كيف يتخلص ثعبان الثعلب من أعدائه؟ يمكن أن نرى أولا أنه يتمتع بمجموعة ألوان تحميه جيدا، وستتعذر جدا رؤيته إذا كان على أرض الغابة، أي أنه يتخفى جيدا، ما يعني أن قلة من الحيوانات تتمكن من اكتشافه، ولكن إذا أمسكه حيوان ما ولا يستطيع الإفلات منه، حينها يجبر على القتال. وأول ما يفعله عند ذلك الحين هو أن ينفث بصوت مرتفع جدا، ثم يفتح فمه ويهاجم العدو مرة بعد أخرى، ثم يرفع ذيله مستقيما ويهزه مصدرا أصوات مخيفة، ما يجعله يبدو شرير وعدواني، حين يفعل ذلك غالبا ما تخافه الحيوانات وتفر هاربة، علما أن بعضها لا تأبه، وترفض ان تدعه وشأنه، حينها يستقيم ويبدأ بلسع الحيوان المعادي مرة بعد أخرى. لا شك أنه ثعبان كبير يتمتع بأسنان كبيرة وحادة وإذا ما نال من شخص بعضه عدة مرات. لنفترض أن حيوانا أمسكه في فمه، وجر جسم الثعبان الثعلب ورائه، أو أن إنسانا تمكن من الإمساك به مثلا، أتعرف ماذا يفعل الثعبان؟ لن يتوقف عن لسعه مرة بعد أخرى بعد أخرى، كما أنه في الوقت نفسه يقوم بعملين آخرين، يكمن أحدها بالتبول على غريمه، أما العمل الآخر فهو وضع علامة عليه. أتذكر تلك الغدتين التي تقذف سائلا برائحة وكر الثعالب؟ هذا ما يفعله تماما، فهو يرش السائل فوق عدوه، سواء كان إنسان أو حيوان، عندما يفعل ذلك، يحقق إنجازين بوقت واحد، فإذا رش السائل على حيوان مثل الكلاب أو الثعالب أو الذئاب أو ما شابه ذلك، تصبح رائحة الحيوان أشبه برائحة الثعلب، والحيوانات تعرف بأن هذا سيغير رائحتها، وأن عليها تفادي هذه المنطقة، كما أن هذا الحيوان لن ينال من أي حيوان طوال بضعة أيام، أتعرف لماذا؟ لأن الرائحة لا تزول بسهولة، بل ستبقى رائحته على هذا النحو لأربعة أيام أو أكثر، أي أنها كرائحة الظربان، التي تبقى لمدة طويلة، وهي كريهة جدا. يحميه ذلك من الحيوانات الأخرى التي تقول في نفسها أن هذه منطقة خطيرة يجب ألا يقتربون منها. التأثير الآخر هو أن الرائحة كريهة وقوية جدا لدرجة الحيوان الذي يمسك به يطلق سراحه ويبتعد فورا عنه. لنفترض أن شخصا مثلك أراد الاحتفاظ به في المنزل كحيوان أليف، ستقرر فورا التخلص منه لأنك لا تريد حيوانا أليف بمثل هذه الرائحة في البيت، وحين تتركه يفر هاربا.*
*وإذا أمسك به حيوان يريده كوجبة غداء، فما أن يرشه بتلك الرائحة الكريهة حتى يقرر الحيوان التخلي عنه لأنه لم يعد يجد الشهية التي تجعله يأكل حيوانا بهذه الرائحة. أي أن الرائحة الكريهة التي تصدر عن الغدتين تساعده على الفرار من أعدائه. أي أنه يتمتع باسم غير اعتيادي وبأسلوب غير اعتيادي للتخلص من المخاطر. ذلك أنه يطلق رائحة كريهة تجبر الجميع على تركه وشأنه. *
*=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن إلى حية جميلة جدا، ولكنها في الوقت نفسه بالغة الخطورة، وهي تسمى نحاسية الرأس، وهي تسمية شديدة الوضوح إذا تأملنا جيدا في أعلى رأسها الذي يميل إلى اللون النحاسي اللامع، حتى أنه يوحي برأس سهم نحاسي قديم.*
*لدى النحاسية مجموعة أسماء أخرى يعرفها الناس بها، وهي من أقارب قطنية الفم ومائية ماكيسون، حتى أن الناس يعتادون على تسمية قطنية الفم ونحاسية الرأس بماكيسون. وللتميز بينهما يسمون قطنية الفم التي تعيش بين البحيرات والأنهر والبرك المائية، يسمونها مائية ماكيسون، أما نحاسية الرأس التي تسكن في الغابات وأعالي الجبال فيسمونها بأفعى ماكيسون الجلية. *
*وهكذا أطلق على الثعبان اسما جديدا لمجرد صلة القرابة بينه وبين قطنية الفم ومائية ماكيسون. كما تعرف النحاسية بأسماء أخرى كما هو حال الصِّل، وهو لقب يطلقه الناس على جميع الثعابين السامة و بالتالي نجد أن هذه الأفعى تحمله أحيانا. كما يسمونها أحيانا بمستديرة الرأس، لأن رأسها شبه دائري الشكل إلى حد ما. وأحيانا ما يسمونها بالمناوبة، ذلك تيمنا بحكايات تقول بأنها كانت تتنقل دوما برفقة المجلجلة، وهكذا كان الاعتقاد السائد يعتبر أن النحاسية أشبه بمستكشفة طليعية أو مرافقة لمجلجلة. أي أنها تسير أمام المجلجلة وتبحث عن الطعام والشراب والمأوى لها، وإذا كان هناك خطر ما، تعود النحاسية إلى المجلجلة كي تحذرها منه، والحقيقة أن هذا ليس صحيحا. *
*من المحتمل جدا أن تجد نحاسية الرأس والمجلجلة تسكنان في المنطقة نفسها، أما السبب في ذلك فهو وفرة الطعام والمأوى في تلك المنطقة. أما أن تتعاون النحاسية أو تعمل مع المجلجلة فهذه مسألة عارية عن الصحة تماما. بل يشبه الأمر إقامة الثعابين النحاسية في المنطقة نفسها، وقد تجد أعدادا كبيرة تسكن في زاوية صغيرة، عادة ما قد تجدها فوق غابة مرتفعة على الجزء الجنوبي منها الذي هو منطقتها المفضلة، ولكن رغم أنها قد تسكن بأعداد كبيرة في زاوية صغيرة، إلا أنها لا تتعاون في معا، على غرار قطعان السباع أو الذئاب التي تصطاد الفريسة معا وتتقاسم الطعام نفسه فهي لا تفعل ذلك، فإذا حصلت أي منها على فريسة تبتلعها كاملة دون أن تتقاسمها مع أحد. كما أنها لا تدافع عن نفسها كجماعة أو تحذر بعضها البعض، أبدا، فهي لا تفعل شيئا بشكل مشترك، باستثناء موسم التوالد أو موسم النزول إلى الجحور مع حلول موسم الشتاء. ولكن عندما تنزل إلى الجحور لا يقتصر ذلك على الأفاعي النحاسية بل جميع الأفاعي دون استثناء بما في ذلك المجلجلة والبوا والمائية وكل الثعابين التي تسكن في تلك المنطقة. أي أن نحاسية الرأس لا تتنقل أو تفعل شيئا مع أي ثعبان آخر، رغم أنها قد تتواجد مع ثعابين أخرى في منطقة واحدة. *
*تنتمي نحاسية الرأس إلى فصيلة فايبر بيت، مع أنها ليست كبيرة، علما أن قريبتها مائية ماكيسون تعتبر سمينة وثقيلة الوزن أما النحاسية فعلى خلاف ذلك تعتبر نحيلة ورشيقة جدا، كما أنها ليست طويلة فهي لا تتعدى الثلاثة أقدام كمعدل عام، أو أربعة أقدام في الحد الأقصى، قد تصل إلى أربعة أقدام ولكن ليس هناك الكثير منها بهذا الحجم. أي أنها عضو صغير من عائلة بيت فايبر.*
*إذا تأملنا جيدا بنحاسية الرأس سنلاحظ أنها من الأفاعي الجميلة جدا، فهي مرقطة بألوان رائعة ولون رأسها النحاسي جميل جدا، أي أنها جذابة فعلا، كما أنها تتمتع بأكثر الألوان وقائية بين الثعابين على الإطلاق، قد تقول الآن بأنه من السهل مشاهدتها هناك، ولكن إذا ما بدأت تتخفى بين أوراق الشجر الجافة وفي الحفر، سوف تختفي تماما، لتصعب رؤيتها جدا.*
*والآن كيف لنحاسية الرأس أن تدافع عن نفسها إذا هاجمها عدو ما برأيك؟ لا شك أنها تتمتع بألوان تساعدها على التمويه والاختفاء جيدا، ولكن إذا تمكن عدو من رؤيتها، ماذا يمكنها أن تفعل؟ إنها من الأفاعي السامة من فصيلة بيت فايبر، لديها أنياب كي تلسع بها، ومع ذلك فهي لا تهاجم مباشرة بل تحاول إخافته وردعه، فترفع رأسها في الهواء وتنفث في وجهه وتلوح بذيلها بسرعة، ليصدر عنه صوت مخيف شبيه جدا بذيل المجلجلة، ثم يهاجم عدوه مرة بعد أخرى ضمن محاولات الترهيب المتكررة، ما يخيف الكثير من الحيوانات المعادية ويجبرها على الرحيل. أما إن لم يرحل وأصر على البقاء، تلسعه عدى مرات. ولكن هذه الأفعى غريبة الأطوار، فهي تلسع وتتراجع إلى الوراء، ثم تلسع مرة أخرى وتتراجع من جديد، وهي تحاول الفرار. أي أنها كلما تلسع العدو وكلما قامت بمهاجمته، تكرر محاولة الرحيل، تكرر محاولة الفرار، أي أنها تمضي الوقت وهي تسعى للانسحاب رغم أنها تعارك. أي أن أحدا لن يتعرض للسعات نحاسية الرأس المتكررة إلا إذا حاصرها، ولا أرى أن هذه فكرة ذكية على الإطلاق، فإذا تعرض أحد للسعاته، من الأجدر به أن يرحل في الاتجاه ، لا أن يحاصره. *
*أي أن النحاسية بارعة في التخلص من عدوها بالتمويه والتهديد ولسعاتها السامة، كما أـنها بارعة في استعمال أنيابها وسمها لصيد الفريسة التي تأكلها، وهي غريبة السلوك في هذا المجال أيضا، لأنها تغير أنواع وجباتها على مدار العام، ففي الربيع عادة ما تتغذى على العصافير، أما في الصيف فتفضل أكل الجرذ والفئران، وفي الخريف تأكل الضفادع. أما في الشتاء حين تلجأ إلى السبات فهي لا تأكل شيئا على الإطلاق. المهم أن في تغيير أنواع الطعام على هذا النحو بعض الغرابة. ولكنها تغير أيضا ساعات العمل والنشاط، فعندا يكون المناخ حارا، تنشط في ساعات الليل، أما في أيام المناخ البارد فهي تخرج خلال النهار، لأنها تجد سهولة أكبر في الحركة في المناخ الدافئ. أي أنها من الأفاعي المتأقلمة جدا مع الظروف المناخية المتوفرة والمحيطة بها، كما توافقني بأنها جميلة جدا، وخطيرة جدا في الوقت نفسه، لهذا يمكن أن نتأمل بها على ألا نقترب كثيرا منها، لأن في ذلك خطورة جادة.*
*=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن على سحلية غريبة الشكل، تسمى بالسحلية المزخرفة، وهي تسكن في غينيا الجديدة في أستراليا، وهي جزء من فصيلة تعرف بسحالي الأغاميد، وهي فصيلة تتميز بالغرابة لأن فيها الكثير من التنوع، لنوضح أولا أنها ليست من السحالي الكبيرة، فقلما يتعدى طولها الثلاثة أقدام، أي أنها صغيرة نسبيا، وهي تكثر أيضا في جنوب شرق آسيا وفي أستراليا غينيا الجديدة، وفي ذلك الجزء من العالم إجمالا، ويبدو أنها النقيض ألاخر للإغوانة التي في أمريكا، على اعتبار أن الإغوانا تعيش في مناطق مشابهة وهي تتمتع بالتشابه في أسلوب حياتها أيضا، إلا أن نوعي السحالي يعيشان في مناطق مختلفة من العالم. *
*يعرف عن سحالي أغاميد أنها تنشط خلال النهار، وهي صغيرة الحجم كما قلت، وفيها الكثير من التنوع أيضا.سنبدأ أولا بالتحدث عن سحالي أغاميد أولا لنمعن النظر بعدها في السحلية المزخرفة التي معنا هنا.*
*لنوضح أولا أن هناك مجموعة من سحالي الأغاميد التي تسمى السحالي الطائرة، لا يعني ذلك أنها تحلق في الهواء بل تسقط من الشجر على الأرض وكأنها في مظلة، وهي تعتمد في ذلك على جلدها الذي يتسع بشكل محدد أثناء نزلها عن الشجر ما يوحي بأنها تسقط بالمظلة من الجو أو بالشمسية على وجه التشابه أيضا. يتراوح طولها بين عشرة وثمانية عشر إنشا وهي تتغذى على الحشرات.*
*يسمى النوع الثاني من الأغاميد بسحالي الشجر، وهي تسكن فوق أغصان الشجر حيث تقفز وتتنقل من شجرة إلى أخرى، وكأنها مجموعة قرود تقفز وتلعب فوق أغصان الشجر. الغريب في شأن سحالي الشجر هو أنها تغير لون رأسها، علما أن لونها أخضر براق، بينما يتلون رأسها بين الأخضر البراق والأصفر والبرتقالي والأحمر. أي أنها سحال جميلة، والأجمل من ذلك هو أنها تبدل ألوان رأسها بسهولة، كما أنها تعيش على أكل الحشرات كما تفعل السحالي الطائرة. *
*سنتعرف على مجموعة أخرى من سحالي أغاميد التي تسمى ذات الحراشف الناعمة، التي لا تسكن على الشجر ولا تحلق بل تعيش على الأرض حيث تحفر فيها وتسكن الجحور، كما أنها لا تأكل الحشرات وحدها بل تفضل النباتات والحشرات معا. وهنا بدأ يظهر بعض التنوع في هذه العائلة، التي تنتمي إليها أيضا سحلية إصبع القدم، يمكن أن نرى بوضوح هنا أن رأسه يشبه إصبع القدم. تسكن هذه السحلية في المناطق الجافة والقاحلة، وهي تمضي الوقت في حفر تحت رمال الساخنة، كما أن سحلية إصبع القدم تتمع بفكين قويين وهي تدافع عن نفسها بالعض الشديد، كما أن قوة فكيها تكفي لتحطيم أقسى قشرة للتنبول، علما أن للتنبول قشرة بالغة القشر كالحجر كما قد يعرف البعض. *
*هناك مجموعة أخرى من سحالي الأغاميد، بدل أن تسكن في الصحارى الجافة، فهي تعيش في الماء، ويسمونها السحالي المائية، وهي من كبار هذه العائلة حجما حتى أن طولها قد يصل أحيانا إلى ثلاثة أقدام، لديها ذيل رقيق طويل تعتمد عليه في السباحة. أي أنها بارعة في السباحة وفي العدو أيضا، وهي عندما تركض، تقفز بسرعة هائلة، لدرجة أنها تستقيم تماما وتعدو على قوائمها الخلفية. وهذا تنوع آخر في هذه الفصيلة.*
*ينتمي إلى هذه العائلة أيضا سحلية ذيل الشوك، وهي تسكن في المناطق الجافة والحارة، بل تحب المناخ الساخن جدا التي تعانق التسعين درجة أو أكثر من ذلك بقليل. وهي لا تتغذى على الحشرات، مع أنها قد تأكل بعضها بين الحين والآخر ولكنها تتغذى بشكل رئيسي على النباتات، ومن هنا تحصل على الماء بتناولها الخضرة المليئة بالعصارة. *
*لدينا سحلية أخرى سنتعرف إليها قبل أن نلقي الضوء على السحلية المزخرفة، وهي تسمى بالسحلية الشائكة، لا شك أن هناك تشابه كبير بين هذه وسحلية القرون التي تكثر جنوب غرب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهي مغطاة بالقرون في جميع أنحاء جسمها. تعيش السحلية الشائكة على أكل النمل، وهي تستهلك ألف نملة خلال وجبة واحدة. فإذا أردت الاحتفاظ بسحلية كهذه عليك أن تمتلك مزرعة نمل تعمل وقتا إضافيا. *
*يمكن أن نرى بوضوح أكثر بأن فصيلة أغاميد للسحالي متنوعة جدا، ولكن عودة إلى السحلية المزخرفة هذه، التي هي صغيرة ونحيلة جدا تمضي غالبية وقتها في تسلق الأشجار لأنها بارعة جدا في ذلك، وبما أنها ليست كبيرة فهي لا تستطيع مقاتلة الحيوانات الأخرى، وهي تتغذى على الحشرات ما يعني أنها لن تقاتل للحصول على الطعام أيضا. ولكن لهذه السحلية كثير من الحيوانات التي تسعى لأكلها، فكيف لها أن تتخلص من أعدائها وهي لا تتقن القتال وبالتالي لا تستطيع اللجوء إليه، كما أن هناك العديد من الحيوانات الأسرع منها في العدو فوق الشجر، وإليك ما تفعله.*
*إنها تخيف أعدائها وترهبهم ولديها طريقة غريبة للقيام بذلك. فهي تنتظر حتى يصبح الحيوان أمامها مباشرة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى، وحينها تفتح فمها على وسعه وفي الوقت نفسه يمكن أن ترى أن رأسها محاط بطبقة جلدية دائرية، تنصبها على هذا النحو. نعلم بأنها تعيش كحيوان أليف منذ بعض الوقت ولم تتمرس على ذلك بعد، ولكن هذا ما تفعله تقريبا بعد أن تفتح فمها على وسعه فتوحي وكأن شخصا فتح شمسية في وجهك فجأة، ما يثير الخوف ويرهب أي كان. تذكر أن هذه السحلية تسكن في أعالي الشجر، وعندما تفعل ذلك فجأة لا يجد الحيوان الذي يطاردها خيارا آخر سوى القفز نحو الخلف، وعادة ما يقع من على الشجرة. أي أن هذه طريقة رائعة لهذه السحالي كي تهرب من أعدائها، ذلك أنها تلجأ إلى ترهيبهم، وحتى إن لم تسقط على الأرض أحيانا ما تتراجع وتفكر في التخلص من هذه السحلية المجنونة فعلا، والمفاجأة المخيفة التي واجهتهم في تلك اللحظة، ما يعني أنها تخيف غالبية لحيوانات التي تطاردها على هذا النحو. لا شك أنك توافقني بأن فصيلة أغاميد للسحالي تتمتع بتنوع كبير جدا، فيها أشكال مختلفة من السحالي المخيفة والغريبة الأشكال، ولا شك أننا سنعاود التحدث عن سحالي أغاميد في المستقبل.*​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

القرود الذهبيه الصينيه​ 







​ 
لقد جذبت القرود الذهبية انتباه العديد من الباحثين منذ أن ظهرت في المرة الأولى عام 1880 وعلى الرغم من شهرتها لا يمكن إيجادها ودراستها في الغابة فهي تعيش في مناطق نائية وعلى الرحلات الاستشكافية أن تكون منظمة ومجهزة لمواجهة الظروف المناخية القاسية.و من الأسباب التي تجعل ملاحقة القرود الذهبية أمراً صعباً للغاية السرعة الكبيرة والرشاقة التي تتميز بهما هذه القرود وهي تتنتقل ما بين الأشجار فهي لا تكاد تنزل أبداً على الأرض.وقد ازداد عدد القرود الذهبية الصينية هنا من 500 إلى أكثر من 1300 بعد تأسيس محمية " شن نونغ جيا " الطبيعية

انواع القرود الذهبية الصينية
يوجد في الصين أربع عشرة فصيلةً من القرود، وهي نسبة مرتفعة في بلد معتدل الحرارة كالصين، ولكن من النادر جداً رؤية القرود التي تعيش في الغابات، إنما من الشائع رؤيتها في حدائق الحيوانات، في بعض مناطق الصين يبذل العلماء جهوداً كثيرة لدراسة هذه الحيوانات دراسة أوسع وأشمل​ 

مكان عيش القرود الذهبية الصينية
تعيش القرود الذهبية في أعالي الجبال، وتوجد أيضاً في الغابات التي ترتفع ثلاثة آلاف وخمسمائة متر فوق سطح البحر، وهي تعيش ضمن مجموعات مؤلفة من الأسر، يرأس كلاً منها ذكرٌ مسيطر، وإلى جانبه خمس إناث وعدد من الصغار، يتراوح عدد أعضاء الأسرة الواحدة من عشرين قرداً إلى ثلاثمائة قرد​ 
التناول عند القرود الذهبية الصينية
في الجبال تتناول القرود عدداً كبيراً من النباتات ذات الفوائد الطبية، لكن العلماء لا يعرفون فيما إذا كانت القرود تتناولها لأنها تجد طعمها لذيذاً أم لأنها على علم بالفوائد العلاجية التي تنطوي عليها​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

ذات الشامة​ 






*رأيت أن نبدأ بالتعرف إلى هذه الأفعى، التي تسكن في المناطق الجنوب شرقية من الولايات المتحدة، يمكن أن نجدها تحديدا في أرجاء ميرواند، نزولا إلى الشواطئ الأطلسية، وصولا إلى شواطئ ولاية فلوريدا، علما أنها لا تصل إلى نهاية الشواطئ بل عند أول الخليج. كما يمكن العثور عليها في غرب ألاباما وأرجاء تينيسي، وهي واحدة من أفراد عائلة الأفعى الملكة، إذا تأملت بها يمكن أن ترى بأنها ليست من الأفاعي الشرقية، كما أنها ليست من أفاعي السلسلة، كما أنها طبعا ليست من الأفاعي القرمزية. بل يسمونها أفعى الملة ذات الشامة. قد يتساءل بعضكم ولكن لماذا يسمونها ذات الشامة؟ حسنا لنتأمل بها جيدا، لنبدأ أولا من الرأس، وفي الجسم، وذيلها تحت، لننظر إلى بطنها، وملامحها، كلا، ليس في جسمها أي شامة تذكر. ليس على الإطلاق. قد يقول البعض أنها لم تحمل هذا الاسم لهذا النوع من الشامات، وهذا صحيح، فهي تحمل اسم حيوان صغير يسكن تحت الأرض، وهو يسمى الشامة، وهذه الثعابين تمضي غالبية وقتها تحت الأرض أيضا، لهذا يسمونها ذات الشامة، يجب أن نعلم بأن هذه الأفعى صغيرة جدا بعد، ولكن عادة ما يتراوح طولها بين ثلاثين وأربعين إنش، حتى أنها قد تبلغ أحيانا أربعة أقدام. أي أنها من الحجم العادي كأفعى الملكة. *
*ولكنها أحيانا ما تحمل اسما آخر، فهناك من يلقبها أفعى الملكة البنية. مع أن هذا اللقب أربكني حين سمعته لأول مرة، فتساءلت كيف يسمونها بنية؟ لا شك أن فيها بعض اللون البني ولكن أنظر إلى كل تلك البقع على ظهرها وجانبيها وفي كل مكان، وجميعها بقع بنية داكنة، فقلت في نفسي من الأجدر تسميتها بذات البقع البنية أو ذات الرقع البنية، أو شيء من هذا القبيل يوضح الأمر أكثر. ولكنهم أرادوا أن يطلقوا عليها اسم أفعى الملكة البنية فقط. السبب الرئيسي الذي جعلهم يطلقون عليها هذا الاسم هو أنه إذا تأملت بهذه البقع، عندما تتقدم الحية بالسن، تتضح ألوانها تدريجيا، ويصبح لون جسمها داكنا، وعندما يكتمل نضوجها، تتخلص من البقع كليا، لتصبح أفعى ملكة بنية، أي أن الاسم يليق بها تماما. ولكنها ستبقى معروفة باسم ذات الشامة، لأنها تعشق الحفر تحت الأرض. *
*حسنا والآن لإشباع فضول البعض فقط حدث يوما ما أن جلس أحدهم مع هذه الثعابين بعد أن جمع حشدا كبيرا منها، وأخذ يعد البقع التي على جسمها، لا أعرف لماذا فعل ذلك، ولكن هذا ما حدث وقد تبين له أن لديها خمس وخمسون بقعة في جميع أنحاء الجسم، لهذا إذا رأيتها يوما وأردت أن تعد البقع تأكد مما إذا كانت خمس وخمسون هذا هو العدد التقريبي مع أنها تزيد أحيانا ولكن هذا هو المعدل. *
*لا شك أن هذه تنتمي إلى فصيلة أفعى الملكة. إذا ما هو الطعام الذي تتناوله برأيك؟ بما أنها تنتمي إلى هذه الفصيلة فمن الطبيعي جدا أن تتغذى على الثعابين، بالطبع، فهي تحب طعم الثعابين، إلى جانب ذلك فهي تحب أن تأكل ثعابين ذات الشامة مثلها، وترى أنها لذيذة الطعم، لهذا يمكن أن تأكل أمها وأبوها وأخيها وأختها وأطفالها وأحفادها وأجداد أجداده إذا عثر عليهم. أي أنها تأكل جميع أنواع ذات الشامة، دون أن تكترث إن كانت من أقاربها، علما أنها لا تعرف ذلك بالطبع، وأعتقد أن الأمر سواء بالنسبة لها، فهي تحب طعم الثعابين مع أنها تأكل حيوانات أخرى أيضا، فكثيرا ما تتغذى على الفئران والسحالي وحتى على الضفادع إذا توفرت إلى ما هنالك.. ولكن أكثر ما تحب أكله هي الثعابين. *
*والآن أين تعتقد أنه بالإمكان العثور على ذات الشامة؟ كثيرا ما يمكن العثور عليها بين أخشاب الشجر القديمة، ولكن الأماكن المفضلة بالنسبة لها هي حقول المزارع، إلى جانب الحقول المزروعة الأخرى أو الحقول الفارغة، فهي تحب المراعي، أو أماكن أشبه بالمروج، حتى أنك يمكن أن تعثر عليها أيضا في في الحدائق المنزلية ضمن مناطق سكنية.*
*نعلم أنها تمضي خمس وتسعون بالمائة من وقتها تحت الأرض، وهي لا تخرج من جحورها إلا عندما ينهمر المطر غزيرا فتمتلئ الجحور بالماء، فتجبر على الخروج منها كي لا تغرق في الوحل، أي أن هذه هي اللحظة المناسبة التي يمكن أن تشاهد فيها. *
*ماذا تفعل هذه الثعابين للتخلص من أعدائها؟ قد يتساءل البعض ومن أين لها الأعداء وهي تمضي غالبية وقتها تحت الأرض؟ ولكن عدوها الوحيد، يسكن تحت الأرض. هل تعرف من هو؟ إنه أفعى الملة ذات الشامة أيضا، بلا شك، فإذا التقت بأفعى مثلها تماما، وكان حجمها أكبر، ستأكل الأفعى الأخرى، وإذا كانت الأخرى أكبر، ستأكلها. بلا شك هذا هو الحال بين هذه الثعابين، وعليها أن تتنبه من أمثالها كعدو رئيسي لها. أما عدوها الآخر فهو فوق سطح الأرض، ولكنه ليس حيوان، كلا، بل هو المحراث. قد يتساءل البعض أي محراث؟ تعلم بأن الفلاح يستعمل المحراث لحرث أرضه قبل أن يزرعها، وهو أداة حادة جدا تقلب سطح التربة. فإذا كان الثعبان يزحف تحت التربة، ليعبر المحراث من هناك، يمكن أن يقطعه نصفين. *
*هل تعلم ماذا يحدث لنجم البحر إذا قطعته نصفين؟ يتحول إلى نجمتي بحر بصحة وعافية.*
*هل تعرف ما يصيب ذات الشامة إذا قطعتها نصفين، تموت على الفور مقطوعة نصفين. لا يمكنها أن تعيش بعد ذلك، أما إذا انقطع ذيلها فحسب، فالأمر يختلف، يمكنها العيش على هذا الحال، كأي شخص فقد أحد أطرافه، ولكن إذا ما قطه من النصف، هل سيحيى؟ لا يمكن، وهذا حال الثعبان، فإذا ما قطعت من النصف، ستموت في الحال، لهذا فالمحراث يشكل خطورة عليه. ما يجعله يسكن في حقول المزارع هو وفرة الأطعمة فيها، ولكنه مكان خطير وقد يكون أكثر أمنا إذا سكن في المراعي والمروج، وحتى في الحديقة الخلفية، حيث لا يمكن أن يقطعه المحراث. *
*=-=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن إلى هذه السحلية التي تعيش في جنوب المكسيك وفي غرب تكساس وفي أرياف مكسيكو. وهي تسمى سحلية شوك التصدع. لا شك أنك ترى بوضوح سبب هذه التسمية من خلال الأشواك المنتشرة في جميع أرجاء جسمه، على رأسه وظهره وقوائمه وحتى فوق ذيله، هي أشواك حادة منتشرة في كل مكان فوق جسمه. *
*تنتمي هذه السحلية إلى فصيلة السحالي الرشيقة، التي تتمتع بتنوع فريد بين أفرادها. إذ يمكن أن ترى بعض هؤلاء يسكن على مستويات تحت سطح البحر، كما يسكن بعضهم الآخر، على ارتفاع ثلاثة عشر ألف قدم فوق سطح البحر. أي فوق جبال ترتفع لبضعة أميال. وهذا فارق كبير. يمكن أن نجد بعضها يسكن في غابات المطر، وبعضها الآخر في الصحاري القاحلة، كما تنتشر فوق الجبال المغطاة بالأشجار، أي أنها تسكن في ظروف بيئية متنوعة جدا. *
*تنجب بعض السحالي الرشيقة صغارها أحياء، أما البعض الآخر فيضع البيض. كما يمضي بعضها حياته فوق الشجر، بينما يعيش البعض الآخر تحت الأرض، أي أن هناك تنوع كبير في هذه العائلة، أما هذه الرشيقة الشائكة، أو المتصدعة الشائكة كما يقال، هي واحدة من أكبر سحالي هذه العائلة، حتى أن طولها أحيانا قد تصل إلى أحد عشر إنش ونصف. ما يجعلها من كبار هذه العائلة، رغم أن نصف طولها ذيل، ولكن هذا حجم لا بأس به.*
*ما هو المكان الذي تعيش فيه الشائكة المتصدعة؟ عادة ما تسكن في الصحاري الحارة والساخنة والقاحلة، وكثيرا ما يتواجد بين الصخور والنتوء الصخرية، وتحديدا في المناطق المرتفعة منها. المهم أن تكون هذه المرتفعات مغطاة بالصخور، وهناك عدة أنواع من الصخور التي تنتشر فيها فقد تكون كلسية أو بركانية أو غيرها، هذه هي طبيعة المنطقة التي يسكن فيها. *
*بما أن هذه السحلية تسكن في الصحاري قد يراهن أحدكم على أنها تنشط ليلا، لأن المناخ حار جدا في النهار، لهذا تخرج في الليل، ولكن كلا، بل بالعكس، فهي تنشط في النهار فقط، أما في الليل فهي تمضي الوقت بين تصدعات الصخور في الحفر تحت الأرض، ومن هنا جاء لقب المتصدعة في اسمها، إلى جانب الشائكة بالطبع. المهم أنها عند بزوغ الفجر تخرج من التصدعات ، وتستلقي فوق إحدى الصخور الكبيرة جدا، لتستحم بأشعة الشمس حتى يسخن جسمها تماما وهي تحب ذلك، إذا تأملت بها عبر مسافة يمكن أن ترى الكثير منها منتشر فوق الصخور، ولكن ما أن تقترب منها، حتى تختفي، طبعا لا تتحول إلى دخان، بل من المحتمل جدا أن تكون قد عادت إلى الثقوب والتصدعات الصخرية، ولكن لا، فهذه السحالي تحب مشاكسة أعدائها، لهذا فهي تذهب إلى الجانب الآخر من الصخرة، وتختبئ هناك بانتظار وصول العدو إليها، عندما يكون العدو أمام الصخرة، تختبئ خلفها، وحين يأتي العدو إلى الخلف، تذهب إلى الأمام، وعندما يعود إلى الأمام تذهب هي إلى الخلف، من الأمام إلى الخلف باستمرارية دائمة دون أن يرى أحدهما الآخر، وكأنك أمام مسرحية متلفزة حيث يدخل ويخرج الممثلون، دون أن يرى أحدهما الآخر. من المحتمل أن تتعب السحلية من الأمر أو أن يفز العدو من فوق الصخرة، أو شيء من هذا القبيل حينها تدخل في تصدع الصخور، ثم تنفخ نفسها بالكامل، لا أعني حتى ينفجر وتتناثر أجزاء السحلية وأشواكها في كل مكان كلا، بل أعني أنه ينتفخ كالبالون، وعندها يعلق تماما في نتوء ذلك التصدع الصخري. يمكن لهذه السحلية أن تبقى هناك لفترة طويلة وهي تستنشق بعض الهواء بين الحين والآخر لتزداد انتفاخا وبالتالي تعلقا في الصخرة حتى يعجز أي حيوان من إخراجها من هناك. ينطبق هذا تحديدا على الصخور البركانية، التي عادة ما لا تتميز بالثقوب، لهذا تغرز السحلية هذه الأشواك في الصخور البركانية حتى تعجز العصي عن إخراجها، لأنها ستعلق تماما بصلابة كاملة، هذه طريقة مناسبة للخلاص ولكن ماذا إن أمسك بها أحد قبل الدخول إلى التصدع؟ إذا تمكن من الإمساك بها وحاول أن يأكلها، ما أن يضعها في فمه، حتى يواجه المشاكل، أعني الحيوان المعادي للسحلية. هل ترى هذه الأشواك؟ إنها صلبة وحادة ومدببة، لهذا ليس من السهل على أي كان ملامستها من الممكن جدا أن تجرح فمه ولسانه، ما يتسبب في إفلات السحلية على الفور وعودتها إلى التصدع مرة أخرى، حيث تنتفخ وتنتظر محاولته الأخرى إذا أراد ذلك.*
*ما هي الأطعمة التي تعيش عليها هذه السحالي في تلك المناطق القاحلة التي تسكنها؟ لا شك أنها تتغذى على أنواع مختلفة من الأطعمة، فهي تأكل اللحوم والأعشاب، أي أنها لا تقتصر على نوع واحد، فبالنسبة للحوم تتغذى على الحشرات، أما من النباتات فهي تأكل أوراق وبراعم النباتات. بما أن المناطق التي تسكنها جرداء قاحلة فيها أزمة من الأطعمة، لهذا تتغذى على أنواع مختلفة جدا منها دون تردد. أي أن هذه السحالي قادرة على العيش في ظروف لا يمكن للكثير من الحيوانات أن تبقى على قيد الحياة.*
*=-=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن إلى حية كبيرة، وهي من أفراد عائلة البوا العاصرة، تنتشر البوا العصرة في عدة أماكن، فهي تتواجد في أمريكا الجنوبية وفي أمريكا الوسطى، وفي بعض مناطق أمريكا الشمالية، حتى أن هناك نوع من البوا العاصرة التي تنتشر في أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وحتى في آسيا. أما هذه البوا فلا تسكن هناك، بل في إحدى جزر بحر الكاريبي، وهي تسمى البوا الكوبية، إذا أين تسكن برأيك؟ طبعا! في جزيرة كوبا، ولكن هذا ليس المكان الوحيد الذي تجد فيه البوا الكوبية، لأنها تنتشر في جزيرة أخرى تعرف بجزيرة الصنوبر. *
*تعتبر البوا الكوبية جزء من مجموعة ثعابين البوا العاصرة، التي تسمى إبيكراتيس، التي تجتمع على عدة مزايا مشتركة، أولا أنها من البوا العاصرة الحقيقية، أي أنها تصطاد الحيوانات التي تأكلها بالالتفاف حول جسمها وعصرها حتى تعجز عن التنفس وتموت فتبتلعها. الميزة الأخرى التي تجمع بين البوا العاصرة، هي أنها تنجب صغارها أحياء، أي أنها لا تضع البيض، والميزة الأخرى التي تجمعها هو جلدها الجميل جدا. قد ينظر إليها البعض قائلا أنها لا تبدو جميلة بالنسبة له، ولكني إذا وضعتها تحت الإنارة يمكن أن ترى جمال ألوانها المميزة، خصوصا وأنها تنعكس أشكالا عبر حراشفها تحت الضوء، خصوصا إذا كانت تحت أشعة شمس ساطعة، يمكن حينها أن ترى ألوان ساطعة بين أبيض وأحمر وأخضر تنعكس منها لتبدو جميلة جدا. *
*لا شك أن البوا الكوبية هي واحدة من أكبر ثعابين مجموعة إبيكراتيس، إذ أن طولها يتراوح بين تسعة و عشرة أقدام، إلا أنها قد تصل أحيانا إلى أربعة عشر قدم. أي أنها كبيرة فعلا، هذا ما يجعل البوا الكوبية الأكبر على الإطلاق ضمن مجوعتها ولا أتحدث هنا عن مجموعات أخرى بل تلك الموجودة في جزيرة كوبا. أي أنها عملاقة جدا في تلك الجزيرة.*
*يعيش هذا الثعبان في ظروف متنوعة ضمن الجزيرة، من بينها مناطق غابات المطر الشبيهة بالأدغال، كما يمكن العثور عليها أيضا في مزارع قصب السكر. مع بداية الخمسينات بدأت الحكومة الكوبية تركز محور اقتصادها على زراعة قصب السكر، ما تسبب بوجود مساحات شاسعة جدا من مزارع قصب السكر في جزيرة كوبا، لهذا تكثر هذه الثعابين في مزارع قصب السكر إلى جانب غابات المطر، لماذا مزارع قصب السكر؟ لأنها مليئة بالجرذ والفئران، بل هناك الملايين منها، لهذا فهي أماكن مناسبة جدا لهذه البوا الكوبية التي يمكن أن تتغذى عليها طوال الوقت، لا شك أنها تأكل الجرذ والفئران، إلا أنها ليست غذائها المفضل الذي تحب أن تأكله باستمرار. فالمعروف عن هذه الثعابين أنها شجرية، أي أنها تمضي الكثير من الوقت فوق الأشجار، ولكن الجرذ والفئران لا تكثر فوق الأشجار. إذا ما هي الأشياء التي تعثر عليه هناك إذا؟ قد يفكر بعضكم أنه يأكل الإغوانا. هذا صحيح فهي تكثر فوق الأشجار وهي بعض مما تأكله البوا هناك، ولكن ماذا أيضا عن العصافير؟ طبعا هناك الكثير من العصافير فوق الأشجار، ولكن هل تعتقد أنها من أطعمته المفضلة؟ كلا، لنحاول مرة أخرى. تصطاد هذه الثعابين الحيوانات التي تحب أن تأكلها في الليل، في الظلام. ما هي الحيوانات التي تكثر فوق الأشجار في الظلام التي يمكنه اصطيادها؟ إنه الخفاش. بلا شك، فهي تحب أكل الخفاش، تماما كتلك التي يسمونها الوطاويط تظهر في أفلام مصاص الدماء. لا شك أن الخفاش هو طعامه المفضل فعلا، وهو أكثر ما يأكله بين الحيوانات الأخرى. ولكن كيف لهذا الثعبان أن يصطاد الخفاش؟ خصوصا وأن الظلام الحالك لا يمكنه من رؤيته، ولا يمكنه سماعه لأنه أصم، هل يستخدم لسانه في ذلك؟ بلا شك، فلسانه يحدد ما إذا كان هناك خفاش في مكان قريب. لا بأس بذلك، ولكن لسانه لا يحدد مكان الخفاش قد يسعى إليه. ولا يمكن أن يفتح فمه ويقفله طوال الليل على أمل أن يعلق به الخفاش، لا جدوى من ذلك. وهكذا فهو يعتمد على ثقبين في وسط الوجه وهي تسمى بيتس. وهي تعمل كحاسة للحرارة، تحدد مكان وجود حيوانات ذات الدم الحار مثل الخفاش من سخونة جسمه، نعلم أن هذه الثقوب موجودة لدى المجلجلة، كما هي موجودة لدى بعض البوا العاصرة، وهكذا يعثر الثعبان على الخفاش ذات الدم الحار، أي أنه مجهز جدا للقبض على الخفاش، فهو ينتظر اقتراب الجسم الحار لينقض عليه فجأة، وينال منه.*
*والآن كيف لهذا الثعبان أن يدافع عن نفسه حيال أعدائه؟ هناك طريقة محددة لديه، وهي العض، ولا شك أن لسعاته قوية، أعرف ذلك عن خبرة، وخصوصا هذا الثعبان، لقد عض إصبعي مرة، يبدو أنه كان جائعا فاعتقد بأن إصبعي أشبه بالفأر فعضه. لهذا أؤكد لك بأن عضته مؤلمة جدا، خصوصا وأن أسنانه طويلة وحادة جدا. عندما غرز أنيابه في إصبعي علقت يومها في اللحم ما جعلني أبذل جهدا في تخليصه ولم تكن تجربة سهلة لم أستطع انتزاع فمه مباشرة بل كان علي أن أخلص أسنانه العالقة في اللحم، كأسنان الصنارة، كان ذلك مؤلم جدا. إن لم يتنبه المرء للأمر يمكن أن يجرح نفسه عميقا ويؤذي فم الثعبان أيضا، وأنا لا أريد أن يحدث أي من الأمرّين. *
*أي أن هذه الثعابين مجهزة للحصول على غذائها وقادرة على الإمساك بالخفاش، أي أنها متأقلمة جدا على ظروف العيش في جزيرة كوبا.*​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

الأفعى المرجانية​ 







​ 

*سوف نبدأ بإلقاء نظرة على هذا ثعبان جميل. وهو ينتشر في أرجاء الجنوب الشرقي من الولايات المتحدة، يمكن أن تعثر عليه من شمال نزولا كارولينا باتجاه شواطئ الأطلسي جنوبا، وعبر ولاية فلوريدا، وعلى شواطئ الخليج حتى نهر المسيسبي. أعرف أن بعضكم قد يصرخ الآن قائلا: يا إلهي إنه يمسكه في يديه سيواجه مشكلة كبيرة سوف تلسعه وقد تفتك به. أعرف ما تفكر به، أظنك تعتقد بأني أمسك الآن بالثعبان القاتل السام الذي يعرف باسم الأفعى المرجانية. على الإطلاق، لا يمكن أن تكون هذه الأفعى المرجانية، بل هي واحدة من تلك التي تقلد المرجانية، وهي تعرف باسم أفعى الملكة القرمزية، التي تتقن تقليد الأفعى المرجانية ببراعة كبيرة. ولكن رغم التشابه الكبير بينهما هناك فوارق هائلة بين المرجانية والقرمزية. *
*أولا تتسلح المرجانية دائما بالسم وبالأنياب ، وإذا ما لسعت شخصا من المحتمل جدا أن يموت. *
*أما القرمزية التي أمامنا الآن، فهي لا تتسلح بالسم، وليس لها أنياب، وإذا ما لسعت شخصا لا يمكن أن تقتله، ولا يصاب بالمرض، حتى أن لسعتها لا تلحق الأذى. فإذا عضت شخصا كما ترى الآن أنها تعض علي يدي قليلا، لو كانت هذه عضة من المرجانية لا بد أن أذهب فورا إلى المستشفى، أما بعد عضة القرمزية فما على المرء إلا أن يغسل أثر اللسعة بالماء والصابون مع أني لا أرى أثرا واضحا للعضة لأن أسنانها صغيرة بعد. ما عليك إلا أن تضع مضادا للالتهاب وتنسى الأمر تماما، كما أنك لن تشعر بالألم إطلاقا.*
*الفارق الآخر بين المرجانية والقرمزية، هو أن للأولى أنف أسود، أما القرمزية فيمكن أن ترى من خلال هذه بأن لها أنف أحمر على الدوام. ولكن هذه ليست علامة فارقة يمكن من خلالها أن تميز بين المرجانية والقرمزية، لأن لون الألى لا يتضح أحيانا ورغم أن لهذه أنف أحمر إلا أنه قلما يمكن تميز الفارق في الألوان بوضوح تام في الظل، أو في الظلام أو حتى ساعة غروب الشمس، وهي عادة ما تتواجد في أماكن كهذه، فقد يعتقد المرء أن لونه أحمر فعلا ولكن ما أن تمسك بها في يديك حتى تتنبه إلى أن أنفها أسود، سيكون الوقت متأخرا.*
*وحتى في وضح النار عندما تكون الشمس ساطعة وتسبح ألوانها جذابة جدا من الصعب جدا أن نعرف ما إذا كان لون أنفها أحمر أو أسود. حتى وإن كانت تحت أشعة شمس براقة.*
*لدى هذه الثعابين عناصر تمايز أخرى، من أهمها حلقات سوداء وحمراء وصفراء فوق أجسامها، وهذا هو الفارق الذي سيحدد ما إذا كانت مرجانية أم قرمزية وليس الأنف أو الجسم، يمكن أن ترى بأن للقرمزية التي معنا الآن حلقات سوداء وصفراء وسوداء، كالمرجانية أيضا، ولكن في هذه الأخيرة فقط، تتلامس الحلقات الحمراء مع الصفراء، بينما إذا تأملت بالقرمزية ستلاحظ أن هناك حلقات سود بين الحمراء والصفراء. فإذا رأيت الأحمر وع الأصفر، فهي أفعى مرجانية، وإذا رأيت الأسود بين الأحمر والأصفر فإما أن تكون القرمزية أو غيرها من الثعابين التي تقلد المرجانية. هذا هو الفارق بينها.*
*الفارق الآخر بينهما هو أن القرمزية التي هي من الأفاعي الملكية بالطبع، تعتبر من العاصرات، أي أنها تصطاد الحيوان بلف جسمها حوله وتعصره حتى يعجز عن التنفس، فتقرر ابتلاعه بعد أن تفتك به. *
*أما الأفعى المرجانية فهي ليست عاصرة بل تستخدم الأنياب والسم لقتل الحيوانات التي تتغذى عليها. *
*يمكن القول أيضا أن هذه الثعابين لا تعمل في نفس الوقت من الليل والنهار. فمن عادة المرجانية أن تنشط في وضح النهار، أما القرمزية فهي تنشط في الليل بشكل رئيسي، مع أنهما قد تلتقيا ساعة الغروب فهما تعملان في تلك اللحظات في وقت واحد، ولكن المرجانية تنشط في الليل، بينما تعمل القرمزية في النهار.*
*وهما تلتقيان أيضا على نوع الغذاء فكلاهما تأكلان الثعابين وهو طبقها المفضل، كما تأكلان السحالي، والفئران الصغيرة إذا ما توفرت، كما تأكلان الضفادع. لا شك أن القرمزية تأكل بتنوع أكبر من المرجانية، لأنها تتغذى أيضا على الديدان والحشرات وكل ما هو بحجم يمكنها من صيده وابتلاعه.*
*أي أنهما تتشابهان جدا من حيث أنواع الطعام الذي تعيشان عليه علما أن القرمزية تأكل أنواع إضافية أخرى. *
*هل تذكر أني حين بدأت الحديث عن القرمزية قلت أنها بارعة في تقليد المرجانية؟ هناك ثعابين أخرى تقلد المرجانية أيضا، ذكرنا القرمزية أولا وغيرها من أفاعي الملكة، ولكن هناك ثعبان آخر يسمونه بحية نوك، وهي جميعا تقلد المرجانية. ولكن يمكن القول بأن القرمزية هي الأكثر براعة في تقليدها، لأنها تشبه المرجانية في الشكل وفي السلوك أيضا. *
*ولكن ما الذي يجعلها تقلد حية سامة فتاكة؟ لنفترض أنك تريد أن تقلد شخصا ما، أي نوع من الأشخاص تحب ان تقلد، هل ستقلد شخصية رياضية؟ كلاعب كرة القدم مثلا أو كرة المضرب أو ما شابه ذلك؟ أم تفضلأن يكون نجما سينمائية أو نجما تلفزيونيا؟ أو طبيب أو شرطي أو رجل إطفاء، هناك العديد من الشخصيات التي قد يحاول المرء تقليدها بين الحين والآخر، ولكن لا أحد يحب أن يقلد مجرم سفاح، أو قاتل محترف، لا أحد يريد أن يقلد شخصا كهذا. فلماذا تصر هذه الحية على تقليد الأفعى المرجانية القاتلة؟ لأن الجميع يترك الأفعى المرجانية وشأنها لا أكثر، فإذا نظر دب كبير إلى المرجانية لن يتردد في الابتعاد عن المكان فورا، وإذا شاهدها أحد الكلاب سيقرر الابتعاد أيضا، وإذا رأيتها بنفسك ستقرر الابتعاد عنها في الحال. أي أن الجميع يترك الأفعى المرجانية وشأنها، وإذا شاهد أحدهم القرمزية سيخرج مسرعا من المنطقة بكاملها، هذه هي الطريقة التي تتخلص فيها القرمزية من أعدائها. لنفكر مليا بالأمر، هذه الحية كبيرة الحجم وقوية وصلبة جدا، كلا، فإذا أجبرت على القتال ستواجه المشاكل. هل هي حية سريعة تستطيع الفرار للتخلص من أ‘دائها؟ كلا، فهي بطيئة جدا. وهل لها ألوان واقية تمكنها من الإختباء من أعدائها؟ كلا، ما يعني أنها ستواجه المشاكل إذا اختبأت أيضا. الأمر الوحيد الذي يبقيها على قيد الحياة، هي حقيقة أن الجميع يظنها حية مرجانية، بلا شك، وإلا لما طال أجله كثيرا. أي أن القرمزية ترتدي ملابس المرجانية طوال أيام السنة، وهذا ما يحميها من الأعداء. *
*=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن على سحلية، في الواقع كبيرة نسبيا، وهي واحدة من أفراد عائلة الورل، وهو يسمى ذات الحلق الأسود، وإذا تأملنا في حلقه يمكن أن نعرف سبب هذه التسمية، فهي سوداء فعلا. يسكن ذات الحلق الأسود في القارة الأفريقية، وتحديدا في تنزانيا، علما أن أفراد عائلة الورل يقيمون في عدد من المناطق الأفريقية، فلديه أقارب قي جنوب أفريقيا وفي شرقها وفي أنغولا، أي أن لذات الحلق الأسود أقارب في أنحاء مختلفة من أفريقيا. *
*تعتبر هذه السحلية كبيرة جدا، إذ أن طولها قد يصل إلى سبعة أقدام، أي إنها كبيرة فعلا. يمكن أن ترى بأن لها جسم سمين ورأس كبير، وقوائم صلبة وذيل طويل وقوي، أي أنها كبيرة وقوية فعلا. *
*عادة ما يسكن هذا الورل في السهول الجرداء، أي في المناطق العشبية المفتوحة، قد يكون في هذه المناطق بعض الأشجار ولكنها متباعدة نسبية وليست كما في الغابات. يعتبر هذا الورل من البارعين في التسلق فهو قادر على ذلك بسهولة، علما أنه لا يوجد الكثير من الأشجار في مناطقه، ولكنه يستطيع النزول إلى ما تحت الأرض، بحثا عن الطعام هناك بين الجحور، أي أنه يمضي غالبية الوقت على الأرض وتحتها فهو من النوع الذي يفضل البقاء بين هذه الأماكن. *
*كما يحب البحث عن صخرة عالية يمد جسمه فوقها ويستحم بحرارة الشمس، لدرجة أنه كثيرا ما يسمى ورل الصخر ذات الحلق الأسود.*
*بما أنه كبير الحجم، قد يعتقد بعضكم أنه يختار الحيوانات الكبيرة لتكون طعاما له. أرى منطق واضح في ذلك، نعلم أن قريبة الكومودو دراغون الورل الأكبر في العالم، يستطيع أن يأكل حيوانات مثل الأبقار أو الثيران، وهي حيوانات كبيرة. يسكن ذات الحلق الأسود في القارة الأفريقية طبعا، فمن المحتمل أن يتغذى مثلا على الغزلان، أو على حمار الوحش أو الزرافات، هل تعتقد أن هذه هي الحيوانات التي يقتنصها هذا الورل ويتغذى عليها كل يوم؟ على الإطلاق، فهي حيوانات أكبر من أن يقتلها، وأسرع من أن يطاردها. أي أنه لا يصطاد هذه الحيوانات ليتغذى عليها. هل تعرف ما الذي يتغذى هذا الورل الضخم القوي والصلب ؟ الضفادع، والخنافس الكبيرة. قد يتساءل البعض أي ضفادع وخنافس؟ هل تعرف ما هو عدد الضفادع والخنافس التي يجب أن يأكلها ليشعر بالشبع. لا شك أنه بحاجة إلى كميات كبيرة تقاس بالأرطال. ما يعني أنه يمضي أغلب الأوقات في البحث عن الغذاء والأكل. وهناك نوع آخر من الغذاء الذي يأكله، ولكنه لا يصطاده، إنه الجيف، أي لحم الحيوانات الميتة، التي تنبعث منها رائحة العفن الكريهة، التي تنتشر أشلاءها في السهول، قد تكون هذه لحوم حمار الوحش أو زرافة أو غزال، ولكنه ليس حيوان يصطاده بنفسه، بل قتله حيوان آخر أو مات بمفرده، وما عليه إلا أن يأكل لحمه. تعلم أن للجيف رائحة كريهة جدا، وهذه السحالي تشتم رائحتها من على مسافة أميال. ولكن لسوء حظه هناك حيوانات أخرى في أفريقيا تشتم هذه الرائحة أيضا، ومن بينها الضباع وابن آوى وبعض الطيور الجارحة، أي أنه للحصول على هذه اللحوم عليه أن يكافح من أجلها. ولكنه يتفوق على هذه الحيوانات بميزة لا يملكونها. يمكن أن نرى بأن رأسه كبير جدا بلا شك، وفكيه قويين جدا وأسنانه حادة للغاية، أي أنه ينتزع قطعا كبيرة من اللحم ليأكلها، ولكن هذه الحيوانات الأخرى تمتلك هذه المزايا، فهي تتمتع بفك قوي ينهش قطعا كبيرة من اللحم. يقال أيضا أن لهذا الورل مخالب طويلة وحادة يمكن أن تراها عند نهاية أصابعه، يمكن أن يستخدمها لتمزيق الجيفة والحصول على حصة كبيرة منها، يحتفظ بها لنفسه، بكل ما فيها من لحم، ما يساعده على الأكل بسرعة أكبر حين يختلي بها لنفسه. ولكن تلك الحيوانات تتمتع بمخالب طويلة وحادة، ويمكنها أن تأكل بسرعة كبيرة أيضا. فما هي الميزة التي يتفوق عليهم بها؟ بماذا يختلف؟ يختلف بالذيل، لديه ذيل طويل وقوي يستعمله كالسوط.*
*لنفترض أن ضبعا ينهش في تلك الجيفة، وفجأة يشعر بأن حيوان آخر جاء يشاركه فيها ويزعجه وربما يهاجمه، ما تتوقع من الضبع أن يفعل؟ سيترك الجيفة وشأنها، ويتجه نحوه، ليتعارك مع منافسه ويعضه وربما سيطارده بعيدا، ولكن في هذه الأثناء، سيأتي حيوان آخر ليأكل من الجيف، أما الورل فلا يحتاج إلى ذلك، فإذا كان منشغلا بأكل الجيف، وجاء ضبع من خلفه يحاول إزعاجه، بماذا يردعه، (..) سيضربه بالذيل. أي أن الذيل يضمن له حماية خلفية فعالة. لأنه قادر على ضربه بشدة وجرحه وإذا ما نال من وجهه يمكن أن يعميه تماما بهذا السوط. *
*أي أن الذيل يمكنه من الاستمرار في الأكل، ليدافع عن نفسه وعن الجيفة بالذيل دون أن يتوقف عن الطعام، ليبعد به الجميع عنه. *
*تستمر هذه العملية بالنجاح، إلى أن يصل الأسد، الذي ما أن يصل حتى يحين موعد رحيل، لأنه إذ ضرب الأسد بذيله، سيقوم هذا بأكله أولا كمقبلات ويكمل طعام الغداء بالتهام الجيف. أي أنه لا يواجه الأسد، وما عدى ذلك، فهو يستطيع مواجهة جميع الحيوانات الأخرى المحيطة بالمكان. *
*ولكن ما هي طريقته في التخلص من أعدائه؟ يمكنه تسللق الأشجار، أو العودة إلى الجحور، وإذا أجبر على القتال، يلجأ إلى فكيه القويين وذيله الطويل والفعال.*
*أي أن هذا الورل متأقلم جدا مع ظروف العيش في سهول، تنزانيا. *
*=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن على ثعبان جميل جدا، وهو أحد أفراد عائلة أفعى الجرذ، وهو يسمى أفعى جرذ تكساس. أين تعتقد أنه يسكن؟ تماما في تكساس. ولكن هل تعتقد أنه المكان الوحيد الذي تجد فيه هذا الثعبان؟ كلا، بل يمكن أن تجده في أنحاء من لوسيانا. قد يتساءل البعض لماذا لا نسميه إذا بأفعى جرذ لوسيانا وتكساس؟ لمجرد أنه اسم طويل لا أكثر، فرغم أنه يسكن في لوسيانا أيضا يحمل اسم تكساس وحدها. *
*عند نمو هذا الثعبان يصل إلى حجم كبير نسبيا، فهو يتراوح بين أربعة وستة أقدام، ولكنه قد يصل أحيانا إلى سبعة أقدام، ولكن هذا لا يجعله أكبر أفاعي الجرذ، لأن أكبرها هو الأسود، الذي قد يتعدى طوله الثمانية أقدام، ولكنه أحد أكبرها، خصوصا عندما يبلغ قمة نضوجه.*
*إذا تأملت مليا بهذا الثعبان يمكن أن ترى بأنه جميل فعلا، أنظر إلى لون جسمه، هل ترى اللون الأصفر الفاتح الذي يميل إلى العمبر؟ أنظر إلى ظهره لترى بعض البقع المائلة إلى اللونين البني الفاتح والأحمر، وإذا تأملت عن قرب يمكن أ، ترى لون الحراشف يميل إلى الاحمرار، وفي أعلى رأسه لمعان أسود. إنه جميل فعلا… ماذا؟ هل تعتقد أني أحمل ثعبان خاطئ؟ دعني أتأكد من ذلك، كلا، إنه أفعى جرذ تكساس. *
*ولكن أتعلم؟ أنت محق، لأن مواصفاته لا تتطابق مع مواصفات الثعبان الذي كنت أصفه. كلا، فهذه الأفعى تبدو، بيضاء! ولكن، أي نوع من الثعابين هي البيضاء؟ لا شك أن بعضكم يقول الآن أنه الأمهق، حسنا، لنتأمل بالثعبان ونرى إن كان الأمهق. غالبا ما يكون الأمهق أبيضا ولكن ليس بالضرورة، فهو أحيانا ما يميل إلى البياض المهم ألا تكون فيه ألوان داكنة، لا يمكن أن يميل إلى الأحمر الداكن أو الأسود والبني الداكن وما شابه ذلك، المهم في الأمهق أنه عادة ما يتمتع ببقع بيضاء، يمكن أن ترى من خلالها عبر جلده بألوان فاتحة. فعلى ظهر هذه الأفعى مثلا أن يكون مرقطا ببقع حمراء وسوداء، على أن تعكس لونا … أنظر إليه، لا يوجد أي بقع، حتى أن بياضه الكامل يميل إلى اللون الزهري، ليست هذه مواصفات الأمهق أبدا.*
*هناك ميزة أخرى تبرز لدى الأمهق دائما، وهي لون عيناها الزهري. لنرى ذلك. هذه ليست زهرية، وإذا تأملت جيدا بها سترى أنها زرقاء، لون عينيه زرقاوان. هذا غريب فعلا، بل يعني بأنه ليس الأمهق، فهو يسمى بأفعى جرذ تكساس اللوسيستيك، ما يعني أنه أزرق العينين وأبيض الجسم، صحيح أنه ليس الأمهق ولكن جسمه أبيض فعلا، ولا يحمل أي بقع على الإطلاق. *
*تسكن أفعى جرذ تكساس في ظروف بيئية متنوعة جدا، يمكن أن تجدها في مستنقعات لويسيانا مثلا، يمكن أن تجدها في البرك أيضا، وعندما تصل إلى تكساس قد تجدها على ضفاف الجداول وبين الأشجار، وحتى في بعض المناطق الصخرية. أي أنها تسكن في ظروف بيئية متنوعة. *
*ولكن بما أنها تسكن في ظروف بيئية متنوعة، ما هي الأطعمة التي تتغذى عليها؟ حسنا بما أنه من ثعابين الجرذ، من المتوقع أن يتغذى على أكل الجرذ والفئران، ولكن ماذا تتوقع أن يأكل إلى جانبها؟ هل تعتقد أنه قد يأكل السحالي؟ بلا شك، وماذا عن العصافير وبيض الطيور؟ طبعا لا شك أنه يتغذى عليها. ولكن هل تعتقد أنه يواجه مشكلة في النيل من هذه الحيوانات؟ من المحتمل، فإذا تسلل نحو الفأر، قد يراه الأخير ويفر بعيدا، وإذا رأى طيرا وصعد إليه، سيراه ويحلق بعيدا، ولكن هل تعتقد أنه سيتمكن يوما من أكل أحدها؟ الاحتمال ضئيل. هل تعتقد أنه من السهل عليه الحصول على الطعام؟ لنرى الفأر والجرذ، صعبة عليه، وماذا عن الطيور والسحالي إنها صعبة أيضا، ماذا عن بيض الطيور؟ هذه هي الأسهل. طبعا فلا يمكن للبيض أن يختبئ أو يفر هاربا أو أن يعضه، فلا يمكن للبيض أن تراه. وهكذا يجد ما يمكن أن يأكله، لكنه سيواجه الصعاب للحصول على أي من تلك الحيوانات، ما يعني أنه لا يتمكن من أكل ملا من الطعام ما يوازي باقي أفاعي الجرذ، ما يعني أنه أكثر عرضة للمرض وأبطأ في النمو، أي أنه ليس بحالة صحية جيدة كباقي أبناء الفصيلة.*
*وماذا عن مواجهة أعدائه؟ المشكلة نفسه، إذا اختبأ فوق الشجر يمكن رؤيته، وعلى الأرض؟ سيرونه وبين الأعشاب؟ سيشاهدونه، أي أن العدو سيشاهده بسهولة طالما هو فوق سطح الأرض. *
*لا شك أنه ثعبان طوله سبعة أقدام، ولكن بعض الحيوانات مثل الثعلب معتاد على ذلك وهو مستعد لقتله وأكله دون أن يفكر بالأمر. وهكذا بما أنه يجد صعوبة بالاختباء عادة ما يكون فريسة سهلة بالنسبة لأعدائه. ثعابين اللوسيستيك سواء كانت من أفاعي الجرد أم لا فهي لا تعيش طويلا في البراري، لأنه من السهل رؤيته فإما أن يهرب أن يأكله، لهذا فإن الحياة صعبة جدا على هذه الثعابين.*​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

ثعبان الثور​ 





​ 
*رأيت أن نبدأ بالتعرف على ثعبان يسكن في وسط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كما أنها تنتشر في جنوب الأراضي الكندية، نزولا إلى وسكانسا ومينوسوتا، لتعبر مباشرة من قلب أمريكا الشمالية ، وصولا إلى أرياف المكسيك. وهو يسمى ثعبان الثور. عادة ما يتواجد هذا الثعبان في السهول العشبية والمروج، كما أنه أحيانا ما يعيش في المناطق الرملية في إلونوي وإنديانا، كما يمكن العثور عليه في المناطق القاحلة شبه الصحراوية في تكساس ومكسيكو، أي أنه يسكن في تنوع بيئي مختلف، علما أنه يفضل المروج العشبية على وجه الخصوص.*
*يعتبر ثعبان الثور من الأفاعي الكبيرة بل هو من أكبرها في الولايات المتحدة، فهو عادة ما يتراوح بين خمسة وستة أقدام، علما أن هذا ما زال صغير بعد، ولكنه أحيانا ما يصل إلى ثمانية أقدام، أي أنه كبير فعلا.*
*لهذا الثعبان قريبين يسكنان في أمريكا، وهما أفعى الصنوبر في شرق الولايات المتحدة وأفعى الغوفر في المناطق الغربية منها. تجمع بين هذه الثعابين الثلاثة عدة مزايا مشتركة، فهي جميعا تتمتع بالملامح نفسها من حيث الطول والكثافة والوزن عند النضوج. الميزة المشتركة الأخرى هي أنها جميعا من العاصرات التي تتمتع بقوة كبيرة، أما الميزة الثالثة فهي أنها جميعا تتسلق الأشجار، علما أن ثعبان الثور، لا يتسلق الأشجار بكثرة كمثليه القريبين، وربما كان السبب في ذلك هو أن المنطقة التي يسكن فيها لا تحتوي الكثير من الأشجار لهذا لا يجد فرصة للتسلق، أما باقي قريبيه فلديهما الكثير من الأشجار يتسلقونها. هناك ميزة أخرى تجمع بين هذه الثعابين الثلاثة وهي أنها بارعة جدا في حفر الجحور والثقوب تحت الأرض، وهي تتمتع للقيام بهذه الأعمال بتجهيز عضوي في مقدمة وجهه وفوق الأنف تماما هناك حراشف تلف تلك المنطقة من الوجه بالكامل، ما يساعده في حفر الجحور، حيث يمضي الثعبان الثور غالبية أوقاته تحت الأرض، حتى أنه يمضي فترة أطول من أفعى الصنوبر أو أفعى الغوفر. *
*نعرف عن أفعى الثور أنها تنشط مبدئيا في النهار دون الليل، ولا يتغير ذلك إلا عندما ترتفع الحرارة جدا. عند ذلك تمضي فترات بعد الظهر تحت الأرض بين الثقوب والجحور الباردة، لتخرج منها لاحقا عند ساعات الغروب. وهذا هو الوقت الذي تخرج فيه حيوانات أخرى من جحورها في أيام الصيف الحارة.*
*ما هي الحيوانات التي يتغذى عليها ثعبان الثور؟ نعلم بأن أفاعي الجرذ تأكل الجرذ، فعلى لثعبان الثور أن يأكل الثيران؟ كلا على الإطلاق، حتى الثعبان العملاق منها، لا يمكن أن يبتلع ثورا. تعيش هذه الأفعى على أكل الجرذ والفئران، كما تتغذى على العصافير والبيض، وتقتات أيضا على السناجب والغوفر. أي أنها تأكل أنواع متعددة من الحيوانات، ولكن غالبيتها هذه عادة ما تكون، من ذوات الدم الحار. أما صغار أفعى الثور، فهي تختلف في غذائها إذ أنها كثيرا ما تأكل السحالي، ولكنها عندما تنضج تتحول إلى أكل الحيوانات ذات الدم الحار، بين فئران وجرذ وعصافير وبيض وما شابه ذلك.*
*إذا نعلم بأن أفعى الثور تأكل عدة أنواع من الحيوانات، وهي لا تكتفي بذلك التنوع فقط، بل تأكل الكثير من الحيوانات كما، دعني أعطيك مثال على عدد الفئران التي يمكن أن تأكلها.*
*منذ بضع سنوات خرج أحد المزارعين بسيارته في أيوا، فشاهد سيارة تدوس إحدى الأفاعي، فترجل من سيارته وتوجه نحوها ليتبين بأنها من ثعابين الثور ولكنها كانت بدينة جدا، فاعتراه فضول عما يجعل أفعى الثور تبلغ هذا الحجم، فقرر أن يفتح بطنها، هل تعرف ماذا وجد بداخله؟ أربعة وثلاثون فأرا. ولكنها لم تكن من الفئران الناضجة بالطبع، كانت صغيرة بعد ولكنها ثلاثة وأربعون، مجموعة كبيرة جدا. *
*لو كان أحدكم مزارعا ألا يحب أن يجد في حقوله وحظائره ثعابين كهذه، تخلصه من الجرذ الفئران التي هناك؟ بلا شك، فجميع المزارعين يحبون انتشار الثعابين في حظائرهم وفي الحقول أيضا، ولكنهم لا يحبون رؤيتها في قن الدجاج، يجب أن نتذكر، بأن أفعى الثور تتغذى أيضا على الطيور والبيض، والدجاج من الطيور، أي أنها تأكل الدجاج وبيضه معا، حتى أنها إذا دخلت إلى قن، ستأكل كميات من البيض، قد تصل أحيانا إلى أربعة عشر بيضة الواحدة تلو الأخرى، لا شك أنها كمية كبيرة، أما سبب تجرع هذه الكميات فهو أنها تقوم أولا بابتلاعها ثم تحطمها وهي في الحلق، لتبتلع القشور ومحتوى البيضة معا، ما يجعلها تحتل مساحة أصغر ويسهل عليها تناول كمية أكبر من البيض في وقت واحد، فبدل أن تأكل ثلاثة أو أربعة دون أن تحطمها لتبقى في الأمعاء كاملة، أي أن هذه طريقة مناسبة للثعبان ولكنها غير مناسبة للمزارع. *
*أحيانا ما تبالغ هذه الأفعى في الأكل لدرجة أنها عندما تنتهي من الأكل، تصبح بدينة بشكل لا يسمح لها بالخروج من الجحر الذي دخلت منه إلى القن، حين يحدث ذلك، تواجه متاعب كثيرة. لأنه حين يأتي المزارع صباح اليوم التالي كي يفتح القن، يجد بأن أفعى الثور سمينة جدا، أما البيض، فهو في بدنها، وأما الدجاج، فهو في بطنها أيضا، ما يعني أنها تقتل نفسها بالأكل، لأن الأفعى ستواجه مشكلة مع المزارع، لأنه لن يسمح للأفعى في البقاء بتلك المنطقة على الإطلاق.*
*أي أن أفعى الثور تأكل عدة أنواع من الحيوانات المختلفة، ولكن كيف لها أن تتخلص من أعدائها؟ بما أنها تمضي الكثير من الوقت في الجحور تحت الأرض قلما يتمكن الأعداء من رؤيتها، ولكن إذا ما حوصرت يوما فوق سطح الأرض، عادة ما تلجأ إلى عرض عضلاتها العدواني، لتأكيد استعدادها للقتال. وأول ما تفعله عادة هو لف جسمها حول نفسها ثم تستقيم برأسها وتهز ذيلها وتنفث في وجه العدو وتهاجمه بتردد وهي تفتح فمها مرة بعد أخرى بعد أخرى، وكلما هاجمت مرة تنفث بأعلى صوتها، علما أنها من أفضل الثعابين قدرة على النفث في العالم أجمع، أما سبب ارتفاع صوتها فهو وجود نوع من الغضروف عند أنفها، وكلما نفثت يمر الحواء الذي تبعثه من ذلك الأنبوب الغضروفي فيطلق صوتا عليا، يشبه وضع قطعة معدنية حارة في مياه باردة، وهو صوت يمكن سماعه أحيانا عبر مسافة خمسين قدم, أي أنه صوت مرتفع جدا.*
*من هنا جاء لقب أفعى الثعبان، ليس لأنها تأكل الثيران، بل لأن صوتها شبيه جدا بعطس الثور قبل أن يهاجم أعدائه. *
*هذه الثعابين عدوانية جدا عندما تدافع عن نفسها وإن لم يتركها العدو وشأنها تنتقل من المهاجمة والنفث، إلى اللسعات والعض، ولا أحد يريد أن تعضه هذه الأفعى، لأنها ليست لسعات ممتعة. وهكذا يمكن القول أنه مفيد جدا في الحظائر وفي الحقول، وضار بقن الدجاج، ولا بد من البقاء بعيدا عنه. *
*=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتعرف الآن على سحلية هي من فصيلة أم حبين، التي عادة ما تنتشر في شمال شرق أفريقيا، وبالتحديد في الصحارى المصرية، كما تنتشر في عدد من صحارى بلدان الشرق الأوسط المجاورة لها، وهي تسمى الحبينة، وأحيانا ما تسمى بالحبينة ذات الذيل الشائك. نعرف هنا من أين يأتي اسمها، إذا تأملنا بالشوك الذي يغطي أرجاء ذيله، تعتبر الحبينة من ذوات الحجم المتوسط في فصيلة أم حبين، التي غالبا ما تصل إلى ثلاثة أقدام، ومع ذلك، فإن الحبينة ذات الذيل الشائك فلا يتعدى طولها ثمانية عشر إنشا، أي أنه حجم مقبول بالنسبة لهذه الفصيلة بل يعتبر فوق المعدل العام من حيث الطول هنا. *
*إذا تأملنا في جسم هذه السحلية يمكن أن نرى بأنه شبيه جدا بجسم سحلية الشوكوالا التي تسكن المناطق الجنوب غربية من الولايات المتحدة، فهو جسم رقيق متسع، ورأس ضخم نسبيا، كما يبرز حجم قوائمها الصلبة والكبيرة، هناك تشابه آخر بين الشوكوالا وذات الذيل الشائك وهو أن كلاهما تسكنان في المناطق الصحراوية والصخرية الساخنة والجافة، أي أنها من السحالي الصحراوية فعلا. *
*في المناطق التي تسكن فيها الحبينة أو أم حبين لا يوجد أي نوع من المياه، أي أنه لا يوجد بحيرات أو أنهر أو جداول أو برك وما شابه ذلك. أي أن هذه السحالي لا تتمكن من الذهاب لشرب الماء، ذلك أنها تعيش وسط الصحاري، ولو كان هناك بحيرة واحدة لما كانت صحراء. وهكذا فإن هذه السحالي لا تتمكن من شرب الماء، مع أننا نعرف بأن على جميع الحيوانات أن تحص على الماء بطريقة أو بأخرى وإلا فقد تموت، إذ لا يمكن لأي حيوان أن يعيش على وجه الأرض بدون ماء نهائيا. كيف لها أن تحصل على الماء إن كانت لا تستطيع الشرب؟ تحصل على الماء بتناول النباتات، التي تحتوي على الماء ضمنا، أي أنها تأكل الخضار والحشرات والزهور والجذور، أي أنها تأكل كل أنواع النباتات لتحصل بذلك على ما تحتاجه من ماء.*
*كما تعتمد هذه السحلية على نظام مميز جدا، يساعدها على تحمل جفاف الصحراء، يعرف هذا بلقب النظام بإعادة الامتصاص، وهو يعمل في داخل جسمه على إعادة امتصاص الماء قبل أن يلجأ إلى البراز، حتى أن هذه السحالي لا تكاد تبول على الإطلاق، وهذا تأقلم رفيع المستوى لكائن يعيش في وسط الصحراء. يمكن أن نرى بأنها تتمتع بذيل طويل وواسع نسبيا وهو واضح جدا هنا، وهو يستعمله لتخزين الدهون بداخله، الجميع يعلم بأنه يستعمله كطعام احتياطي، إن لم تعثر السحلية يوما على ما تتغذى عليه، هذا ما تفعله حيوانات كثيرة، ولكن للحبينة نظام خاص، تستطيع من خلاله أكسدة دهن الذيل، كي ينتج عنه الماء في الجسم. أي أن الذيل لا يخزن الطعام فحسب، بل يخزن الطعام والماء معا، وهكذا يمكن ان نرى وسيلة أخرى تمكنه من البقاء حيا وسط الصحراء القاحلة.*
*يعرف عن أبو حبين أنه بارع في حفر الجحور والثقوب يمكن أن ترى ذلك في قوائمه القوية جدا التي يستخدمها في الحفر تحت الأرض، لدرجة أنه يستطيع بناء خندق يبلغ طوله عدة أقدام، لتصبح فيما بعد بيته الدائم. لكل من هذه السحالي جحرها الخاص، وقد تسكن في مساحة أرض واحدة يجتمع فيها عدد من السحالي، ولكن لكل منها نفق خاص به، فهي لا تسكن معا، الفترة الوحيدة التي تجتمع فيها اثنتين من هذه السحالي هي مرحلة التزاوج حيث تسكن الأنثى مع الذكر في فترة محددة يعود كل منهما بعد ذلك إلى جحره الخاص به. عادة ما تحفر هذه الخنادق بطريقة استراتيجية تمكن أم حبين من الخروج بسهولة والوصول إلى حيث يتوفر الطعام، وصخرة مسطحة لتعرض جسمها لأشعة الشمس. *
*نذكر بأن هذه السحالي تسكن في الصحراء الحارة جدا، وبما أنها تخرج صباحا لتعريض جسمها لحرارة الشمس، فهي إذا تنشط في النهار، تخرج من خنادقها نهارا، وهذه مسألة غير اعتيادية بالنسبة لحيوانات الصحارى، على اعتبار أن غالبيتها تخرج للسعي في الصحارى بعد\ غروب الشمس أي أنها تنشط في الليل، أما هذه فبالعكس، لأنها تخرج عندما تزيد الحرية عن تسعين وخمس وتسعين درجة وأكثر من ذلك، أي أنها غير اعتيادية لدى فصيلة الزواحف. ولكنها تحب التعرض للشمس والبحث عن طعامها في أماكن قريبة من جحرها، وهي عندما تبتعد عنه تصاب بالتوتر، وتمضي الوقت بالنظر من حولها دون أن تتمكن من الحصول على أي طعام . أي أنها تبقى قريبة من خنادقها.*
*تأكل هذه السحالي كميات كبيرة من النباتات، ولكنها تتغذى أيضا على بعض الحشرات بين الحين والآخر كما قد تتناول بعض الحيوانات الصغيرة جدا التي لا يزيد حجمها عن أحجام الحشرات. أي أنها تأكل النباتات واللحوم علما أن كمية النباتات لديها تفوق اللحوم بمعدل مرتفع، أي أنها تفضل النباتات على غيرها، أي تسع وتسعون بالمائة من النباتات مقابل واحد بالمائة من اللحوم فقط. وهكذا فهي تكثر من النباتات.*
*كيف لهذه السحلية أ، تدافع عن نفسها بوجه الأعداء؟ لا شك أنها تمضي الكثير من الوقت في الجحور أو بالقرب منها، لهذا من الصعب عليها أن تمسك بهذه السحالي، ولكن ماذا إن حشرت على مسافة بعيدة من النفق. ماذا ستفعل حينها؟ إن لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى النفق، ستجبر على القتال. نعلم بأن لهذه السحلية ذيل طويل إذا تأملت به نرى أنه شائك وحاد وصلب جدا، وهي تستخدمه كالهراوة، نعلم أن بعض السحالي تستعمل ذيلها كالسوط أما أم حبين فهي تعتمده كهراوة تضرب به الحيوان المعادي فتجرحه أو تسبب له الأذى، أو تلقي به أرضا إن كان حيوان صغير، وما أن توقع الأذى به حتى تتوجه مباشرة إلى النفق، حيث تتمتع بالأمان. أي أنها تجد سلاحا مناسبا في هذا الذيل، ولكنها طبعا عندما تصل إلى النفق، تصبح في مأن منه. أي أن هذه السحالي متأقلمة جدا مع ظروف العيش في الصحراء، بكميات قليلة من الطعام، وعدم وجود أي نوع من المياه. *
*=-=-=-=-=-=-=*
*سنتحدث الآن عن أصغر ثعابين الجرذ في الولايات المتحدة، ولكن هل تعلم؟ ربما كانت هذه أكثر ثعابين المجلجلة عدوانية في الولايات المتحدة، وهي تعرف بلقب المجلجلة القزم، يمكن أن تلاحظ بأني لا أستطيع النظر إلى الكاميرا باستمرار أما السبب في ذلك فهو أني مجبر على مراقبتها باستمرار، فهي رشيقة وسريعة الحركة جدا، تنتشر هذا الثعابين في المناطق الجنوب شرقية من الولايات المتحدة، وهي تتواجد في الأراضي الممتدة بين ولايتي كارولينا وفلوريدا، وعبر شواطئ الخليج حتى شرق تكساس. كما يمكن ان تعثر عليها في بعض المناطق الممتدة بين أوكلاهوما وتيناسي، وميسوري، أي أنها تنتشر فوق مساحات شاسعة.*
*لا شك أن أن الأفعى القزم هي من فصيلة بيت فايبر، وبالتالي فهي تملك جميع مزاياها. يمكن أن ترى ملامح رأسها المعين، وإذا تأملت عن قرب في وجهها سترى الثقوب التي بين العينين والأنف وهي ميزة هامة، وبما أنك تتأمل في الوجه يمكن أن ترى بأن في عيناها بؤبؤين عموديين، وهي من الأفاعي السامة كغيرها من الفايبر، كما أنها تتسلح بأنياب حادة، ومع أنها من الأفاعي الصغيرة ولكن أنيابها مع ذلك تعتبر طويلة نسبيا، وهي تنطوي تحت سقف فمها، وبما أنها مجلجلة، يمكن أن ترى الجرس الذي تحمله في مؤخرة ذيلها.*
*يتساءل الكثيرون عن الجرس وعما إذا كان ساما وهل تلسع فيها؟ كلا، فهو لا يحتوي على أكثر من المادة التي تتألف منها أظافر أصابعك. أي أن الجرس ليس خطيرا وهو لا يثير إلا الخشخشة.*
*أين يمكن العثور على المجلجلة القزم؟ عادة ما تسكن هذه الثعابين في الغابات القريبة من البرك أو المحاطة بالمستنقعات أو البحيرات، كما يمكن العثور عليه في المروج الرطبة، كما أنها تحب العيش في المستنقعات. أي أنها باختصار شديد تحب الأماكن المبللة والرطبة جدا، فتلك هي ظروف عيشها الطبيعية. *
*أي نوع من الحيوانات يمكن أن تأكل؟ نعرف أن عددا كبيرا من أنواع الأفاعي المجلجلة تتغذى على الفئران والجرذ والأرانب وما شابه ذلك، أو بعض الثديات الصغيرة في أغلب الأحيان، والقزم يأكل هذه الحيوات أحيانا، علما أنه يتغذى بشكل رئيسي، على الضفادع والسحالي والثعابين. أي أنه يعتمد أكثر على حيوانات الدم البارد أكثر من ذوات الدم الحار. أي أنه يعتمد أسلوب مختلف في الصيد، عن ذلك الذي تتبعه المجلجلة الماسية، التي عادة ما تلسع أحد الأرانب، وما أن يخطو خطوتين، حتى يقع على الأرض، فتأكله الماسية، ولكن عندما يلسع القزم ضفدعة، من المحتمل أن تسير إلى الماء لتموت بعيدا عنه، فيفقد طعام الغداء، لن ينفعه ذلك أبدا. لهذا ما تفعله هذه الأفعى هو أنها تلسع الحيوان، وتتمسك جيدا فيه، وتنتظر حتى يموت ثم تبتلعه. أي أنها لا تلسعه وتفرج عنه بل تبقى ممسكة به كي لا يموت بعيدا عنها وتبقى هي بدون غداء، لهذا عليها أن تتبع تقنية مختلفة هنا. *
*ما هي الطريقة التي تتبعها المجلجلة القزم للدفاع عن نفسها ضد الأعداء؟ نرى أولا أنها تعتمد على ألوان واقية ممتازة. من الواضح جدا أنها تختبئ بين أوراق الشجر والحطب كما أن حجمها الصغير يساعدها على التمويه بسهولة، لهذا من الصعب على غالبية أعدائها أن يرونها. *
*ولكن ماذا إن شاهد هذا الثعبان حيوان ما وهاجمه، ماذا يمكنه أن يفعل؟ يصيبه الجنون، بل يفقد صوابه، ينتصب شامخا ويخشخش ذيله بشدة، ثم يفتح فمه قدر الإمكان وينفث بكل ما لديه من قوة ويهاجم مرة بعد أخرى بتكرار مستمر دون توقف، وكأنه أصيب بالجنون التام. فيتساءل الحيوان بنفسه، لماذا يفعل ذلك؟ فينتابه خوف شديد. *
*لنفترض أن ثعلبا يهاجمه. يأتي الثعلب راغبا في أكل المجلجلة القزم فما الذي ستفعله برأيك؟ سيلجأ مباشرة إلى استعراض جنونه المعتاد، ولنفترض، أنه لسع الثعلب، وحينها يغضب الثعلب جدا لأنه يتألم جدا، فيتمكن من الإمساك به ويمزقه نصفين فيقتله. من المحتمل جدا أن يموت الثعبان بعد ذلك، من سم المجلجلة القزم، فهل يفيد موته في شيء؟ كلا، فلقد مات القزم، أي أن ما يحاول القيام به هو تفادي القتال، ما يحاول القيام به هو إصابة عدوه بخوف ورعب شديدين، بحيث لا يتجرأ على العبث مع القزم إطلاقا. بل أن يقرر الابتعاد عنه مباشرة وهو يقول في نفسه يا إلهي، يجب أن أبتعد عن هذا الثعبان فهو مجنون فعلا، يبدو أنه مصاب بمس في عقله. وهذا ما يريده الثعبان، فهو لا يحبذ القتال، لهذا يحاول أن يعكس أبشع صورة عن وحشيته وشره، وهي محاولة ناجحة، فعندما ترى غالبية الحيوانات أن قزم المجلجلة غاضب ومستاء جدا، فيرون ذيله يتحرك بغضب وهو يكرر هجماته مرة بعد أخرى، عادة ما يحسم الجميع أمره ويقرر الرحيل على الفور لا أريد هذا البائس أن يلسعني، أي أنها طريقة مناسبة للدفاع عن نفسه. *​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

*الإوز*​ 

*يربى الإوز الداجن من أجل اللحم، والبيض كبير الحجم، والريش وأحيانا" لمهارته في تعشيب المحاصيل أو لعمله في الحراسة، فطيور الإوز ضخمة وعدوانية بشكلٍ كبير و صاخبة تحتاج إلى القليل من الرعاية عندما تكبر، و قد تعيش حتى عمر (30) سنة و هي أقسى من البط وتعتمد على العشب بشكلٍ كبير و إذا توفر المرعى فلا تحتاج الإوزة لأكثر من (1) كغ من العلف أسبوعيا" لتنمو بشكلٍ مناسب. و أما الفراخ فتحتاج إلى مكان جاف و دافئ في الأسابيع الأولى، وإذا تمت رعايتها فليس هناك حاجة إلى مأوى خارجي ما لم يكن الجو شديد البرودة في الخارج و يجب أن توضع في مكان يقفل ليلا" بعيدا" عن الحيوانات المفترسة وكما هي الحال لدى البط فإن الإوز يحب السباحة إلا أنه لا يحتاج إلى الماء للتربية.*



​
*الأمراض:*
*إن الوقاية هي المفتاح لمراقبة أمراض الدواجن إذ إنه من الهام تجنب تفشي الأمراض و التي قد تؤثر في السرب بأكمله و أفضل ما يمكن عمله هو: *​ 
*• التلقيح ضد أمراض معينة مثل داء نيوكاسل Newcastle و جدري الطيور.*
*• اختبار دم الإناث المستخدمة في التكاثر لمعرفة الأمراض مثل داء البللورم pullorum و الميكوبلازما Mycoplasma و القضاء على حامليها.*
*• تقديم الغذاء المتوازن و الحاوي على الفيتامينات والمعادن والحموض الأمينية الضرورية والطاقة للقضاء على أمراض عوز التغذية.*
*• تقديم الجرعات الموصى بها من الأدوية مثل مضادات الكوكسيديا إذا توفرت للفراريج خلال الشهرين الأولين من عمرها تجنبا" لخسارتها.*
*• عدم إدخال الطيور الأكبر سنا" ضمن السرب صغير السن.*
*• تجنب زيارة الأسراب المجاورة دون أن تغير الملابس بالكامل.*
*• قم بتغيير الفرشة كل أسبوعين قبل إدخال سرب جديد إلى البيت المستخدم سابقا".*
*• اتبع قواعد الصحة العامة و نظف البيوت التي يتم تفريغها حديثا" باستعمال كمية كافية من المطهرات.*​


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

*صور و معلومات حول حياة الأسد*





​ 




​ 


الأسد
أسامة ، الغضنفر ، الهيثم ​ 




​ 
معلومات تثير الإهتمام: ​ 

يمكن أن يصل وزن اللبوة إلى 180 كيلوجراماً ، أما الذكر فإلى 250.​ 
معدل العمر: في العراء ، تكون أعمارها بين 10 - 14 سنة ، أما في الحبس (كحدائق الحيوان) فتصل إلى 20 سنة.​ 
رغم أنه يُعرَف بـ"ملك الغابة" ، إلا أن الأسد يكثُر في السهول ، و يوجد بعضهم في أفريقيا أيضاً.​ 
الأسود تحت تهديد الإنقراض. قبل نهضة البشر و حضارتهم ، كان الأسد يكتسح الأرض أكثر من أي كائن برّي آخر.​ 
الأسود هي الحيوانات الوحيدة من فصيلة القطط التي لديها حياة اجتماعية. بقية القطط (قط المنزل ، النمر ، إلخ) تعيش حياةً قائمةً على العزلة و الإنفراد.​ 
لا يوجد حيوان أتى في الفن و الأدب أكثر من الأسد.​ 
عكس بقية فصيلة القطط ، الأسود تلاحق الفريسة جماعياً ، آخذةً أحياناً بعض الفرائس التي تُشكِّل تهديداً للأسد فيما لو حاول اصطيادها وحده ، كحُمُر الوحش البالغة ، و الجواميس البالغة ، و فرس النهر البالغ ، و الزرافة الصغيرة أو متوسطة الحجم (الزرافة البالغة خطر على حياة الأسد بفضل سلاح أعطاه الله إياها ؛ راجع قسم الزرافة في الأسفل).​ 
من الحيوانات التي تصطادها الأسود جماعياً هي الفيلة الصغيرة ، حيث تصعب على أسدٍ أو لبوة واحدة ، أما البالغة فلا تقترب منها الأسود مهما كان عددها (راجع قسم الفيل في الأسفل).​ 
تهجم اللبوة أو الأسد على منطقة الرقبة ، إما كاسرةً الرقبة أو قاطعةً الأوعية الدموية الرئيسية ، في عملية شبيهة بالتذكية إلى حدٍّ ما.​ 
أحياناً تعض اللبوة أو الأسد فم و أنف الضحية لتخنقها ، خاصةً إذا كانت فريسةً اجتمع عليها أكثر من لبوة و بدأت المقاومة.​ 
الأسود لا تحرص على أكل الميتة ، و لكن أحياناً تهجم على حيوانات أخرى (كالضباع) و تطردها بعيداً عن فريسة.​ 
إذا اجتمعت الضباع أو الكلاب البرية ، فيمكنها أن تطرد الأسود عن ضحيةٍ ما.​ 
كبقية فصيلة القطط ، فإن لدى الأسود نظراً بالغ القوة في الليل ، و يجعلها هذا تصطاد بسهولة في الظلام.​ 
رغم أن اللبوة أصغر و أضعف من الأسد إلا أنها هي التي تقوم بالصيد عادةً. الأسد نفسه ضعيف المستوى كمُفترس بسبب ضخامته و بطئه مقارنةً بالكثير من الفرائس. بسبب ذلك فإن الإناث تتكفّل بالصيد ، بينما تتكفّل الذكور بحماية القطيع ، و يحصل الأسد على نصيبه من الفريسة.​ 
لأن الأسد الذكر هو الذي يقوم بمعظم الصراعات مع الأعداء و الأخطار ، فقد أُعطيَ شيئاً يساعده على التحمل: الفرو الذي يلف العنق يُخفّف أثر أي عضة من أسد آخر.​ 
معظم الحيوانات تظل هادئة إذا رأت أسداً ، لأن الأسد لا يتحمل مطاردةً طويلة ، عكس الكلب البري مثلاً.​ 
من أعداء الأسد في الطبيعة: الكلب البري ، و الضبع ، و التمساح. ​ 
الأسد ليس حيواناً لا يُقهَر. إذا طارد الأسد حيواناً كبيراً كحمار الوحش أو الجاموس فقد يعطي الأسد ضربةً تشله أو تقتله. هناك دائماً خطورة في ملاحقة الحيوانات الكبيرة ، خاصةً بعض ذوات القرون ، و قد شوهد بعض الجواميس يرفع لبوةً بقرنه حين هجمت عليه أكثر من واحدة.​ 
قام باحثون بمزاوجة الأسد مع النمرة و النمر مع اللبوة. كان الناتجان الأساسيان أنثى و ذكر. الأسد لديه مورّث يحث الجسد على النمو و تمتلك اللبوة مورّثاً له تأثير عكسي ، فينمو الشبل إلى درجةً معيّنة ثم يتوقف. النمرة لا تمتلك هذا المورّث ، و نتيجة غياب مورّث اللبوة الحاث على الإيقاف إضافةً إلى وجود مورّث الأسد الحاث على النمو فقد كانت نتيجة المزاوجة أسدً يكبر بلا توقّف إلى أن يموت ، و يمكن أن يصل وزنه إلى نصف طن. أما الأنثى فتكون صغيرةً جداً ، بحجم قطة المنزل تقريباً.​ 
يُسمع زئير الأسد على بعد 8 كيلومتر.​ 
بصر الأسد أفضل من بصر البشر بخمس مرات ، و يمكنه أن يسمع فريسة على بعد كيلومتر و نصف.​ 




​ 
تمضي ذكور الأسود معظم حياتها خاملة . الأسود حيوانات لاحمة تعيش في مجموعات تسمّى زمراً (مفردها زمرة)، وتتألّف الزمرة من الإناث ذوات القربى وأشبالها بالإضافة إلى ذكر أو ذكرين (أخوين في الغالب) .كان يعتقد أن الإناث هي وحدها التي تقوم بعمليّة الصيد، أما الآن فأصبح يعرف أن الذكور تشارك في الصيد أيضاً، فجميع الذكور العازبة التي لم تسيطر على زمرة خاصة بها تصطاد بوتيرةٍ منتظمة، وحتى الذكور المسيطرة تبقى تشارك في الصيد أحياناً إلا أن نسبة مشاركتها تختلف حسب شكل الأرض التي تقطنها وحسب نوعيّة الطرائد المتوافرة.فيبدو أن الذكور في المناطق الحرجيّة تصطاد لنفسها بشكلٍ أكبر من الذكور القاطنة في السهول المفتوحة، كما يبدو أن الذكور تفضّل الطرائد الكبييرة الحجم كالجو*اJa*yمالطريدة فإن الذكر هو دائماً من يأكل أولاً ثم يليه باقي أفراد الزمرة.يدافع الذكور و الإناث عن الزمرة ضدّ أي يس بينما تفضّل الإناث الطرائد الأصغر حجماً كحمير الزرد و النّو الموشّح، و بغض النظر عمّن يقتل خطر خارجي و ضدّ الدخلاء، فيعرف أن الذكور لا تتحمّل وجود أي ذكر غريب في حوزها كما أن الإناث لا تتحمّل وجود أي أنثى غريبة.تطرد الذكور اليافعة من الزمرة عندما تبلغ النضوج الجنسي (أو قد تغادر بنفسها).يعتقد أن السبب الذي يجعل ذكور الأسود عدائيّة جدّاً تجاه غيرها من الذكور و المفترسات الأخرى، كالضباع والكلاب البريّة والفهود، هو إشتباكها بشكلٍ مستمرّ في معارك عنيفة أكثر من غيرها من السنّوريّات الكبيرة. عندما يقوم ذكر جديد (أو تحالف من الذكور) بالإستيلاء على زمرة وإطاحة الذكر المسيطر السابق، فإنهم غالباً ما يقومون بقتل الأشبال المتبقية ويفسّر هذا الأمر بأنّ الإناث لا تكون متقبلة للتزاوج حتى تكبر أشبالها أو تنفق. تبلغ ذكور الأسود النضج الجنسي بحلول عامها الثالث، وتصبح قادرة على الإستيلاء على زمرة خاصة لها بحلول عامها الرابع أو الخامس وتبدأ بالشيوخ عندما تبلغ العام الثامن، مما يترك في هذا الوقت فرصة ضئيلة لأشبالها بالنضوج، لذلك يجب عليها أن تبدأ بالتناسل حينما تسيطر على زمرة خاصة بها. قد تدافع الأنثى عن أشبالها أي أشبال الذكر المهزوم ضدّ الذكور الجديدة لكن قلّما تكون هذه المحاولة ناجحة.​ 
*الهجوم على الإنسان*

قد يهاجم أسداً جائعاً إنساناً في بعض الأحيان إن مرّ بقربه، لكن بعض الأسود (خاصةً الذكور) يبدو بأنها تعتبر الإنسان فريسةً محتملة لها. من أبرز حالات إفتراس الإنسان لدى الأسود حالة أسود "تسافو" أكلة الإنسان و أسود "مفويّ"، وفي كلتا الحالتين ذكر صيادي هذه الأسود أنها كانت قد إبتدعت مهنة إفتراس الإنسان لفترة طويلة. لوحظ أن حالتيّ أسود "تسافو" و "مفويّ" تتشابه في بعض الجهات، فكلا الأسود في الحالتين كانو أكبر من المعتاد ويفتقدون اللبدة ويعانون من تسوّس الأسنان، وقد شكّ البعض بأن هذه الأسود قد تكون نوعاً جديداً غير معرّف من الأسود أو أنها ذكور كبيرة في السن لا تقوى على صيد فرائس طبيعيّة لها.كما سجلت بعض حالات الهجوم على الإنسان في الأسر.​ 
*السّلالات*



​ 
انثى الأسد الآسيوي في إحدى حدائق الحيوان​ 

إن الإختلافات الأساسيّة بين سلالات الأسود تتعلّق بالموطن وشكل اللبدة والحجم ومدى الإنتشار.تقترح الأدلّة الجنائيّة أن جميع سلالات الأسود الحاليّة تحدرت من سلفٍ مشترك منذ حوالي 55،000 سنة، مما يجعل من الممكن تصنيف جميع السلالات القاطنة جنوب الصحراء الكبرى في سلالةٍ واحدة، إلا أن معظم علماء الحيوان اليوم يصنفون سلالات الأسود التالية​

سلالة شمال شرق الكونغو (أسد شمال شرق الكونغو) 
سلالة كاتانغا أو جنوب غرب أفريقيا (أسد كاتانغا أو أسد جنوب غرب أفريقيا) 
السلالة الأوروبيّة (الأسد الأوروبيّ).إنقرض حوالي العام 100 للميلاد بسبب الإضطهاد و الإستغلال المكثّف.كان يقطن بلاد البلقان، شبه الجزيرة الإيطاليّة، جنوب فرنسا، و شبه الجزيرة الإسبانيّة، كانت هذه السلالة تشكل طريدة مميزة للصيادين الرومان و اليونان و المقدونييّن.يظن أحياناً أن هذه السلالة هي نفسها السلالة الآسيويّة. 
السلالة الهنديّة (الأسد الهندي) 
سلالة الكونغو (أسد الكونغو) 
سلالة جنوب إفريقيا (أسد جنوب إفريقيا، أو أسد جنوب شرق إفريقيا) 
السلالة البربرية (الأسد البربري)، إنقرض في البريّة وكان يظن أنه إنقرض في الأسر أيضاً.كانت هذه السلالة أكبر السلالات الحيّة وقد إنتشرت من المغرب إلى مصر، وقد إنقرض أخر الأسود البربرية في المغرب في عام 1922 بسبب الصيد المفرط.كان الأباطرة الرومان يحتفظون بالأسود البربرية من أجل إستخدامها في حلبات المجالدة و قتلها بالمئات لمتعة الشعب (400 أسد في بعض الأحيان)وقد بلغ هذا الأمر ذروته في عهود سولا، بومبي، و يوليوس قيصر. 
سلالة رأس الرجاء الصالح (أسد رأس الرجاء الصالح).إنقرض في عام 1860 للميلاد. 
سلالة الماساي (أسد الماساي). 
الماروزي (لايعتبر سلالة في بعض الأحيان)، تفرّق هذه السلالة عن غيرها بفرائها الأرقط، يعتقد أنه إنقرض منذ عام 1931 و بأنه كان هجيناً بريّاً بين أسد و نمر. 
سلالة شرق إفريقيا (أسد شرق إفريقيا) 
السلالة الآسيويّة (الأسد الآسيوي أو أسد جنوب آسية).تبقّى حوالي 350 أسداً آسيوياً فقط في محميّة غابة "غير" في الهند.كانت هذه السلالة فيما مضى تنتشر من تركيّا عبر الشرق الأوسط إلى الهند و بنغلاديش، وقد جعل حجم زمرها الكبيرة و عادتها في الخروج في وضح النهار من الممكن صيدها بشكلٍ كبير أكثر من الببور و النمور. 
السلالة الحبشيّة (الأسد الحبشيّ) 
السلالة الصوماليّة (الأسد الصومالي) 
سلالة الكلاهاري (أسد كالاهاري).لوحظت تصرفات مميّزة لهذه السلالة دون غيرها. 
بالإضافة إلى هذه السلالات فأن هناك سلالات أخرى منقرضة منذ آلاف السنين:

السلالة الأميركيّة (الأسد الأميركيّة أو أسد الكهوف الشمال أميركيّ).إنقرض منذ حوالي 35،000 إلى 10،000 سنة مضت. ​
سلالة العصر الحديث الأقرب (البليستوسين)، (أسد الكهوف للعصر الحديث الأقرب).إنقرض منذ حوالي 500،000 سنة مضت. ​
سلالة سيرلانكا (الأسد السيرلنكي) ​
سلالة الكهوف (أسد الكهوف الأوروبي)، إنقرض منذ حوالي 300،000 إلى 10،000 سنة مضت. ​
سلالة توسكانة (الأسد التوسكاني أو أسد الكهوف الأوروبي البدائي)، تواجد منذ حوالي 1،6 ميلون سنة مضت. ​
سلالة شرق سيبيريا و بيرينجيا (أسد شرق سيبيريا و بيرينجيا) ​
سلالة شمال شرق الصين للعصر الحديث الأقرب (أسد شمال شرق الصين)، إنقرض منذ حوالي 350،000 سنة مضت. ​
*الأسود البيضاء*






أسد أبيض يافع​ 

تتواجد الأسود البيضاء في حالةٍ بريّة في منطقة "تيمبافاتي" في جنوب إفريقيا، ويعرف بأن القليل من العامّة يعرفون بوجود أسود بيضاء بسبب ندرتها.يرجع السبب إلى لون هذه الأسود بأنها تمتلك جينة خاصة تسبب لها مهقاً أو بياضاً لفرائها مما يتسبب لها بمشكلة تتعلّق بالصيد، فقد يفضحه لونه للطريدة بعكس الأسود الطبيعيّة التي تتموّه كليّاً مع محيطها.تولد الأسود البيضاء بيضاء بالكامل بدون البقع الورديّة التي تموّه الأشبال ثم يدكن لونها تدريجيّاً حتى يصبح قشديّ أو عاجي اللون (يسمّى بالأشقر في بعض الأحيان).​ 
*تهجين الأسود مع فصائل السنوريات الكبيرة*

يعرف بأن تهجين الأسود كان يتم منذ فترةٍ طويلة مع فصائل سنوريّات أخرى، وخاصةً الببور، في حدائق الحيوان الخاصة والعموميّة إلا أن هذا الأمر لم يعد مشجعاً اليوم من أجل الحفاظ على السلالات النقيّة، ولكن لايزال بعض أصحاب حدائق الحيوان فس الصين يقومون بهذا الأمر.تتناسل الأسود في العادة مع الببور في الأسر (من السلالتين السيبيريّة و البنغاليّة في الغالب) لتنتج الأسود الببريّة (نتاج أسد ذكر وببرة أنثى)، والببور الأسديّة (نتاج ببر ذكر و لبؤة).كما تم تناسل الأسود مع النمور في الأسر لإنتاج الأسود النمريّة، ومع اليغور(حيوان يشبه النمر يعيش بأمريكا الجنوبية) نوع من السنوريّات لإنتاج الأسود اليغوريّة.يختلف حجم الهجناء عن حجم الوالدين الأصلييّن، فالأسد الببري ينمو ليصبح أضخم حجماً من الأسود و الببور وذلك بسسب إمتلاكه الجينة التي تحث النمو من والده (الأسد) من دون أن يمتلك الجينة الأخرى التي تكبح النمو قليلاً من اللبؤة.كما يتشارك الأسد الببري في صفات كلا والديه فهو يمتلك الخطوط و البقع المميزة لوالدته على فراء أسمر المميز لوالده، و تكون في العادة الذكور من هذا الهجين عقيمة على عكس الإناث.أما الببور الأسديّة فتكون في الغالب صغيرة الحجم و تزن حوالي 150 كلغ (حوالي 20% أقل من الأسود)، و ذلك بسبب أن الببر الذكر لا يحمل الجينة التي تحث النموّ بينما تحمل اللبؤة الجينة التي تكبح النموّ، وكما الأسود الببريّة فهي تتشارك في صفات كلا الوالدين و تكون الذكور فيها عقيمة، وهي أيضاً أقل إنتشاراً من الأسود الببريّة.​ 
*أسماء الأسد*

توجد العديد من الأسماء للأسد في اللغة العربية منها ملك الغابة والسبع والليث والهزبر والورد والضرغام والأسامة والغضنفر والقسورة ويسمى بيته العرين. تسمى أنثاه لبؤة ويطلق على أطفاله اسم أشبال​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

ولادة الكنغر الابيض







































































​


----------



## اني بل (16 أبريل 2010)

.:نجم البحر:.

*حيوان بحري يشبه النجم في شكلها ، و هو مختلف الحجم و اللون ، ويوجد في جميع البحار . و يتركب جسم الحيوان من قرص ، في وسطه فتحة الفم ، و يتفرع من هذا القرص خمسة أذرع متشابهة شكلا ، و متساوية طولا و حجما . وسطحها العلوي أقتم من السفلي . و يوجد على جسمه عدد كبية من صفائح صلبة تبرز منها أشواك ، كثيرا ما تعلق بها الأعشاب و الحشائش و الأوساخ . 

و لذا نجد أن هذا الحيوان ، قد زود جسمه بأعضاء صغيرة تشبه الملقط ، يحافظ بها على نظافة جسمه بما يلقط بها مما علق بأشواكه .

و يتغذى نجم البحر بالحيوانات الرخوة ذات المصراعين ، و هي المعروفة بالمحار و يفترسها بطريقة غريبة ، هي في ذاتها دليل على وجود الله ، و على رحته التي عمت كل الوجود . فمتى وجدت نجمة ، محارة , ضعتها بين أذرعتها الخمس ، وقوست جسمها فوقها ، و ألصقت بمصراع المحارة عددا من أقدامها ، و تشد هذه الأقدام في اتجاهين متضادين فتفتح المصراع . و نجمة البحر ن صبورة جلدة ، لو صادفت محارة قوي المصراع ، ظلت تشده مدة طويلة إلى أن تتهادى قوته ، و يفتح المصراع مقهورا أمام ذلك الجلد و الصبر . 

و متى فتح المصراع ، أخرجت النجمة جزءا من معدتها خارج فمها ، يلتف حول المحار ثم تأخذ في امتصاص ما به حتى تأتي عليه .


والآن اترككم مع هذه الصور لهذا الكائن*
*



















































































































*
​


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع وعلى الشرح والصور _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

_نسيت هذا احلى تقيم _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _نسيت هذا احلى تقيم _
> 
> 
> _تحياتي_​


 
ميرسي وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

سنتحدث اليوم عن طائر يختلف عن كل الطيور التي نعرفها، لأنه من القوة لدرجة أنه يفترس الحيوانات المفترسة مثل الذئاب والثعالب!






فما تشاهدونه في هذه الصورة هو العقاب الذهبي الذي سماه العرب “ملك الطيور” لأنه من أقوى وأكبر الطيور الجارحة، فتخيلوا أنه وعلى الرغم من أن وزنه لا يتعدى 9 كيلوجرمات فقط إلا أن طول جناحيه يصل لـ2.5 متر ويستطيع الوصول لسرعة 240 كم في الساعة!!







يعيش هذا الطائر في نصف الكرة الشمالي بدءاً من المغرب العربي وجنوب أوروبا ومروراً بمصر والجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام ووصولاً إلى شمال الهند وآسيا الوسطى، ويعيش بين الجبال والسهول ويبني أعشاشه الكبيرة فوق الشجر وبين فجوات الصخور.






ويتميز العقاب الذهبي بشراسته وقوته الكبيرة بسبب بنيته الجسدية الصلبة، كما يتميز بأن نظره من القوة لدرجة أنه يستطيع مشاهدة فرائسه الصغيرة على بعد كيلومتر ونصف!!






وعلى الرغم من حجمه الصغير نسبياً إلا أن كل زوج من أزواج العقاب الذهبي له مناطق سيطرة يبسط نفوذه عليها تصل لـ155 كيلومتر مربع!






وكما ابتدع العرب قديماً رياضة الصيد بالصقور قام الكازاخ الذين يعيشون في مناطق منغوليا وكازخستان بترويض هذا الوحش الكاسر أيضاً ولكن بشكل استثنائي، لأنهم قاموا بتدريبه على اصطياد الذئاب والثعالب تماماً وكأنه يصطاد أرانب صغيرة!!

​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

.:النعامة:. ​ 
معلومات عن .:النعامة:.​ 


النعام من الطيور الكبيرة التي لا يمكنها الطيران.​ 
موطنه الأصلي أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط ، إلا أنه تعرض خلال العصور لعمليات صيد جائر أتت على الأعداد التي كانت توجد في صحاري الشرق الأوسط ..​ 
كما يوجد نوع آخر مشابه من النعام يتواجد في جنوب غرب آسيا.
تزن ذكور النعام حوالي 100 - 150 كغم،،،
يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 2,4 متر. ​ 

يتميز النعام بقوة ساقيه المذهلة، حيث يستطيع العدو بسرعة تصل إلى 50 كلم\ساعة وأن يحافظ على سرعته تلك لمدة نصف ساعة.​ 


تزن بيضة النعام حوالي 1 - 1,5 كغم.​ 
تتبادل أنثى النعام والذكر أحتضان البيض حيث تحتضنه الأنثى نهارآ 
ويحتضنه الذكر ليلآ​ 


لتربية النعام مردود اقتصادي كبير حيث تربى من أجل لحومها وريشها. ​ 
وقد ارتبط النعام (بالخطأ) بالجبن والغفلة،،،​ 
حيث يقال بأنه يطمر ويخفي رأسه بالرمال عندما يشعر بخطر ما ..
وذلك ليس حقيقياً وفي دراسة شملت 200.000 نعامة في 80 سنة 
لم تسجل ولا حالة و جدت فيها النعامة تدفن رأسها في الرمل ...
أو حتى كانت تنوي ذلك.​ 


( طائر النعام في محمية محازة الصيد )​ 


النعام العربي انقرض نهائياً ، وآخر مرة شوهد النعام العربي ​ 
عام 1960م ولايوجد إلا واحدة محنطة في أحد متاحف لندن...​ 
والموجود في المحازة حالياً هو نعام تم جلبه من السودان ويتمتع بمواصفات شبيهة بمواصفات النعام العربي ويسمى النعام أحمر الرقبة.
تم اطلاق عدد (18) عام (94) في محازة الصيد ،،،
ويبلغ عددها اليوم في المحازة (250).
وفي الصورة الأولى مجموعة من طيور النعام الكبيرة وفي الصورتين الثانية والثالثة لفروخه.​ 






​ 



صور للـ .:النعامة:. ​ 





​ 





​ 













​ 




صور لبيض .:النعامة:.د​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

معلومات عن .:الاخطبوط:.​ 
*حيوان بحري من الرخويات اللافقاريات، له 8 أذرع مغطاة من باطنها بممصات قوية يستخدمها في الإمساك بفرائسه من الأحياء المائية الأخرى. *​*

وزنه :​

يزن الأخطبوط العادي 2كغ، وأغلب أنواع الأخطبوط صغيرة الحجم (30-60سم) ولكن بعض الأنواع قد تصل إلى 10 أمتار. ​ 
وهو حيوان أصم، وللأخطبوط عينان قويتان تبصران بشكل جيد، وتتنفس هذه الحيوانات عن طريق الخياشيم، مثل الأسماك. ​ 
وللأخطبوط فم مكتمل على خلاف جميع اللافقاريات، وتحيط بالفم ثمانية أذرع، وإذا فقد ​ 
الأخطبوط ذراعاً نبت مكانها ذراع جديد. ​ 

أنواع الأخطبوط: ​ 
هناك 150 نوعاً من الأخطبوط تقريباً، وهي تعيش في المناطق الضحلة في قاع البحار، بينما تعيش بعض الأنواع بالقرب من سطح الماء، وهناك أنواع أخرى تعيش في الأعماق إلى 800 متر تحت سطح البحر ومن المحتمل أنها قد تصل إلى 5كلم تقريباً تحت سطح البحر. 
السلوك: 
الأخطبوط حيوان لاحم، يمسك فرائسه بالصمامات التي في أذرعه، ثم يدخل فيها مادة قوية التأثير تؤدي إلى شلل الفريسة وبحقنها بالأنزيمات الهاضمة، وعند ذلك يبدأ بامتصاص جسم الحيوان القشري ويتخلص من الأصداف. 
يستطيع تغيير لونه ليناسب البيئة التي يختبئ بها في انتظار فرائسه، وعند الخطر قد يقذف بسحابة من الحبر يختفي خلفها، وحبر الأخطبوط أسود سائل ينتج من كيس خاص في جسم الحيوان بجوار الجهاز الهضمي، هذه السحابة من الحبر عندما يطلقها الأخطبوط تكون شبيهة بجسمه وحجمه، وهكذا يعمل الحبر كأداة تضليل تلهي العدو المهاجم، وللحبر خاصية شبه قلوية تعمل على إضعاف الشم لدى الحيوان المهاجم.​ 

ولقد دلت الدراسات أن مخ الأخطبوط متطور ويحتوي على عدد كبير من الخلايا العصبية، ولهذا الحيوان قدرة كبيرة على الفهم والحفظ ودرجة عالية من الذكاء. 
يسبح الأخطبوط بسرعة حيث يقوم بسحب الماء داخل جسمه، ثم يعصر الماء إلى الخارج من خلال فتحة في شكل أنبوب أسفل الرأس (سيفون). تحرك قوة الماء المبعد الحيوان إلى الخلف. 
لا يستطيع الأخطبوط بذل مجهود كبير متواصل بل سرعان ما يتعب لأن دمه لا يحتوي على عنصر الحديد الذي يقوم بتثبيت الأكسجين في دم الفقاريات بل يحتوي على عنصر النحاس الذي لا يمسك إلا كمية قليلة من الأكسجين (4%) على عكس عنصر الحديد الذي يثبت من 10% إلى 20%. 
تضع أنثى الأخطبوط حوالي 100 ألف بيضة تجمعها بمهارة في مجموعات عنقودية الشكل وتضم الواحدة منها حوالي 4 آلاف جنين ثم تبقى الأم قرابة الشهر تحرس بيضها ولا تغادره لحظة كما أنها لا تأكل شيئاً طيلة هذه المدة، وعندما يمضي الشهر وتخرج الصغار من البيض تكون الأم قد غادرت الحياة لأنها تمتنع عن الطعام بعد وضع بيوضها. ​ 
ولا يعيش من ذلك العدد الكبير من البيض سوى أخطبوط واحد أو اثنين وتذهب البقية لقمة سائغة لسكان البحر من الأسماك والحيتان. ​ 
لا يتعدى عمر الأخطبوط ثلاث سنوات وهي فترة قصيرة لا تسمح للحيوان أن يكتسب تجارب هامة، أما الأم فإنها تموت إثر ولادة صغارها، وبالتالي فهي لا تعلمهم ولا تلقنهم ما اكتسبته من التجارب. ​ 
يعتبر الأخطبوط أحد أهم أبطال الأساطير الشعبية وأفلام السينما التي تصوره وحشاً بحرياً عملاقاً يغرق السفن، وهذا ليس صحيحاً فالأخطبوط من الحيوانات التي تعيش في القاع. ​ 
أخيراً بقي أن تعرف أن الأخطبوط يعد أحد أهم الوجبات الشهية بالنسبة لسكان الشواطئ !! ​*


صور للـ .:اخطبوط:. ​ 
*



*​


*الأخطبوط حيوان رأسي الأرجل ( رأس و ثمانية أرجل)*​ 

*



*​ 

*الممصات التي تغطي أرجل الأخطبوط *​ 
*



*​ 

*بعض الأنواع النادرة من الأخطبوط *​ 

*



*​ 

*الممصات أسلحة قوية للإمساك بالفرائس *​ 


*



*​ 

*يعيش الأخطبوط في المياه الضحلة *​ 


*



*​ 
*قدرة الأخطبوط على التلون بما يتناسب مع بيئته *​ 

*



*​ 
*للأخطبوط عيون قوية *​ 

*



*​ 
*يضغط الأخطبوط الماء من الأنبوب ليندفع بسرعة نحو الأمام*​ 


*



*​ 
*استراحة في الأعماق*​ 


*



*​ 
*رياضة الصباح *​ 


*



*​ 
*هكذا تصور الروايات الخيالية مهاجمة الأخطبوط للسفن *​ 







*تشريح للاخطبوط يوضح اجزاءه الداخلية واسمائها*​



صور نادرة للـ .:اخطبوط:. ​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

*حيوان غريب في شواطي شبه جزيرة ويلز *


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
موضوع ومعلومات جميلة جداااااااا
ميرسى يا انى بل 
مجهود جميل جدا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد​*
> *موضوع ومعلومات جميلة جداااااااا*
> *ميرسى يا انى بل *
> *مجهود جميل جدا*
> ...


مشكوورة ا ختي ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

[YOUTUBE]439_R4DysyY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> [youtube]439_r4dysyy&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه رووووووووووووعة حيوانات حلووووة 
احب القطط والكلاب 
عجبني القط الاسود و
الكلب الأبيض


----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك علي المعلومات


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> شكرا ليك علي المعلومات


 
ميرسي خالص...


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

شكلي حلو وصوتي احلى
ببغاء المكاو.........

[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/000e04c337a88ce03e95d5baddeb442a.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/000e04c337a88ce03e95d5baddeb442a.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/12085a35b71beda5fa59e31a8d4de80a.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/12085a35b71beda5fa59e31a8d4de80a.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/c452e3e8186f94c587dae9284b126f3d.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/c452e3e8186f94c587dae9284b126f3d.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/5314cdede1b9b27d58beba636264db38.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/5314cdede1b9b27d58beba636264db38.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/f3cd18171f4dabdba8b5e73c4e996c3f.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/f3cd18171f4dabdba8b5e73c4e996c3f.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/ade4131912578a505b8c487553ecedbf.jpg"]

[/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/d9e88a4a6f38712e84dac778c6d81518.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/d9e88a4a6f38712e84dac778c6d81518.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/92fb28558a2173e33f5a5c90901540ca.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/92fb28558a2173e33f5a5c90901540ca.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/1dd311a1df6f3a6ee62d90d4b254e4a9.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/1dd311a1df6f3a6ee62d90d4b254e4a9.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/641e59a1c4b2b95adb82aea238cae590.jpg"][URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/641e59a1c4b2b95adb82aea238cae590.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]


ببغاء الكارنادي ........



[URL="http://www.alza3eem.net/info/imgcache/239.imgcache"]

[/URL]

>[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/0a37e9f7062b70aa631fcdd4bd94b4d7.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

ببغاء الدرة المطوقة......



​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

صور مثيرة لمعركة بين تمساح اصابه الغرور فقرر 

مهاجمة قطيع من حيوانات فرس 

النهر و كان هدفه اصطياد واحد منها ..

لكن التمساح نسي ان فرس النهر يمتلك اسنانا وانيابا

قاطعة تعادل اضعاف ما عنده .. 

و كانت النتيجة خسارة هذا التمساح لحياته , فمات شر ميتة 

تحت انياب فرس النهر الذي 

قتله في معركة سهلة ..

:

شوفوا الصور



:




:
































​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

مجهود ممتاز 
اعشق الحيوانات جدا 
وربيت بالفعل 
ولف وجريفون وكناريا وكوكاتيل وحوضين اسماك من ابدع انواع الاسماك 


وحشتينا انى كنتى فين افتقدناك يا احلى امورة 


احلى تقييم 

لو سمح المنتدى


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

*مجموعة صور نادرة لطيور*​ 
*هذه الطيور تنزل قبل الفجر بنص ساعها وتختفي قبل الشروق*​ 


 



 


 



 


 



 



​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 






*ما أعظم الله في خلقه إبداع *​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

من الحيوانات المنقرضة:​ 
.:الماموث:.​ 
معلومات عن .:الماموث:.
حددت الدراسات أنه ينتمي إلي الثدييات آكلة النباتات، ويتميز بضخامة الحجم إذ يبلغ ارتفاعه 420 سم، كما يبلغ وزنه 10 طن، وهو من الحيوانات المعمرة ويعيش حتى 80 عام. ومن ناحية الشكل الخارجي للماموث، فهو يملك جـمـجـمـة مدبـبـه و أنياب طويلة ملتوية لولبية ويتجه طرفي النابين إلي بعضهما البعض.
ويختلف الماموث عن الفيل الحالي بشعره الطـويـل الأسود اللون الـذي يـكـسو جـسده، والذي قد يصل أحيانا إلي الأرض, وينمو هذا الشعر الطويل من خلال فراء بني كثيف يساعد الحيوان علي تحمل درجات الحرارة شديدة الانخفاض حيث يعيش في المناطق القطبية والمتجمدة في شمال الكرة الأرضية. كما يتميز الماموث بوجود حـدبـة ضخـمـة خلف رقبته، إضافة إلي ان أذنيه صغيرتين بعكس الفيل الحالي
وتمتلك حيوانات الماموث قدرة فريدة علي الحياة في المناطق الجليدية المتجمدة، لذا فقد استطاع أن يعيش ويتجول في مناطق مختلفة من العالم، خاصة خلال العصر الجليدي حيث كان الجليد يكسو جميع أنحاء الأرض، مما يفسر سبب انتشاره في مناطق جنوبية بعيدا عن المراكز المتجمدة في الشمال. واختلف شكل الماموث تبعا للمناطق المختلفة التي عاش فيها، فأقدم أنواع الماموث الذي عاش في صحاري سيبريا الجليدية منذ ملايين السنين، وعندما انتقل بعض أفراده إلي شمال أمريكا عبر جسر بهرنج تغيرت صفاتهم خاصة من ناحية الحجم الذي ازداد بشكل ملحوظ. وأطلق العلماء علي النوع الأخير الماموث الكولومبي، ووصل هذا النوع إلي وسط أمريكا والمكسيك.
*وقد استطاع الماموث السيبيري أن يعيش حتى عصر قريب بعكس الأنواع الأخرى التي وجدت في فـرنسا وانجلترا وأمريكا والتي ظلت حية طوال العصر الجليدي فقط، ثم انقرضت عندما بدأت الحرارة في الارتفاع منذ ما يقرب من أربعة آلاف عام. وتطورت بعض أنواع الماموث مع انتهاء العصر الجليدي، وتركت فرائها الثقيل وبعض الخواص التي كانت تناسب الحياة في الجليد، وتضاءل حجمها حتى وصلت إلي الفيل العادي الذي نعرفه اليوم. أما علاقة الإنسان البدائي بالماموث فلم تكن جيدة، إذ اعتبر الإنسان أن صيد حيوان الماموث وسيلته لإثبات وجوده في صراع البقاء.*​ 


صور للـ .:ماموث:.​ 




​ 










الفيل الحالي​ 














​ 








​ 









​ 








​ 









​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

.:النعامة:. ​ 
معلومات عن .:النعامة:.​ 

النعام من الطيور الكبيرة التي لا يمكنها الطيران.​ 
موطنه الأصلي أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط ، إلا أنه تعرض خلال العصور لعمليات صيد جائر أتت على الأعداد التي كانت توجد في صحاري الشرق الأوسط ..​ 
كما يوجد نوع آخر مشابه من النعام يتواجد في جنوب غرب آسيا.
تزن ذكور النعام حوالي 100 - 150 كغم،،،
يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 2,4 متر. ​ 

يتميز النعام بقوة ساقيه المذهلة، حيث يستطيع العدو بسرعة تصل إلى 50 كلم\ساعة وأن يحافظ على سرعته تلك لمدة نصف ساعة.​ 


تزن بيضة النعام حوالي 1 - 1,5 كغم.​ 
تتبادل أنثى النعام والذكر أحتضان البيض حيث تحتضنه الأنثى نهارآ 
ويحتضنه الذكر ليلآ.​ 





لتربية النعام مردود اقتصادي كبير حيث تربى من أجل لحومها وريشها. ​ 
وقد ارتبط النعام (بالخطأ) بالجبن والغفلة،،،​ 
حيث يقال بأنه يطمر ويخفي رأسه بالرمال عندما يشعر بخطر ما ..
وذلك ليس حقيقياً وفي دراسة شملت 200.000 نعامة في 80 سنة 
لم تسجل ولا حالة و جدت فيها النعامة تدفن رأسها في الرمل ...
أو حتى كانت تنوي ذلك.​ 







( طائر النعام في محمية محازة الصيد )​ 





النعام العربي انقرض نهائياً ، وآخر مرة شوهد النعام العربي ​ 
عام 1960م ولايوجد إلا واحدة محنطة في أحد متاحف لندن...​ 
والموجود في المحازة حالياً هو نعام تم جلبه من السودان ويتمتع بمواصفات شبيهة بمواصفات النعام العربي ويسمى النعام أحمر الرقبة.
تم اطلاق عدد (18) عام (94) في محازة الصيد ،،،
ويبلغ عددها اليوم في المحازة (250).
وفي الصورة الأولى مجموعة من طيور النعام الكبيرة وفي الصورتين الثانية والثالثة لفروخه.​ 










​ 



صور للـ .:النعامة:. ​ 



 



 











​ 


صور لبيض .:النعامة:.د​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

.:نجم البحر:.

*حيوان بحري يشبه النجم في شكلها ، و هو مختلف الحجم و اللون ، ويوجد في جميع البحار . و يتركب جسم الحيوان من قرص ، في وسطه فتحة الفم ، و يتفرع من هذا القرص خمسة أذرع متشابهة شكلا ، و متساوية طولا و حجما . وسطحها العلوي أقتم من السفلي . و يوجد على جسمه عدد كبية من صفائح صلبة تبرز منها أشواك ، كثيرا ما تعلق بها الأعشاب و الحشائش و الأوساخ . 

و لذا نجد أن هذا الحيوان ، قد زود جسمه بأعضاء صغيرة تشبه الملقط ، يحافظ بها على نظافة جسمه بما يلقط بها مما علق بأشواكه .

و يتغذى نجم البحر بالحيوانات الرخوة ذات المصراعين ، و هي المعروفة بالمحار و يفترسها بطريقة غريبة ، هي في ذاتها دليل على وجود الله ، و على رحته التي عمت كل الوجود . فمتى وجدت نجمة ، محارة , ضعتها بين أذرعتها الخمس ، وقوست جسمها فوقها ، و ألصقت بمصراع المحارة عددا من أقدامها ، و تشد هذه الأقدام في اتجاهين متضادين فتفتح المصراع . و نجمة البحر ن صبورة جلدة ، لو صادفت محارة قوي المصراع ، ظلت تشده مدة طويلة إلى أن تتهادى قوته ، و يفتح المصراع مقهورا أمام ذلك الجلد و الصبر . 

و متى فتح المصراع ، أخرجت النجمة جزءا من معدتها خارج فمها ، يلتف حول المحار ثم تأخذ في امتصاص ما به حتى تأتي عليه .


والآن اترككم مع هذه الصور لهذا الكائن*
*



















































































































*
​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

سأبدأ بالبداية بعرض الصور عن الماعز الجبلــي
ثم سنشاهد مقاطع فيديو للنسر... 





































*



*

*



*


*



*







*الموضوع الآخر*
النسر الذهبــي....

*يعتبر النسر الذهبي من الطيور الكاسرة التي تعيش في القسم الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية.*
*يصل طول جناحي هذا النسر الى 2 متر ويميل لونه الى البني الغامق مع بقعة ذهبية في عنقه ومنقاره. يتغذى النسر الذهبي بشكل عام على الأرانب, الفئران, الأفاعي, الطيور ومن ضمن وجباته نجد الماعز التي تعيش في الجبال العالية.*
*بالرغم من ثقل الماعز نسبياً الا أنّ النسر الذهبي لا يواجه مشكلة في صيدها وحملها بواسطة مخالبه الى العش. يقوم النسر الذهبي بقتل ضحيته بواسطة مخالبه الطويلة مستعيناً بمنقاره الحاد وهذه الطريقة غير مجدية مع الحيوانات الكبيرة مثل ماعز الجبال ولذالك نجد أنّ هذا النسر يستعمل طريقة خاصة وذكية للقضاء على الماعز اذ يقوم بسحبها من سفح الجبل ويتركها تهوي الى الأرض من ارتفاع شاهق حتى تسقط وتموت ليلحق بها النسر ويستلم وجبته جاهزة للأكل. ما أعظمك ياالله..*

إليكم المقاطع
[YOUTUBE]XPm-CTLnV8A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

*(نوودي) أطول حصان في العالم





*​*
*
*المالكة جين جرينمان وبجوارها الحصان*








​
_*يبلغ طوله 2.05 متر ووزنه 1.5 طن*_​







​
_*(نوودي) يبلغ من العمر 7 سنوات ويستعد برفقة مالكته لإقامة جولة عالمية*_​







​
_*شي عجيب صح ؟*__*؟ *_​


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2010)

حيوانات مختلفة عن الاخرين !!





​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 








​ 







​ 


​ 




​ 



​ 




​ 



​



​ 









​ 








​ 






​ 


​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 








​ 







​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

*ميرررسى يا انى على الموسوعه الهايله وربنا يعوضك تعبك يا حبيبتى
ليكى منى احلى تقييم 
ومتااااااااابعه *


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا انى على الموسوعه الهايله وربنا يعوضك تعبك يا حبيبتى*
> *ليكى منى احلى تقييم *
> *ومتااااااااابعه *


 
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
تقييمي هو في وجودك البهي
وطلتك المميزة عزيزتي


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*الورل ( Monitor Lizard ) *​


*ينتمي الورل ( Monitor Lizard ) إلى مملكة ( الحيوانات ) ، من شعبة *
*( الحبليات ) ، تحت شعبة ( الفقاريات ) .*
*من طائفة الزواحف ( Reptilia ) ، من عائلة الحرشفيات ( Squamata ) ،*
*من رتبة العظايا ( السحالي ) Squria ، من فصيلة الضبيات ( Lacertidia ) . *​



*رتبة العظايا ( Squria ) :*​ 

*العظاء أو العظايا ؛ مفردها عظاية ( وتسمى بالعامية السحالي ) ؛ كالحرباء ، والضب ، والورل ، والبرص ، وما شابههن ..*
*وتلك الزواحف قريبة الصلة بالأفاعي إلى حد ما ولكن لها أرجل ( وبعضها مثل الأفاعي لا أرجل لها ) . ومن فصيلتها*
*أما العظايا ( السحالي ) كبيرة الحجم ؛ فهي أكثر شبهاً ( بالتماسيح ) .*​ 

*• أنواعها :*​ 

*تتباين العظايا ( السحالي ) فيما بينها في الحجم ، والشكل ، واللون . ولديها طرق عديدة للتنقل ، وللدفاع عن النفس . *
*ولقد تعرف العلماء إلى أكثر من ( 3750 ) نوعاً مختلفاً من العظايا .*
*وهنالك أكثر من ( 500 نوع ) منها ، تعيش في قارة استراليا .*​ 

*• أماكن التواجد :*​ 

*ليس لدى العظايا المقدرة على التحكم في درجة حرارة جسمها ( كما يفعل كثير من الحيوانات الأخرى ) . وعليه فان غالبيتها تعيش في أماكن لا تصل درجة الحرارة فيها إلى التجمد مطلقاً ، بينما تدخل التي تعيش منها في المناطق ذات الشتاء البارد في السبات. لذا فان معظم العظايا تتواجد في *
*( المنطقة المدارية ) ، والأماكن الدافئة من ( المناطق المعتدلة ) . *
*وتعتبر ( العظايا ) أكثر الزواحف وجوداً في المناطق ( الصحراوية ) ، والمناطق *
*( الجافة ) الأخرى . *
*وفي تلك المناطق الصحراوية الجافة فان العظايا تلجأ عادة إلى ( الأماكن الظليلة )*
*أو ( تدس جسمها في الرمال ) لتفادي أشعة الشمس الحارقة ، عندما ترتفع درجات الحرارة إلى مستويات لا تقوى على تحملها .*​ 

*• أحجامها :*​ 

*وتتفاوت العظايا في أحجامها، حيث إن أصغرها حجماً لا يتعدى *
*( سنتيمترات ) قليلة في الطول ، بينما يصل حجم أكبرها ( تنين كومودو ) الذي يعيش في جزر الهند الشرقية ( اندونيسيا ) ، وبعض الجزر الأفريقية في المحيط الهندي ، الى أكثر من *
*( ثلاثة أمتار ) في الطول ، وحتى ( 150 كيل جرام ) في الوزن *​
*عظاءة الورل ( Monitor Lizard )​*

*( الورل ) عظاءة معروفة منذ القدم ، وهو من أكبر الزواحف والعظايا .*​ 
*والورل ( في القاموس المحيط ) ، هو :*​ 
*الورل ( محركة ) : دابة كالضب ، أو العظيم من أشكال الوزغ ، طويل الذنب ، صغير الرأس ، لحمه حار جدا ، يسمن بقوة ، وزبله يجلو الوضح ، وشحمه يعظم الذكر دلكا ويجمع على ( ورلان ) و *
*( أورال ) و ( أرأل ) ، بالهمز .*​ 
** أماكن انتشاره :*​ 
*ينتشر ( الورل ) في المناطق الاستوائية ، وشبه الاستوائية ؛ في أفريقيا ، وأسيا الصغرى ، وجنوب آسيا ، والجزر الاندونيسية ، و في قارة استراليا ، وفي الجزيرة العربية .*
*ولا يتواجد ( الورل ) في جزيرة ( مالاجاشي ) ، ونيوزلندا ، والأمريكتين .*​ 
*• أنواعه :*​ 
*يوجد في العالم ما يقرب من ( 32 ) نوعا من عظاءة ( الورل ) .*​ 
*بعضها يستطيع تسلق الأشجار ، وبعضها عندها القدرة على السباحة .*
*فالورل النيلي الإفريقي ( يصل طوله إلى مترين تقريبًا ) يستطيع الحفر والجري، ويجيد السباحة ، وبإمكانه تسلق الأشجار .*
*و يقضي معظم وقته في ( الماء ) ، ويقتات على الكثير من الحيوانات الصغيرة .*​
*





​​

• المعيشة :​

( الورل ) من الحيوانات نهارية المعيشة ، كما أنه يصطاد في الليل 
ويقضي معظم النهار ( حينما تشتد الحرارة ) في جحورعميقة يحفرها تحت الأرض ( كالورل الصحراوي الذي يحفر تلك الجحور في الأرض الرملية ) .
ويصل عمق الجحر إلى مترين بينما يبلغ طول الجحر من ( 4 - 5 أمتار )
وغالبا ما يكون للأفراد الكبيرة منه جحور عدة ، يستخدمها على التناوب.
، بينما يختبئ الصغار تحت الأحجار .​ 





* الأشكال ، والأحجام :​ 
يمتاز ( الورل ) بشكله المميز :​ 
فرأسه طويلة مستدقة الطرف ، بها فكان قويان ، مزود بأسنان حادة ، منحنية إلى الخلف قليلا .
ورقبته طويلة ، اسطوانية الشكل .
وأطرافه الأربعة قوية التركيب ، تساعده على الجري بسرعة عالية .
وبكل منها خمسة أصابع ، مزودة بمخالب قوية .​ 
ويبلغ طول ذيله ضعفي طول جسمه ، يرفعه عندما يجري . وله دور فعال في توجيه جسم الورل إلى الاتجاه الذي يقصده أثناء الحركة .​ 
وتشبه ( الأورال ) الثعابين في ( هيئة الجمجمة ) حيث أنها متعظمة تماما في كليهما ، مما يضفي حماية لسقف الفم عند كليهما ، حين يبتلعان فريسة كبيرة . ​ 
ولسان الورل مشقوق ( مثل لسان الثعبان ) ، يستخدمه في التعرف على الروائح .​ 
ويتشابه كل من ( الورل ) و( الثعبان ) في شكل الفقرات العظمية ، وغلاف القلب ، وغياب المثانة البولية . ​ 
• أسلحة الورل :​ 
تعتبر الأسنان ، والمخالب أفضل أسلحة الورل للدفاع عن نفسه في حالة تعرضه للخطر .
وكذلك فان ( الورل ) يستخدم أسنانه ، ومخالبه في القبض على الفريسة .
بالإضافة إلى أنها أسلحة فعالة ضد الأعداء .​​



• الحجم :​

حينما يكون ( الورل ) صغيرا فان وزنه لا يزيد عن ( 20 جرام ) ، 
وعندما يكبر ، فان وزن كبير الحجم منها يصل إلى ( 100 ) كيل جرام ، فأكثر .​ 
* الغذاء :​ 
الورل من الحيوانات نهارية المعيشة ، ومعظمها يعيش في بيئات صحراوية جافة . ويعتمد الورل على حاستي الشم ، والبصر في تحديد الفريسة . 
حيث يقطع ( الورل ) مسافة كبيرة بحثا عن فريسته ( تصل أحيانا إلى مسافة 8 أكيال مترية ) . ​ 
ويستخدم فكيه في القبض عليها ، ويقوم بقتلها عن طريق هزها ، وضرب جسمها بسطح الأرض ، حتى تموت .
يتغذى صغير ( الورل ) على الحشرات ، والزواحف ، والثدييات الصغير. ​ 
أما الورل الكبير فانه يأكل العظايا ( كالضب ، والخصوي ، والحردون ، وأم حبين ، والجليماني .. ) ، والأسماك ، والطيور ، والقوارض ( كالفئران ، واليرابيع ، والجرذان ) ، والحشرات ( كالخنافس ، والجعلان ) ، ويأكل البيض ؛ وهو من وجباته المفضلة .​ 
كما يفترس الورل الثعابين ، وإذا ما تعرض للدغة الثعبان فانه ، يذهب إلى نبتة تسمى ( الرمرام ) ويفرك بها جسده ( أو يأكل منها ) ، ثم يعاود الكرة بمهاجمة الثعبان ، حتى يتمكن من افتراسه .​ 
و نادرا ما يقوم الورل بشرب الماء .​ 




​ 

• التزاوج ، والتكاثر :​ 
تتكاثر ( الأورال ) في نهاية فصل الشتاء ، وبداية فصل الربيع .​ 
وتبيض الأنثى من ( 7 - 50 ) بيضة ( حسب نوع الورل ) ، وتدفنها تحت الأرض ، أو تجعلها في شقوق الأشجار ، ولا تعلم مدة الحضانة لقلة الدراسة عليها .
ويعتقد أن الورل يعمر إلى ( 15 سنة ) في البرية .​ 




​ 

• عدائية الورل :​ 
والورل حيوان شديد الخطورة خاصة عندما يشعر انه محاصر وقد يهاجم أعداء أكبر منه حجما . وهو يخوف أعداءه بفتح فمه ، ونفخ منطقة العنق وإصدار صوت بنفخ الهواء عن طريق الفم .
كما يقوم بتوسعة عظام الصدر ( كما تفعل أفعى الكوبرا ) ، وكذلك يقف على طرفيه الخلفيتين قبل المنازلة .​ 
( أورال الجزيرة العربية ) ​ 
الورل ( ويسمى باللهجة العامية في نجد الورر ) .. 
وهو من ( الزواحف ) شكله قريب من الضب ، لكن ذيله به حراشف ( وليس أملسا كالضب ) .​ 
أوضحت دراسة قامت بها ( الهيئة الوطنية لحماية الحياة الفطرية ، وإنمائها ) 
عن الزواحف بأنه يوجد في الجزيرة العربية نوعان من ( الأورال ) ، وهي :​ 
1 - الورل الصحراوي : ( Desert Monitor )​ 
مناطق الانتشار :​ 
وهو واسع الانتشار في معظم البيئات ، ويكثر في السهول ، والمناطق الرملية والمناطق التي تغطيها الحصباء .​ 
أسلوب المعيشة :​ 
وهو حيوان نهاري المعيشة ، ينشط عند اشتداد درجة الحرارة ، حيث يتحول لونه من اللون
( الرمادي ) إلى اللون ( البني المصفر ) . ​ 
صفاته الجسدية :​ 
الورل الصحراوي أكبر السحالي في شبة الجزيرة العربية .
يبدأ طول الصغير منها من قياس ( 5 سنتيمتر ) . 
إلى أن يزداد الطول ، وينمو ، حتى يبلغ طول الكبير منها ( متر و 20 سنتيمتر ) من أنفه إلى نهاية ذيله . 
يشكل طول جسم ( الورل الصحراوي ) ثلث جسمه الإجمالي ( 40 سنتيمتر ) أما الباقي ( 80 سنتيمتر ) ، فيتكون من الذيل الذي يشبه السوط .​ 
ورأس ( الورل ) طويل ، يستدق عند الخطم ، ويوجد على جانبي الرأس عينان دائريتان ، تشبهان عيني الصقر ..
كما أن جسمه طويل ، ويوجد على ظهره نقاط بيضاء ، تشكل خطوطاً عريضة ، وهناك خطوط قاتمة على الجانبين ، وتوجد حلقات سوداء على طول الذيل ..​ 

أسلحته في الدفاع عن نفسه :​ 
يستخدم ( الورل ) ذيله في الدفاع ضد الأعداد . كما أن فكي ( الورل ) القويتين سلاح فعال في القتال ، يسببان ( جروحاً عميقة ) لأعدائه ، وفرائسه .
ويعد الجري السريع من أهم وسائل الهرب عند الورل . ويساعده في ذلك أطرافه القوية المعدة للجري .. ​ 
غذاؤه :​ 
يتغذى ( الورل الصحراوي ) على الحيوانات المتوافرة في بيئته ، وكل شيء يستطيع أن يتغلب عليه ، مثل :
الثعابين ، والقوارض ، والعظايا شوكية الذيل ( وبخاصة الضب ) . وجميع الحيوانات غير الفقرية . وهو يدخل في الجحور بحثاً عن الفرائس . وعادة ما يهز الورل الفريسة بشدة قبل افتراسها وابتلاعها كاملة وفي بعض الأحيان يتغذى 
( الورل ) على فرائس ميتة ، يستطيع اكتشافها من مسافات بعيدة .​ 
التكاثر :​ 
تضع أنثى ( الورل الصحراوي ) من ( 16- 25 ) بيضة ، تحت الأرض وتستغرق فترة الحضانة حوالي ( خمسة أشهر ) تقريباً.
ولسوء الحظ فإن البيض والصغار تقع ضحية للثعالب والطيور الجارحة .​ 
السلوك :​ 
( الورل الصحراوي ) ينشط بصورة رئيسية في الفجر ، وعند الغسق ، ويقضي ساعات النهار الأكثر حرارة في الجحور ، أو في ظل الصخور ، والنباتات. 
يبدي ( الورل الصحراوي ) عندما يصطاد ، أو عندما يهرب ؛ سرعة مدهشة في الجري ، ولكن إذا ما تمت محاصرته فإنه يدافع عن نفسه بشراسة ، ضارباً بذيله ( الذي يشبه السوط ) ، ومحاولاً عض من يهاجمه .
ويحتوي لعابة على ( بكتريا سامة ) ، وقد أكسبه هذا السلوك سمعة كونه أكثر سحالي الجزيرة العربية عدوانية .​ 
2 - الورل اليمني :​ 
مناطق الانتشار :​ 
ينتشر هذا النوع في ( المناطق الجبلية ) ، والتلال المغطاة بالنباتات ، في الجزء 
( الجنوبي الغربي ) من الجزيرة العربية ، من موادي مربة ( شمال أبها ) ، ووادي ( حاكمة ) و ( جبال فيفا ) جنوباً ، على امتداد ( البيئات الجبلية ) إلى تعز و مأرب ووادي زبيد في اليمن ..​ 
صفاته الجسدية :​ 
جسم ( الورل اليمني ) ذو لون بني بشكل عام ، وهو غليظ الحجم ، وتظهر خطوط داكنة على مؤخرة الجسم ، والذيل . وهناك خط مصفر على مقدمة الخطم وتمتاز الأطراف الأمامية بوجود مخالب طويلة ، وقوية ، وهي أكبر من مخالب الأطراف الخلفية . ويصل طول الجسم والذيل إلى ( 115 سنتيمتر ) تقريباً .​ 
غذاؤه :​ 
يتغذى ( الورل اليمني ) على الحشرات ( مثل الخنافس ) ، كما يتغذى على القواقع واللافقاريات . ويأكل صغار الأرانب ، والطيور التي تربى في المنازل .​ 
الورل مخلوق جبار ولكن !​ 

( الورل ) عظاءة شرسة جداً ، تخافه كل ( الزواحف ) و ( الحيوانات ) ، ويجبن عن ملاقاته حتى الإنسان !​ 
لكن الشيء الوحيد الذي يقتله طائر صغير ( من أضعف خلق الله ) !
ذلك الطير الصغير ، هو الطائر المسمى ( أم سالم ) . ​ 
لكن ؛ ما هذا الطائر ؟
وكيف يستطيع قتل هذا الوحش المخيف ؟ ​ 
طائر السبد ( Nightjar ) أو ( أم سالم ) كما تسمى محليا : 
طائر صحراوي صغير ، من فصيلة السبدان​ 
( NIGHTJARS Caprimulgidae ) .​ 
لون ريشه أبيض وأسود ، وذيله طويل ، يحركه للأعلى وللأسفل ؛ بإيقاع جميل .​ 
وتسمى أحيانا ( ملهيّة الرعيان ) أو ( مسهية الرعيان ) . ​ 
يبدأ طائر ( أم سالم ) بالتحليق ، فما أن يرى ( الورل ) - وقد خرج للبحث عن فريسته – حتى يحاول الطائر الاقتراب من الورل شيئا فشيئا ، حتى إذا أصبح فوق رأس الورل ، اتجه إلى منطقة اليافوخ ( مقدم رأس الورل ) ، ثم يقوم بنقر ذلك الموضع من رأس الورل نقرتين ، فأكثر .. 
ثم إذا انتهى من عملية النقر ( الأولى ) ، وأصبح موضع النقر جاهزا ، تأتي مجموعة من طيور 
( أمهات سالم ) ، ثم تقوم بإتمام عملية النقر التي بدأها الطائر الأول .
وتنقر عدت نقرات متوالية ( في الموضع نفسه ) .. 
إلى أن يتوقف الورل الجبار المخيف عن الحركة !
بعدها تدرك طيور ( أمهات سالم ) أن هذا الوحش الخطر ، قد أصبح جثة هامدة !
فتتوقف عن عمليات النقر .
وبهذا ينتهي تلك الأسطورة المخيفة المسماة ( الورل ) ، وحش الصحراء !​ 
شعر :​ 
لكل شيء آفة من جنسه ..... حتى الحديد سطا عليه المبرد !​ 

صورة ( أم سالم ) الطائر الشجاع ( ملهية الرعيان ) ​ 
أخطار تتهدد الورل :​ 
لم يسلم الورل من عمليات الصيد التي يتعرض لها ، إما لأكله ، أو للحصول على بيضه ، 
في مناطق بعض العالم .
كما يصاد الورل للحصول على زيته ، وشحمه ، وجلده .​ 

ويعتبر عظاءة الورل ( بوجه عام ) من الحيوانات المخيفة للا نسان ( بشكل عام ) نظرا لكبر حجمه ، وقوته ، وسرعته . ولوجود الشبه الكبير بينه وبين الثعابين ، خاصة اللسان المشقوق .​ 
وبعضها شرس الطباع لا تتورع عن مهاجمة الإنسان مثل ( ورل كومودو ) ..​ 



​


ويعتبر ورل ( كومودور ) أكبر عظاءة ورل في العالم . ​
حيث يصل طوله ( 2 - 3 أمتار ) فأكثر .
ويصل وزن الذكر إلى ما يقارب ( 135 ) كيل جرام . ​

بينما يصل وزن الأنثى إلى قرابة ( 90 كيل جرام ).​​*​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

رح نأخذ بريك ونرجع 
...................
شوفو الحيوانات لما تعصب تعمل ايش 
....... شي عجيب ......
*عندما يغضب الحيوان على الإنسان *

​


















 



 



 







 



 


 



 



​مودتي 
اختكم عبير البنفسج















شوفو الحيوانات لما تعصب تعمل ايش​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

معلووومااات مفيدةةة
مشكوورة يا اني
متابعة معاكي لفترةةة
ربنا معاكي


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

joyful song قال:


> معلووومااات مفيدةةة
> مشكوورة يا اني
> متابعة معاكي لفترةةة
> ربنا معاكي


 
ميرسي كثثثير
ربناا يبااركك


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

البارحة شفت طاواويس كثثيرة كانت روووعة 
انظروا لاختياري

صور الطاووس 
































































​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

ماشفت البارحة مثل هذا ال حيوان 
طب خلونا نشوفوا مع بعض
صور [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t50214.html"]حيوان [/URL]الراكون Raccoon











































































​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الثعلب

هو حيوان ثديي من فصيلة الكلبيات التى تضم الكلاب و الذئاب و الثعالب ، ذيل كثيف وخطم مدبب، و تشتمل الثعالب على أثنا عشر نوعاً منها الثعلب القطبي، والثعلب الرمادي والثعلب الأحمر والثعالب سريعة وماهرة في الصيد، ويستطيع الثعلب الأحمر الامساك بسهولة بأرنب مراوغ ، كما يستطيع أن يتسلل خلسة باتجاه طائر ومن ثم مداهمته قافزا فوقه. ولكل من الثعلب القطبي والثعلب الأحمر فرو كثيف وطويل ناعم غالي الثمن، ويصطاد الناس الثعالب من أجل فرائها. ويجد كثيرا من الصيادين متعة كبيرة في تعقب الثعلب وصيده ولا يقتلونه. ومن أجل ذلك يستخدم الصيادون كلاب الصيد من اجل تتبع رائحة الثعلب، لكن الثعلب ينثني مغيرا اتجاهه أو يقفز الى الماء مما يجعل تعقب رائحته أمرا صعبا تعيش الثعالب في جميع أنحاء العالم ما عدا منطقة القطب الجنوبي وجنوب شرقي آسيا وبعض الجزر. وقد توجد الثعالب في المناطق الزراعية والغابات والصحاري وحتى في المناطق الخارجية لبعض المدن والضواحي تشبه معظم أنواع الثعالب صغار الكلاب، الا أن للثعلب ذيلا كثيفا ، كما أن له أذنين مدببتين وخطما طويلا حادا. ويبلغ طول معظم الثعالب 60 الى 70 سم ، اضافة الى 35 الى 40 سم لطول الذيل. ويزن الثعلب نحو 5 – 7 كيلوجراما . وللثعلب سمع حاد وحاسة شم قوية، وهو يعتمد بشكل خاص على هاتين الحاستين من أجل تحديد الفريسة وتشاهد الثعالب الأشياء المتحركة ولكن ربما لا تستطع ملاحظة الأشياء الثابتة غير المتحركة ، وللثعلب أربع أصابع وإصبع داخلية لا وظيفة لها في كل من القدمين الأماميتين . والاصبع الداخلية هي ابهام غير متحرك ولا يلامس الأرض. ويوجد في كل قدم خلفية أربع أصابع ، وعند المشي أو الجري فان كفي القدمين الخلفيتين تقعان على إثر القدمين الأماميتين. وترفع معظم الثعالب ذيولها بشكل مستقيم أثناء الجري وتخفضها عند المشي. وربما ينام الثعلب وذيله فوق أنفه وفوق راحة أقدامه الأمامية. ويمتلك معظم الثعالب غددا للرائحة تفرز منها رائحة خاصة مميزة , تعيش الثعالب في مجموعات عائلية أثناء تربية الصغار، وفي الأوقات الأخرى تعيش بشكل منفرد ، ولا تشكل أسرابا كما تفعل الذئاب. ويتم التزاوج بين الذكر والانثى في بداية فصل الشتاء حيث تسودهما روح المداعبة والتعاون في الصيد. واذا ما تم الامساك بأحد الزوجين من قبل عدو فان الآخر يهرب مسرعا من مخبئة ويعيش تائها ملاحقا . ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الثعبان 

نوع من أنواع الزواحف، تتميز عن غيرها من الزواحف والحيوانات بعدم وجود أية أطراف لها، وعيونها مفتوحة دائماً ولا تغطيها جفون، أما الأسنان فهي حادة الأطراف ومقوسة إلى الوراء وتنتشر على الفكين، أما جسم الأفعى فيتميز بطوله الانسيابي . وجسم الأفعى تغطيه الحراشف وهي شبيهة بقشور السمك، لكنها تزداد سمكاً في منطقة الرأس وعلى الجانبين وتختلف ألوانها باختلاف البيئة التي تعيش فيها. والأفاعي من الحيوانات الصيادة الماهرة وهي تتمتع بحاسة بصرية حادة، كما تتصف الأفاعي بحاسة شم عالية تتعرف بها على فريستها وتحديد نوعها. وليس لدى الأفاعي أجهزة لاستقبال ذبذبات الهواء لا طبلة أذن ولا أذن خارجية. وتلجأ الأفاعي لعدة طرق لاقتناص فريستها، حيث أنها تستطيع ابتلاع حيوانات يبلغ حجمها أضعاف حجم جسمها لأن أنياب الأفاعي مجوفة إلى الوراء، فإذا أمسك الفريسة بأنيابه لا تستطيع غير الاندفاع إلى الأمام في اتجاه مريء الثعبان ويساعد على ذلك أن الفك السفلي ليس مرتبطاً بجمجمة الثعبان ومن ثم يمكن فتح الفم بسهولة بالغة وعلى اتساع كبير. ويستطيع الثعبان قضاء فترة لا بأس بها دون تناول وجبة واحدة وذلك لأن الطعام لا يحترق في جسمه بسرعة كبيرة نظراً لأنه أقل نشاطاً من غيره من الحيوانات الأخرى ، ولنفس السبب كذلك يستطيع الاستغناء عن الماء أطول مدة ممكنة. وتزداد الأفاعي طولاً كلما امتد بها العمر . أما صغارها فيتضاعف طولها خلال السنة الأولى من عمرها، ويختلف عمر الأفاعي حسب نوعها وتتراوح بين 11- 28 سنة. ومن أشهر أنواع الأفاعي السامة الكوبرا وهي توجد في جنوب شرقي آسيا وتعتبر أخطر أفاعي العالم ليس لأنها سامة بل لضخامة جسمها الذي يبلغ طوله 18 متراً، ومن الأصناف التي تبصق السم الكوبرا الهندية والكوبرا الأفريقية والكوبرا ذات القبة السوداء. ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الجاموس 

الجاموس اسم عام لكثير من أنواع الثيران البرية الضخمة. وقد أطلق هذا الاسم أولاً على جاموس الماء الأسود ـ الموجود بالهند ـ لأنه يحب الغطس في البرك المائية لساعات عديدة. ورغم أن هذا النوع البري من جاموس الماء خطر إلا أنه أصبح نادرًا بسبب صيده وقطع الغابات التي يعيش فيها لاستخدامها أرضًا زراعية. يعيش الجاموس البري الأسود وهو جاموس صغير لا يتجاوز ارتفاعه مترًا واحدًا في إفريقيا. و يوجد أيضاً جاموس الكاب الإفريقي وهو حيوان أسود كبير الحجم يشبه الجاموس الهندي في حدة طبعه وكذلك في طبيعة معيشته، ولكنه يُستأنس. ويُوجد نوع بري آخر وثيق الصلة بجاموس الكاب الإفريقي، ويعيش في الغابات الغربية والوسطى بإفريقيا. وييلغ طوله حوالي متر. أما الجاموس أو البيسون الأمريكي فيعرف معظم الأمريكيين هذا الحيوان البري الضخم على أنه جاموس؛ غير أن علماء علم الحيوان لا يعتبرونه جاموسًا حقيقيًا، ويسمونه البيسون أو الثور الأمريكي. وعلى عكس الجاموس السابق وصفه فإن للبيسون رأسًا كبيرًا ورقبة وأكتافًاً مرتفعة كما أن له 14 زوجًا من الضلوع، بدلاً من 13 زوجًا كما في الجاموس الحقيقي والبيسون الأمريكي لونه أسود يميل للبني ماعدا الجزء الخلفي من الجسم فلونه بني. ويغطي الرأس والرقبة والسَّنام شعر طويل خشن، كما أن له زوجًا من القرون مثل الماشية الأليفة. ويصل البعد بين القرنين إلى 90سم . تم نقل الجاموس الهندي إلى أجزاء كثيرة من العالم، مثل جنوب آسيا ومصر والمجر وإندونسيا وإيطاليا والفلبين وأسبانيا. وفي العشرينيات من القرن التاسع عشر بدأ استخدام الجاموس المنقول من اندونيسيا كحيوان مستأنس، وذلك في الإقليم الشمالي من استراليا. ويوجد حاليًا في هذا الإقليم مايزيد على 200,000 رأس من الجاموس البريّ. ويتم اصطياده من أجل الرياضة ومن أجل جلوده ولحومه، كما يتم أيضاً أسْرُه وتربيته في المزارع. ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الحوت 

الحوت هو أضخم حيوان يعيش على الكرة الأرضية، إذ يصل وزنه أحياناً إلى 150 طناً في بعض أنواع الحيتان الزرقاء , تنتمي الحيتان إلى شعبة الثدييات المائية . و هي حيوانات و ليست اسماكاً كما يظن البعض , و تتخذ شكل الاسماك حتى تستطيع أن تسبح و لكنها تسبح قريباً من السطح حتى تتنفس أذ أن لها رئتين و ليس خياشيم , و لها حوالي مائة نوع . بعضها في طريقه إلى الأنقراض بسبب الصيد لان الصيادين يتعقبونها في كل مكان طمعاً في لحومها ودهونها وعنبرها بالذات . وتنقسم الحيتان إلى قسمين ذوات الأسنان وعديمة الأسنان، وينتمى الدلفين صديق الإنسان إلى النوع الأول، حيث يضم فكه السفلي عدداً متغيراً من الأسنان المدببة يصل إلى 200 سن أحياناً، والطريف أن الحوت وليس الخفاش هو الأقرب إلى تقنية (الرادار) التي عرفها الإنسان، فالحيتان تطلق موجات صوتية بالغة القوة تحت الماء، تمكنها من التعرف على طريقها وتبين الحواجز التي تعترضها، كما أن الحيتان تستخدم هذه الموجات الصوتية في التفاهم فيما بينها . الحوت الأزرق ومن أضخم أنواع الحيتان على الإطلاق و من الأنواع عديمة الأسنان وعوضاً عنها زوده الله تعالى بعدد من الألواح القرنية التي تتكون من مادة تعرف باسم الكيراتين، ويتراوح عددها بين الثلاثمائة والأربعمائة لوح تعرف باسم (البالينات) وتتدلى من جانبي الفك العلوي، ويخرج من كل واحدة من تلك الألواح شعيرات دقيقة في نهاياتها الداخلية باتجاه اللسان، وهذه الألواح يبلغ طول الواحد منها أكثر من المتر ويتناقص إلى حوالي نصف المتر في اتجاه مقدمة الفم، ويتسع فم الحوت الأزرق ليحتوي 200 طن من الماء في الرشفة الواحدة . يتراوح طول الحوت الأزرق البالغ بين 20 متراً، و33 متراً، أما وزنه فبين 90 طناً و180 طناً، ورأس هذا الحوت وحده ربع طول جسده، وهو يسبح على سطح مياه البحار والمحيطات بسرعة تتراوح بين 20 كيلو متراساعة و50 كيلومتراساعة ويعيش في مجموعات صغيرة أو كبيرة ويتراوح عمر الفرد من أفراده بين 30 و80 سنة وأنثى الحوت الأزرق أكبر حجماً من الذكر، مما يعينها على حمل ورعاية صغارها . ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الخرتيت

الخرتيت من أضخم الحيوانات، وهو واحد من أكبر الحيوانات الأرضية الموجوة. ويطلق عليه الكركدن، ووحيد القرن يستوطن في آسيا و افريقيا الخرتيت له جسم هائل صلد، وسيقان قصيرة وقوية وممتلئة، ويبدو جلده السميك وكأنه يتكون من عدة طيات، ولمعظم أنواع الخرتيت شعر قليل. وللخرتيت، حسب نوعه ، قرن أو قرنان مقوسان قليلا ويستمر القرن في النمو طوال حياة الخرتيت، وللخرتيت ثلاث أصابع في كل قدم. كل إصبع تنتهي بظلف منفصل. كما توجد إصبع رابعة أثرية في كل قدم، لكنها غير مستخدمة يوجد خمسة أنواع من الخراتيت، ثلاثة منها في آسيا ونوعان في إفريقيا. النوع الأول وهو الخرتيت الهندي وهو أكبر الأنواع الأسيوية الثلاثة، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 1.5 متر عند الكتف ويزن حوالي طنين وله قرن واحد كبير لونه أزرق مسود ويغطي جلده نتوءات دائرية منتشرة معلقة في ثنيات واضحة بطريقة تجعل الحيوان يبدو كما لو كان مدرعاً، ويتغذى على الأعشاب الطويلة في الأدغال وهو كثير الشعر خاصة على الذيل والأذنين. والنوع الثاني هو الخرتيت الجاوي، وهو مماثل للخرتيت الهندي، وقد انقرض الآن تقريباً. أما النوع الثالث وهو الخرتيت السومطري، فهو أصغر الأنواع وله قرنان ويستطيع هذا الحيوان التحرك بخفة وبسرعة مفاجئة رغم أنه يبدو غير رشيق أما النوعان الإفريقيان فلكل منهما قرنان، ويعرفان بالخراتيت السوداء والخراتيت البيضاء، رغم أنهما من نفس النوع ذي اللون الرمادي المزرق. ويعرف الخرتيت الأسود بذو الشفة الخطافية ، والأبيض بذي الشفة المربعة. ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الدب حيوان ثديي يقطن القطب الشمالي، آسيا، أمريكا الشمالية، أمريكا الجنوبية ،من 







آكلات اللحوم لانها تقوم بافتراس غيرها من الحيوانات لذا يصنفها علماء الحيوان على أنها من اللواحم، الا أن معظم أنواع الدببة تتغذى بالأطعمة الأخرى، بما في ذلك الفواكه وأوراق النباتات والحشرات والأسماك كما انه قادر على تسلق الاشجار و السباحة . فهو ضخم وقوي له فرو سميك وخشن، قصير الجسم و القوائم كبير الرأس . وللدب عينان صغيرتان وهو ضعيف البصر، وله أذنان صغيرتان مستديرتان ترتفعان الى أعلى، كما أن سمعه محدود، لكنه يتميز بحاسة شم قوية . وللدببة أرجل قصيرة وقوية و ضخمة. ولكل قدم خمسة أصابع ينتهي كل اصبع منها بمخلب طويل وضخم. ومن الممكن رؤية المخالب لأنها على العكس من مخالب القط، ليست مغطاة. ويستخدم الدب مخالبه في الحفر لاستخراج جذور النباتات والنمل وغيرها من أنواع الغذاء، أو لتمزيق فريسته. وقد يبلغ طول القدمين الخلفيتين للدب الكبير نحو 30 – 40 سم. ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن الأقدام الكبيرة والأرجل القصيرة وكذلك وضع عقب القدم أولاً عند المشي يجعل الدب يبدو بطيئا وغير رشيق، الا أن الدببة رشيقة وبإمكانها التحرك بسرعة. وبإمكان الدب القطبي الجري بسرعة تصل الى 55 كم/ساعة. تعيش الدببة عادة حياة وحيدة وهي لا تتجمع في مجموعات، إلا أن كلا من الذكر والأنثى قد يعيشان معا لما يقرب من شهر خلال فترة التزاوج في فصل الصيف، وبعد ذلك يتجول الذكر بعيداً، وتقوم الأنثى بإعداد المكان المناسب لولادة جرائها . تقضي بعض الدببة أغلب فترة الشتاء في حالة شبيهة بالسبات. ويرى العديد من العلماء أن السبات عند الدب حالة نموذجية للبيات الشتوي. إلا أن علماء كثيرين آخرين لا يعدون الدببة من الحيوانات التي تدخل في السبات الشتوي بصورة حقيقية. ويشيرون الى أن درجة حرارة جسم الدب – خلافا لما يحدث في الثدييات الأخرى التي تدخل في السبات الشتوي – لا تنخفض انخفاضا كبيراً خلال فترة بياته الشتوي. وإضافة الى ذلك يصحو الدب بسهولة، وربما يصبح على قدر كبير من النشاط خلال الأيام المعتدلة من الشتاء. ويستخدم هؤلاء العلماء مصطلحات مثل الكسل أو البيات الشتوي غير التام لوصف السبات الشتوي للدب يقوم الدب بالاعداد لسباته الشتوي بتناول كميات كبيرة من الغذاء خلال الجزء الأخير من الصيف، وتخزين الدهون في جسمه للطاقة. وعندما يشح الغذاء ، فإن الدب يذهب الى وكره. وقد يكون هذا الوكر كهفاً أو حفرة قام بحفرها تحت جذع شجرة كبيرة. ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الدرفيل​ 
الدرفيل كائن ذكى ...فهو من اكثر الكائنات البحرية المعروفة و هو ليس مجرد كائن بحري عادى , فشكله المميز يرسم ابتسامة عفوية على وجه كل من ينظر إليه . و هو يتمتع بذكاء ملحوظ , و أدى هذا الذكاء إلى أن يصبح نجما للعروض والألعاب المائية . الدرفيل حيوان بحري ينتمي لفصيلة الحيتان , ويعيش في جميع المسطحات المائية على سطح الأرض وفى مياه البحر الأحمر يمكننا مقابلة العديد من أنواع الدرافيل الكبيرة والدرفيل الأزرق والدرفيل الأبيض وغيرها. من السهل تمييز الدرفيل الكبير عن باقي الأنواع فطوله يصل إلى ثلاثة أمتار تقريبا أما لون جسمه فهو مزيج من اللون الرمادي الذي يغطى معظم الجسم ماعدا منطقة الظهر فلونها رمادي داكن . تتميز الدرافيل بأنها كائنات سريعة جدا فسرعتها تصل أحيانا إلى اكثر من 30 كم في الساعة. يتميز فم الدرفيل بانه مدبب الطرف و يشبه المنشار. و يختلف الدرفيل عن باقي أنواع الحيتان , فهو يتنفس من خلال انف موجود عند قمة رأسه ولذلك تراه يصعد دائما إلى سطح الماء ليتنفس , كما انه لديه القدرة على أن يظل سابحا تحت الماء وهو كاتم أنفاسه لمدة 8 دقائق وذلك بفضل العضلات القوية التي تحكم إغلاق انفه طوال فترة وجوده تحت سطح الماء. جلد الدرفيل أملس ومطاط ويحيط جسمه طبقة من الشحم تحافظ على تمتعه بالدفء خاصة عند انخفاض درجات الحرارة. تتغذى الدرافيل على وجبة متنوعة من الأسماك والأخطبوط و الحبار والقشريات. ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الذبابة المنزليةهناك مائة ألف نوع من الذباب في العالم، فقط عشرة أنواع منها تعيش في المنازل. وأكثرها انتشارا وأشهرها الذبابة المنزلية الذبابة المصابة بطفيلي من جنس الفطريات ، وهذا الطفيلي يلازم الذبابة على الدوام ، وهو يقضي حياته في الطبقة الدهنية الموجودة داخل بطن الذبابة بشكل خلايا مستديرة فيها إنزيم خاص ، ثم لا تلبث هذه الخلايا المستديرة أن تستطيل فتخرج من الفتحات أو من بين مفاصل حلقات بطن الذبابة ، فتصبح خارج جسم الذبابة ، ودور الخروج هذا يمثل الدور التناسلي لهذا الفطر، وفي هذا الدور تتجمع بذور الفطر داخل الخلية ، فيزداد الضغط الداخلي للخلية من جراء ذلك ، حتى إذا وصل الضغط إلى قوة معينة لا تحتملها جدر الخلية ، انفجرت الخلية وأطلقت البذور إلى خارجها بقوة دفع شديدة إلى مسافة 2سم خارج الخلية ، على هيئة رشاش مصحوباً بالسائل الخلوي ، ولهذا الإنزيم الذي يعيش في بطن الذبابة خاصية قوية في تحليل وإذابة الجراثيم . تمد فمها من أسفل رأسها الى السطح المقابل له، مكونة بذالك انبوبا لامتصاص الطعام ، وإذا نظرت بدقة الى الأنبوب الماص لوجدت ان الطرف الملامس لسطح الطعام متسعا وكأنه مكنسة كهربائية. بعد ذلك تبدأ الذبابة بفرز انزيم ليمكنها من تحليل الطعام وتحويله الى مادة سائلة لمساعدتها على امتصاصه خلال الأنبوب. لذلك فالذبابة تبدأ بهضم الطعام قبل ان يدخل إلى جسمها. فالطعام الذي دخل في جف الذبابة لم يعد نفسه الطعام الذي سلبته ​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الزرافة




حيوان طويل القامة يعد أكثر الحيوانات ارتفاعا حيث يبلغ طول قامة الذكر أكثر من 5.5 م ، . أما معظم الإناث فيبلغ ارتفاعها نحو 4.3 م ، ويتغذى الزراف بأوراق الشجر والأغصان وفاكهة الأشجار والشجيرات و هي تتجنب الغابة لأن النباتات المكتظة قد تمنعها من الهرب في حالة الخطر ، . وهو حيوان مجتر مثل الأبقار أي أن الطعام الذي يدخل معدته يتم اجتراره لاعادة مضغة ثانية في الفم ، ويمكن للزراف أن يعيش بدون ماء لأسابيع عدة ، جسم الزرافة مكسو بغطاء جلدي مبرقع بألوان تتراوح بين البني والأصفر الخفيف ، تفصلها خطوط صفراء خفيفة أو بيضاء، هذا التكوين اللوني حماية للزرافة حيث تصعب رؤيتها حينما تقف بين الأشجار و للزرافة خصمان رئيسيان الإنسان و الأسد و إذا استشعرت الزرافة الخطر فتطلق ساقيها للريح بسرعة 48 كلم في الساعة فلا يكاد يلحقها أحد ، ينمو من جمجمة الزرافة قرنان عظميان يغطيهما الجلد والشعر , وتستعمل الزرافة شفتها العليا ولسانها الذي يبلغ طوله 50 سم لجمع طعامها من فروع الأشجار. وتتكون عنق الزرافة من سبع فقرات عنقية مثل العدد الموجود في الإنسان , تحمل أنثى الزرافة صغيرها لمدة تبلغ حوالي 15 شهرا قبل ولادته. وتضع الزرافة جنينا واحدا في كل مرة ويستطيع الصغير الوقوف في غضون ساعة من ولادته , و من عادات الزرافة عندما تشرب الزرافة فانها تفرد رجليها الأماميتين بعيدا أو تثنيهما للأمام حتى يتمكن فمها من الوصول للماء. و يعيش الزراف معظم حياته في منطقة واحدة.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الشمبانزى 

يعيش الشمبانزي في الغابات الاستوائية بوسط إفريقيا ويعيش في مجموعات لا تتجاوز (20) شمبانزي، وهو أصغر من الغوريلا إذ يتراوح طوله في حالة الارتفاع بين 94 سم و 170 سم ووزنه بين 40 إلى 80 كيلو جرام و هو أكثر حركة وضجيجاً من الغوريلا. و يعمر بحد أقصى 51 عام و هو حيوان شبيه بالإنسان من ناحية التركيب الجسمي، يقف دائماً في مكان مرتفع ولكل يد عنده أربعة أصابع وإبهام، وهي لذلك تشبه يد الإنسان تقريباً، ورجلاه شبيهتان بيديه أيضاً، ويمكنه أن يمسك بالأغصان بقوة بقدميه وكذلك بيديه. يسير الشمبانزي بواسطة يديه ورجليه مثل الغوريلا، وأحياناً يسير على رجليه مرتفع القامة لمسافات قصيرة تماماً كما يسير الإنسان، ويقدر أن يركض بشكل سريع وأن يتسلق الأشجار ، ويأكل الشمبانزي النباتات في المقام الأول و الفواكه وثمار التوت والنمل .


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

الضفدع 

إن الضفادع من الحيوانات البرّمائية، أي التي تستطيع أن تعيش على اليابس وفي لُجّة المياه؛ ذلك لأنها تتنفس الهواء الجوي عن طريق رئتيها، وإن كانت حركتها في الماء أسرع .و تبيض الضفدعة من 1000 إلى 9000 بيضة بحسب الجنس و يتميز الضفدع بنعومه جلده الرطب دائماً و بانعدام الذنب و العينان يحمي كل منهما حاجبان : الأعلى قصير و ثابت و الأسفل شفاف يستطيع أن يغطى كل القرنية و المنخران يقعان على نتوء الرأس مما يتيح للضفدع تنفس الهواء حين يكون مغموراً تماماً بالماء و الفم مزود بأسنان صغيرة دائمة النمو على الفك الأعلى فقط و اللسان كثير الحركة و معلق على مقدمة الفم و يمكن قذفه بسرعة إلى الخارج للقبض على الفرائس الصغيرة , وهي من الحيوانات ذوات الدم البارد، التي تتأثر كثيرًا بدرجة حرارة البيئة أو الوسط الخارجي الذي يحيط بها؛ ومن أجل ذلك فإننا نلاحظ هذه الحيوانات طوال فصلي الربيع والصيف وشطرًا من فصل الخريف وهي تتجول هنا وهناك حول المجاري المائية وفي الحقول الزراعية؛ حيث تصدر أصواتًا مميزة يطلق عليها نقيق الضفادع، وتمارس أوجه نشاطها المختلفة من تغذية وتكاثر؛ حيث تتغذى على الحشرات والكائنات الحية الدقيقة والصغيرة التي تصادفها في محيطها، ومما لا شك فيه أنها تلتهم غذاء يفوق احتياجاتها، الأمر الذي يتيح لها اختزان المقادير الزائدة منه على هيئة أجسام دهنية بداخل جوفها، وتكون هذه الدهون من الكثرة والوفرة بحيث تبهر الإنسان، وتصيبه بالدهشة إذا ما قام بتشريح واحدة من هذه الحيوانات في أواخر فصل نشاطها. وبحلول فصل الشتاء؛ حيث تنخفض درجة حرارة الجو المحيط، فيكون من المحتم على هذه الحيوانات أن تحفر لأنفسها حفرًا عميقة في وحل المجاري المائية، أو تخلد إلى السكون في الأماكن الرطبة الهادئة، وتعلن إمساكها عن الطعام والشراب طيلة فصل الشتاء، معتمدة على مقدار الدهن الذي اختزنته في أجوافها أثناء فترات النشاط. ولا شك أن هذا المقدار يكفيها طيلة هذه الفترة، علمًا بأنها تقتصد في استخدامه، فتنخفض معدلات العمليات الحيوية في أجسامها إلى حدودها الدنيا، فهذه الفترة يطلق عليها "البيات الشتوي". فإذا ما بدأت أحوال الجو تأخذ في التحسن في بداية الربيع التالي، فإن هذه الحيوانات الساكنة لا تلبث أن تشعر بتحسين الجو، ثم يدب فيها النشاط، فتخرج من مخابئها، وتتناول ما تجده من طعامها، متحلِّلة بذلك من صوم طال مداه. ​


----------



## prayer (26 مايو 2010)

بصراحة كلمة شكر قليلة عليكي ومجهودك المتواصل هذا 

ربنا يعوضك ... :16_4_16::16_14_21::16_4_10:


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

prayer قال:


> بصراحة كلمة شكر قليلة عليكي ومجهودك المتواصل هذا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ... :16_4_16::16_14_21::16_4_10:


 
شكرااا" كثثير لذوقك
لزم أشهل شوية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

البومة 

تعرف الطيور التي تقتل أو تأكل طيوراً أخرى أو ثدييات أو زواحف بالطيور الجارحة و توجد منها مجموعتان جوارح نهائية مثل الصقور و العقبان و النسور لانها نشطة نهاراً و جوارح ليلية مثل البوم الذي لا يطير ليلا و من اشهر الطيور العقبان و تتغذى عقبان المناطق الحارة على القرود و الصقور أصغر من العقبان و لكنها شجاعة و سريعة بدرجة مذهلة عند مطاردة الفريسة و من الطيور الجارحة أيضاً الصقور تعيش الصقور في كل القارات ماعدا القارة القطبية الجنوبية المتجمدة يوجد نوعان من الصقور : الصقور الحقيقية والصقور الحوامة. وتشمل الصقور الحقيقية أنواعاً مثل الباز والباشق. وهناك أيضا مجموعة من الصقور تسمى صقور الهراري، وتوجد في كل من إفريقيا وأمريكا الجنوبية، أرجلها مزودة بمفصلين، ولذا يسمح مفصل الركبة بتأرجح الرجل في اتجاهات مختلفة. تقوم الصقور بصيد أنواعاً مختلفة من الحيوانات وتشمل الثدييات الصغيرة والزواحف والأسماك والحشرات والطيور الأخرى. والصقور التي تفترس الطيور لها مخالب حادة وملتوية. وتنتمي معظم الصقور الحوامة الى هذه المجموعة. أما الصقور التي تفترس الثدييات والزواحف، فلديها أرجل أضخم، وأصابع أقصر، ومخالب أسمك من الصقور التي تفترس الطيور. تعشش الصقور على الجروف الصخرية، أو فوق الأشجار، أو على الأرض. فبعض الصقور تبني أعشاشها ببساطة عن طريق حفر حفرة على جرف صخري. وتبني صقور أخرى أعشاشها باتقان من أغصان الحشائش والنباتات. وتستخدم صقور عديدة الأعشاش المهجورة الخاصة بطيور أخرى. وقد تستعمل الصقور الأعشاش نفسها لعدة أعوام . وتضع الأنثى من بيضة واحدة الى ثلاث في كل موسم تزاوج. وتحضن معظم الصقور بيضها لمدة تبلغ بين 30 و 35 يوما حتى يفقس. وتقوم الأنثى بمعظم مهام حضن البيض، بينما يمدها الذكر بالطعام. وهذا الاختلاف في دور ذكر الصقور وأنثاه يفسر لماذا تكون الاناث أكبر حجماً من الذكور. و من الطيور الجارحة ايضاً يطلق اسم النسر على العديد من الطيور الجارحة الكبيرة. و هناك فصيلتان من النسور بينهما العديد من الفوارق و هما نسور العالم القديم و نسور العالم الجديد تتغذى النسور أساساً بالجيف. ولمعظم النسور أرجل ضعيفة ورأس وعنق عاريان تماماً من الريش. وجميع النسور لها منقار معقوف قليلاً ، وريش موحد اللون، وقد يكون بنياً أو أسود أو أبيض. وللنسور بصر حاد كما أنها تحسن الطيران. وتميل النسور الى الحياة في جماعات. وخلال موسم التزاوج تقترن الذكور بالاناث وتعشش على الأرض تحت الصخور الجرفية المائلة، أو في الكتل الخشبية، أو في الكهوف . وتضع الأنثى بيضة الى ثلاث بيضات فاتحة اللون ، ويشترك الأبوان في رعاية الصغار ​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

الغزلان
الغزال هو ثديي من ذوات الحوافر مجترة من فصيلة البقريات، تعيش في إفريقيا و أوراسيا و أمريكا الشمالية يتراوح ارتفاع الغزال بين 60 و 90 سم و يبلغ وزنه ما بين 18 إلى 25 كيلو جرام لذا فجسمه ملاءم للعدو السريع. أرجله ورقبته طويلة، الذنب قصير، الإناث أصغر من الذكور. للذكر وللأنثى قرنان إلا أنّ قرنّي الأنثى أدقّ من قرنّي الذكر ، يتمتّع الغزال بحاسة بصر قوية وكذلك بحاستّي سمع وشم قويتين ، الغزال حيوان اجتماعي يعيش في قطعان ، تساعد حاسة الشم الغزال في البحث عن الغذاء . الغزال نباتي ويأكل العشب والأوراق والغصون، وكذلك براعم النباتات المتجددة في الربيع يعدو الغزال بسرعة فائقة, ويمكنه القفز حتى ارتفاع مترين . 


​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

الفراشة

الفراشة واحدة من أجمل الحشرات ، ولذا فُتن الناس بجمال أجنحتها الرقيقة ذات الألوان الجذابة. وكان جمال هذه الفراشة مصدرًا من مصادر إلهام الفنانين والشعراء، واستحوذت هذه الحشرة الجميلة على مساحة واسعة في المعتقدات الدينية عند بعض الشعوب القديمة. تعيش الفراشات في كل أنحاء العالم، ولكن أكثر الأنواع توجد في الغابات المدارية المطيرة. وتعيش أنواع أخرى من الفراشات في الحقول والغابات كما يعيش بعضها على قمم الجبال الباردة والبعض الآخر في الصحاري الحارة. ويهاجر كثير من الفراشات لمسافات طويلة لقضاء الشتاء في المناطق الدافئة. يوجد نحو 20,000 نوع من الفراشات، أكبرها فراشة جناح طائر الملكة ألكسندرا، التي تعيش في بابوا غينيا الجديدة، ويبلغ طول جناحيها 28سم. ومن أصغر الفراشات، الفراشة القزمة الزرقاء الغربية التي تعيش في قارة أمريكا الشمالية، ويبلغ مدى جناحيها ما يقرب من سنتيمتر واحد. وتتلون الفراشات بكل ما يمكن تخيله من الألوان؛ فقد تكون ذات ألوان زاهية أو باهتة أو براقة ومنسقة، وبأنماط خيالية باهرة. تبدأ الفراشة حياتها بيضة صغيرة جدا، ثم تفقس لتخرج منها يرقة اليسروع التي تقضي معظم وقتها في الأكل والنمو ولكن جلدها لا ينمو، ومن ثم فعليها أن تخلعه، وتجدِّده بجلد أكبر حجمًا من سابقه. وبعد أن يكرِّر اليسروع هذه العملية عدة مرات، فإنه يبلغ أقصى حجم له، فيتحول إلى شرنقة أو قشرة واقية. وتجري داخل الشرنقة تغيرات محيرة، إذ تتحول اليرقة الدودية الشكل إلى فراشة جميلة المنظر، ثم تنشق القشرة فينفتح الطريق أمام الفراشة اليافعة، فتخرج منها. وفور خروجها تفرد أجنحتها وتطير باحثة عن الأليف بغرض التناسل والتكاثر وإنتاج جيل آخر من الفراشات. و للفراشات أجزاء فم قارضة تستخدمها في قضم أوراق النباتات، والأجزاء الأخرى للنباتات، ولذا تعد بعض الفراشات من الآفات، لأنها تدمر المحاصيل. أما الفراشات المكتملة النمو فلديها أجزاء فم ماصة، وتتغذى برحيق الأزهار. ولذا فهي ليست ضارة بالمحاصيل بل هي على نقيض ذلك نافعة حيث إنها تساعد على تلقيح الأزهار، إذ تلتصق حبوب اللقاح بجسمها عند وقوفها على الأزهار لامتصاص الرحيق. وتنتقل حبوب اللقاح إلى زهرة أخرى تغشاها الفراشة نفسها لأخذ الرحيق منها. أنواع الفراشات صنف العلماء آلاف الأنواع من الفراشات إلى فصائل تبعا للتراكيب الجسدية المتنوعة التي يشيع وجودها في تلك الحشرات. وتشمل الفصائل الرئيسية منها الأنواع التسعة الآتية: 1- الواثبات 2- الزرقاوات والنحاسيات والمخططات 3- ذوات الأقدام الفُرْشِيّة 4- الكبريتيات والبيضاوات 5- ذوات العلامات المعدنية 6- الساطيرات وحور الغاب 7- الفراشات خطافية الذيل 8- فراشات الصّقلاب 9- الفراشات ذوات الخُطُم. ​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

الفأر

هو حيوان صغير من فصيلة الفأريات و رتبة القوارض يعيش في البيوت و الحقول و الغابات و يتميز بسمع مرهف و حاسة شم قوية ذو وبر رمادي اللون أو بني أو أبيض و جاءت خطورة الفأر على الرغم من قلة حجمه من أنه يلتهم طعام الإنسان و يلوثه و يقوم بتلف الجلود و الأوراق وزن الفأر يتراوح من 40 إلى 80 جراماً و جسمه من 6 إلى 18 سنتم . بالنسبة لفترة الحمل لدى أنثاه فتكون من 19 إلى 21 يوماً و عمر الفأر يتراوح من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات 

​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

الفيل

يعتبر من أكبر الحيوانات البرية و هو حيوان ثديي من آكلات الأعشاب ، يوجد فصيلتين مميزين من الفيلة : الفيل الإفريقي و الفيل الآسيوي . الفيل الإفريقي أكبر حجماً من الآسيوي و يصل ارتفاعه عند الكتفين حوالي أربعة أمتار و يصل وزنه إلى سبعة أطنان و نصف و له أذنان كبيرتان و خرطوم مزود بزائدتين صغيرتين على شكل أصبع و نابان عاجيان و نابي الذكر أكبر من نابي الأنثى، أما الفيل الآسيوي فلا يزيد ارتفاعه عن ثلاثة أمتار ووزنه حوالي خمسة أطنان و له أذنان صغيرتان مثلثتان و ليس لخرطومه سوى زائدة واحدة ، عموما الفيل حيوان قليل التوالد و يعيش في قطيع يتألف من 15 إلى 30 فرداً ، و للفيل خطم طويل مرن يعرف بالخرطوم و بواسطته يتلقف طعامه الذي يتكون عادة من النباتات و الفاكهة و أوراق الأشجار . 




ا
​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

النمر

هو حيوان ضخم من آكلات اللحوم و من فصيلة السنوريات التى تضم الهر و الفهد ، وهو ثالث أكبر قط في النصف الشرقي من الكرة الأرضية، بعد الأسد ,و الدب يستوطن آسيا وإفريقيا، حيث تسكن النمور في الصحراء الكبرى الافريقية شمالاً، وفي آسيا من تركيا حتى كوريا وجاوه. هي حيوانات رشيقة ويقظة وماكرة، ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاعها 70 سم عند الكتف، وطولها 2.5م . ولكن الذكر الكبير قد يصل طوله الى 2.8م من الأنف الى الذنب، كما يزن ما بين 45 الى 75 كجم. وقد تزن الأنثى الكبيرة حوالي 35 كجم. وتلد الأنثى ما بين اثنين الى أربعة جراء في المرة والواحدة. يتميز جلد معظم النمور الرقطاء بلون بني فاتح ضارب الى الصفرة مع بقع كثيرة سوداء كثيفة. وتوجد حول الذنب حلقات داكنة سوداء. وتتشابه جميع النمور الرقطاء كثيراً ، غير أن النمور الرقطاء التي تعيش في الغابات أدكن من تلك التي تعيش في السهول المكشوفة والأحراج الصحراوية. والنمر الأرقط الأسود، شديد الدكنة ويصعب رؤية البقع عليه، ويبدو كأنه حيوان أسود تماماً. أما النمور البيضاء فهي أندر كثيراً من النمور السوداء التي تعيش في ماليزا وجاوه والهند. تعيش عادتاً في الغابات و لا يعيش النمر حياة الاسرة كالأسد و هو ليلي العادات غالباً و من الصعب استئناس النمور مقارنة بالاسود و يرجع هذا إلى طبيعتها الانعزالية تتغذى هذه الحيوانات المفترسة على اللحوم مثل القردة والظباء و والثعابين والأغنام والماعز،. ويستطيع النمر قتل القنفد ذو الأشواك الطويلة التي تصل الى 30 سم طولاً. ونادرا ما تهاجم النمور الانسان، ولكنه بمجرد أن تكتشف النمور الرقطاء أن الانسان ضحية سهلة، وتصبح أخطر من الأسد والببر. والنمر الأرقط متسلق جيد، فهو يقضي وقتاً طويلا على الأشجار. ويستطيع سحب فريسته التي يصل وزنها الى 65 كجم الى ما فوق شجرة يبلغ ارتفاعها أربعة الى ستة أمتار. وتقتل النمور من أجل فرائها، ولذلك أصبح هذا الحيوان نادراً ومعرضاً للانقراض. ولذلك وقعت دول كثيرة معاهدات تمنع شراء أو بيع جلود النمر الأرقط. ​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

النعامة

النعام من الطيور التي لا تطير وهو أكبر الطيور علي وجه الأرض كما أنه من الطيور آكلة العشب وليس من الطيور الجارحة ، يصل ارتفاع النعامة حوالي 3 أمتار ( إلي قمة الرأس ) ويصل وزنها إلي حوالي 150 كيلو جرام. و هي ذات رأس صغير و عنق طويل غير مكسو بالريش و منقار قصير و عينين واسعتين أهدابها كثة سوداء و قدماها طويلتان أما جناحاها فقصيران غير معدين للطيران و لكنها تعوض ذلك بسرعتها الهائلة في العدو . تتمتع النعامة بحاسة إبصار قوية فضلاً عن أنها لها رقبة طويلة تتكون من 19 فقرة عظمية والتي تساعدها علي كشف مساحات أكبر من غيرها من الحيوانات , لا يستطيع طائر النعام أن يرفس برجله إلى الخلف أو إلى أحد الأجناب ولكنه يرفس برجله الى الأمام بقوة تصل لأكثر من 200 رطل / بوصة مربعة وتعتبر رفسة النعام قاتلة , يصل عمر النعامة لأكثر من 70 سنة , بيضة النعامة تعتبر أكبر بيضة طيور حجماً ووزناً بالمقارنة بحجم أي بيضة لأي طائر آخر حيث يصل وزنها لحوالي 1.5 كيلو جرام ومع هذا فهي تعتبر اصغر بيضة مقارنة لوزن النعامة الأم حيث تمثل 1 % فقط من وزن النعامة. و يعيش النعام في المقام الأول على النباتات و لكنه يأكل بعض الطعام الحيواني و النعامة تصطاد لريشها الفاخر و لذلك أصبحت مهددة بالأنقراض بسبب كثرة صيدها . _ 

اكتفي عند هون اعرف انها موسوعة كبيرة ولا تنتهي لكن سأتوقف هنا آملة أن اكون قد قدمت الفائدة المرجووة​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

ملاكمة قرود داخل الحلبات ...!










































































​


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

قرد التارسيرز tarsiers أغرب مخلوق في الفلبين



*النوع الفلبيني الذي يعيش على هذه الجزيرة دون غيرها وهو أصغر قرد في*
*العالم والأنواع الأخرى فتعيش في جزر بورنيو وسومطرة ومنداناو وغيرها*​


*









ونوع الثاني من انواع القرود​






​


هذا المخلوق الغريب في بيئته الطبيعية 




​










لاحظواوسادات هوائية ماصة في أطراف أصابعه
تشبه أصابع الوزغ (أبوبريص) تساعده على التسلق والتشبث بالأشجار







​











صغار التارسيرز والحجم الطبيعي لهم أصغر
من الإصبع​







التارسيرز البالغ في حجم الكف​







خجول ولطيف ومحبوب من الصغار والكبار



تعيش في مجموعات صغيرة ((ذكر وأنثى وصغارهم))
حيوانات تنشط في الليل وتتسلق الأشجار
يعيشون على مقربة من الأرض والأشجار للاختباء والاختفاء
أما في الأسر فيتكومون ويتشابكون بالذيول 


للذكور غدة تفرز رائحة تجذب الأنثى
ونغمة الصوت لديهم فهناك النداء العالي قوي ومزعج
ويستخدم عند وجود الخطر
والنداء الهادي ويشبه صوت الحمام 
وبعضهم يصدر أصواتا مزعجة تشبه صرصار الليل (الشجر)
كما أن للأنثى غدة تفرز رائحة لجذب الذكر وإثارته







مصدر فرح وسعادة وإثارة بالغة للصغار 



عاش قرد التارسيرز tarsiers قديما في جزر جنوب شرق آسيا
في العصر الآيوسيني ((قبل 36-54 مليون سنة )) كما
دلت الأحافير والسجل الحجري على أن حجمهم وشكلهم لم يتطور
رغم مرور الزمن
للأنثى رحم كأنثى الإنسان
من المعروف بأن الحيوانات الليلية كالقط والضبع تلمع أعينهم
في الظلام الدامس أما الإنسان فلا تلمع وكذلك قرد التارسيرز








قرد التارسيرزtarsiers الفلبيني يعتبر أصغر قرد في العالم
وهو مهدد بالانقراض ويعيش في محمية في جزيرة بوهول








يستمتع الزوار برؤيته في بيئته الطبيعية 
وسط الغابات المحاذية للنهر








يستطيع حل المشاكل وتصفية الحشرات من رأسك
((طبعا مزحة))​

*


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## اني بل (1 أغسطس 2011)

_العملية القيصرية هي عبارة عن ولادة الجنين عبر البطن بإستخدام الجراحة ولها أسباب عديدة منها تعسر الولادة ووجود إختلال في نبضات قلب الجنين أو وجود أمراض مع الأم الحامل مثل إرتفاع ضغط الدم والسكر وأمراض القلب والكلى . الكثير يعلم أن العملية القيصرية تتم في الإنسان ولكن وصل الأمر إلى إجراء هذه العملية حتى على الحيوانات . موضوعنا هنا هو عن العملية القيصرية للجمل مع توضيح ذلك بالصور _​ 







_*الصورة الأولى توضح تعقيم مكان العملية*_​ 




_*



*_​ 





_*الصورة الثانية توضح فتح البطن*_​ 





_*



*_​ 




_*الصورة هذه توضح فتح البطن والوصول إلى الرحم*_​ 



_*



*_​ 








_*الصورة التالية توضح إخراج الرحم إلى خارج البطن*_​ 





_*



*_​ 










_*



*_​ 







_*وهذه الصورة توضح إخراج جنين الجمل من الرحم ويظهر رأسه ورقبته و أطرافه *_​ 






_*



*_​ 



_*والصورة التالية توضح خياطة الرحم بعد إخراج الجمل الصغير*_​ 






_*



*_​ 








_*والصورة الأخيرة توضح خياطة جدار البطن وإنتهاء العملية*_​ 


. ​ 





_*



*_​


----------



## اني بل (1 أغسطس 2011)

قصه حب غريبه بين سمكه قرش وصياد اسماك
​
هذا الخبر الغريب نقلته احدى المجلات الفرنسيه
مضمون الخبر
قصه حب نشأت بين سمكه قرش ابيض وصياد للاسماك
ونشأت هذه العلاقه بعدما انقذ الصياد ( ارنولد بوينتر ) من جنوب استراليا سمكه القرش العملاقه من شباك صيد الاسماك الخاصه به
وفى لقاءه مع المجله قال الصياد ان سمكه القرش تلازمه دائما فى رحلات صيده وهو ما يسبب فزع للاسماك ولا يعرف ماذا يفعل حيث ان اسماك القرش محميه بقانون البيئه هناك
ويضيف ايضا انه عندما يوقف قاربه تاتى سمكه القرش ليمسح بيده على راسها وظهرها بينما تحرك زعانفها بسعاده .













































​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدااا
    فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا​
> فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يباركك​


 
منور ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2011)

*أغنى الحيوانات الأليفة في العالم بالملايين* 

) الكلب جانثر الرابع










يعتبر هذا الكلب الأغنى في العالم، وذلك بعد أن قدرت ثروته بـ 224 مليون

دولار أميركي، أي ما يعادل 840,037,281 ريال سعودي، وهي الثروة التي ورثها 

عن الكونتيسة كارلوتا لبينستين. ومن بين ممتلكات هذا الكلب القصر الذي 

سكنته مادونا في ميامي بالإضافة إلى العديد من المنتجعات.



2) الشامبنزي كالو










هو الأغنى بين قرود العالم، حيث تبلغ ثروته 53 مليون دولار أي ما يعادل

198,761,301 ريال سعودي، حصل على تلك الثروة من باتريشيا أونيل السباحة 

الشهيرة بعد أن انفصلت عن زوجها، ويعيش هذا القرد في إحدى المنتجعات

في جنوب إفريقيا.



3) الكلب توبي ريميس










تقدر ثروة هذا الكلب بـ 30 مليون دولار، أي ما يعادل 112,506,265 ريال سعودي، 

وورث هذا المبلغ عام 1931 عن أحد الأغنياء وكانت في ذلك الوقت 15 مليون دولار 

وزاد المبلغ عند نفوقه إلى 30 مليون دولار.



4) كلب أوبرا وينفري










هو الكلب الخاص بالمذيعة الشهيرة والثرية أوبرا وينفري، وتبلغ ثروة هذا الكلب

30 مليون دولار، أي ما يعادل 112,506,265 ريال سعودي.



5) الدجاجة جيجو










هي أغنى دجاجة في العالم حيث تبلغ ثروتها 10 ملايين دولار، أي ما يعادل

37,502,603 ريال سعودي، وهي مملوكة للثري مايلز بلاكويل، والذي ترك

لها هذا الثروة عام 2000.



6) القطة بلاكي










الأغنى من بين القطط في العالم حيث تبلغ ثروتها 9 ملايين دولار، أي ما يعادل

33,752,088 ريال سعودي.



7) الكلب ترابل










ورث هذا الكلب في عام 2007 ثروة تقدر بـ 7.2 مليون دولار، أي ما يعادل

27,001,629 ريال سعودي، ويعتبر من بين أغنى الكلاب في ولاية 

نيويورك الأميركية.



8) الكلب فلوسي









هو الكلب المملوك للممثلة الأميركية درو باريمور، وتبلغ ثروته 3.6 مليون دولار، 

أي ما يعادل 13,500,814 ريال سعودي، وذلك بعد أن أنقذها من حريق شب في بيتها.

​


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

حقائق مذهلة عن الدلافين، أروع بكثير مما نتخيل!​ 



 

*من منا لا يعرف الدلافين؟*​ 

*إنها تلك الكائنات الجميلة والودودة التي ترسم الابتسامة على وجوهنا بمجرد أن ننظر إليها، والتي لطالما أثارت اهتمامنا بتصرافتها التي تدل على ذكاء غير مألوف لم نعتده في غير البشر**!*​ 

*لكن بقدر ما يعرف أغلبنا الدلافين باسمها وشكلها المميز، بقدر ما لا يعرف الكثيرون منا حقيقة هذه الكائنات الساحرة التي ستكتشفون اليوم أنها أغرب وأروع بكثير مما نتخيل**.*​ 



 

*لنحبس أنفاسنا ولنذهب اليوم في رحلة نتعرف من خلالها على هذا الكائن الرائع: *​ 



 

*على الرغم من أن الدلافين تعيش في الماء وتشبه الأسماك، إلا أنها في الحقيقة من الثدييات التي تلد وتُرضع أطفالها، وتتنفس الهواء مثلنا تماماً لأن لها رئة وليس خياشيم مثل الأسماك! *​ 



 

*صورة حقيقية لجنين دولفين داخل رحم أمه! *​ 

*ولذا تصعد الدلافين إلى السطح بين الحين والآخر لتتنفس الهواء من خلال فتحة أعلى جسمها توصل الهواء إلى رئتها مباشرةً. وتستطيع الدلافين الغوص تحت سطح الماء ما ين 15 إلى 30 دقيقة قبل الحاجه إلى الحصول على الهواء مجدداً. *​ 



 

*والدولفين ليس نوعاً واحداً، بل يوجد أكثر من 40 نوع من أنواع الدلافين، يعيش بعضها في المياه العذبة (مياه الأنهار)، وتتميز أغلبها بجسمها الرشيق وفكها الذي يشبه منقار الطيور، وتتغذى على الأسماك والحبار. *​ 



 

*أثبتت الدراسات العلمية ان الدلافين تتمتع بنظام اتصالات ليس له مثيل لدى الكائنات الحية، وتستطيع الدلافين من خلال هذا النظام التخاطب فيما بينها، لدرجة أن العلماء اكتشفوا أن الدلافين تقوم بإلقاء التحية على بعضها البعض (..)، ومناداة بعضها بالأسماء مثل البشر!! (2) *​ 



 

*وتتمتع الدلافين كذلك بنظام توجيه راداري يشبه السونار الذي تستخدمه السفن والغواصات، لتستطيع تحديد الخطر الذي يحيط بها، ولتحديد أماكن الطعام! *​ 



 

*وتتميز الدلافين بأنهاء كائنات اجتماعية تعيش في جماعات من 10 لـ12 فرد من أجل الحماية وتوفير الغذاء، والعجيب أن لهذه الجماعات قيم ومبادئ بدأنا نفقدها نحن البشر، حيث تبقى الإناث والمواليد الجدد في مركز الجماعة للحماية، وحين يمرض أو يصاب أحد أفراد هذه الجماعة لا تتركه وحيداً بل يبقى معاها حتى يموت! *​ 



 

*تتميز الدلافين كذلك بأنها كائنات ودودة ولطيفة تحب اللعب والمرح*​ 

*لطالما حيرت الدلافين العلماء بذكائها المدهش، فهي ليست قادرة على حل المشكلات المعقدة فقط، بل قادرة كذلك على إيجاد حلول خلاقة ومبدعة للمشاكل التي تواجهها! *​ 

*والغريب أن الأمر لا يتوقف عند الذكاء فقط، بل يكتشف العلماء يوماً بعد يوم أن الدلافين تتمتع بقيم ومبادئ راقية مثل الإيثار! *​ 



 

*فكثيرًا ما سُجلت حوادث أنقذت فيها الدلافين بشراً وكائنات أخرى (مثل الحيتان) من الأخطار التي واجهتها، ومن هذه الحوادث الشهيرة ما حدث في البحر الأحمر في العام 1996، حينما كان أحد الأشخاص يسبح مع صديقه ومجموعة من الدلافين، وما أن انتهوا من السباحة وابتعد صديقه قليلاً مع الدلافين حتى فوجئ بسمكة قرش تهاجمه. وحينها فر صديقه إلى قاربهما بينما هرعت الدلافين إلى الشخص المصاب لتسحبه سريعاً إلى بر الأمان! *​ 



 

*ومن الحوادث الغامضة والعجيبة كذلك ما حدث في نيوزيلندا في العام 2005 حين كان مجموعة من رجال الإنقاذ البحري يتدربون على السباحة في المياه المفتوحة، حين فوجئوا بمجموعة من الدلافين تحيط بهم من كل الاتجاهات وتدور حولهم بطريقة بدت لهم كما لو كانت عدوانية! *​ 

*وحينها حاول أحدهم الخروج من هذا الحصار، ليفاجأ بوجود سمكة قرشة عملاقة بالقرب منهم! *​ 

*وما أن ذهبت سمكة القرش بعيداً حتى اختفت الدلافين من حول السباحين ليعودوا سالمين إلى قاربهم! (3) *​ 

*فكيف استوعبت الدلافين أن هؤلاء السباحين في خطر ويجب عليها حمايتهم؟ *​ 

*وما الذي دفعها للمغامرة بحياتها في معركة ليست معركتها؟ *​ 

*ولماذا يجب عليها مساعدة إنسان في الوقت الذي فر فيه أخوه الإنسان من مساعدته؟! *​ 

*أسئلة كثيرة حيرتنا وخيرت العلماء منذ عقود، ولا زلنا لم نجد لها إجابة حتى يومنا هذا !..*
*لكنه خلق الله، فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه؟! *​ 



 

*والسؤال هنا: كيف تعامل الإنسان مع هذه الكائنات الرائعة؟*
*قام الإنسان بثلاثة أمور: *​ 

*الأمر الأول هو**تعذيبها وقتلها في مذابح رهيبة**كتلك التي تحدث **في** الدنمارك:*​ 



 

*الأمر الثاني هو قتلها بشباك الصيادينالتي تتسبب في مقتل 300,000 من رتبة الحيتان كل عام (4)، بجانب تدمير البيئة التي تعيش فيها، واصطياد الأسماك التي تشكل مصدر غذائها! *​ 

*الأمر الثالث هو أن الجيوش الكبرى استغلت ذكاء الدلافين لتدريبها على القتل وعلى العمليات الانتحاريةلمهاجمة السفن، حيث اكتشفوا أن الدلافين ذكية كفاية لتعرف الفرق بين السفن الروسية والسفن الأمريكية من خلال أصوات محركاتها! (5) *​ 

*ليس هذا فقط، بل هل تعلمون أن الدلافين شاركت في حرب احتلال العراق لإزالة الألغام من ميناء أم قصر جنوب العراق؟! (6) *​ 



 

*هذا هو ما فعله الإنسان مع هذه الكائنات الرائعة التي لم تتردد يوماً عن المغامرة بحياتها لإنقاذ الإنسان، الذي لم يتردد كذلك عن تعذيبها وقتلها وتدمير بيئتها! *​


----------



## جيلان (6 سبتمبر 2011)

يُثبت لفترة
شكرا انى على المجهود العظيم
ليا عودة


----------



## lovely dove (6 سبتمبر 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااائع يا اني بجد مجهودك رائع 
انا قريت جزء من الموضوع
 وقلت لازم اشكرك الاول لانه بجد تحفة وهكمل قراية طبعا


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يُثبت لفترة
> شكرا انى على المجهود العظيم
> ليا عودة


 
ميرسي حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود كبير مشكور عليه*.
*ارجو ان تكلمنا عن الببغاوات، فانا من عشاق هذه الطيور خاصة الببغاء الرمادي الافريقي*​


----------



## اني بل (16 سبتمبر 2011)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *مجهود كبير مشكور عليه*.
> 
> *ارجو ان تكلمنا عن الببغاوات، فانا من عشاق هذه الطيور خاصة الببغاء الرمادي الافريقي*​


 
ولا يهمك اكيد 
ميرسي للمرور
منور


----------



## Roseberry (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد و من قلبي و بدون مجامله أحلى موسوعة أقرأها عن الحيوانات في حياتي! :t25:
​


----------



## نجدى فرج (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------

